# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  ~ VK's  2008  DJ ~

## Vex Kitten

*Welcome to my 2008 Dream Journal*

*Stats so far from Nov 05 to Dec 07:*

*Dreams Recorded: 1880*

* Lucid Dreams Recorded: 98*

*WILDs: 46*

*DILDs: 52*

* Lucid Tasks Completed: 11


Goals for this DJ:

Beat last years stats.
Keep a neater more detailed journal.

(and others I'll add later)


*

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Jan 1st 2008*

*coughing kept waking me
>early to bed and late to rise 7 hrs spotty sleep


*1- Daeva Online* 

Woke up at some point during the night and simply remember dreaming of chatting very extensively with Daeva. Can't remember what we were talking about.

*
2- School Bathroom*

Was at some sort of pep rally. I grew bored and left to find the bathroom. There were only two stalls and both were in use. I grabbed some paper towels and started making origami animals out of it while waiting for the people to come out of the stalls.

*
3- The Small Bus*

I had to catch my Niece's bus to go to her school for something. I was late, ran through the snow to get to the bus stop but missed it. I continued walking and when the bus came back around the corner it picked me up.
Other adults were packed onto the bus. They were singing kids songs and at one point the bus driver pulled over and made us all take turns reading a book out loud. I felt stupid beyond belief because I couldn't make sense of the jumbled letters in the book.


* 4- The Mall Ferret*

I walked to a very large mall and as I entered it's doors I saw a white ferret trying to get out. It was my ferret, I picked her up, she was spattered with mud.
I took her to the nearest bathroom and put her in the sink and washed her off. A girl next to me offered to help and together we lathered up the little rodent and got her clean again.



*5- Wind Wind Go Away*

Was a kid at my aunt B's. A bunch of us were in T's play house that rocked in the rabid wind. Across the field an old barn collapsed. They started singing, 'Wind, wind, go away. Come again another day.."
I then had the brilliant idea to fly, ran out into the wind, spread my arms and the wind carried me up into the sky. The other kids were amazed but were afraid to try.
To get back down I imagined I was landing in a pile of bird down and that's what it felt like as I fell back to earth. One of the other kids wanted to fly, I grabbed a big plastic shopping bag and let the wind catch that and it carried me up into the air again. It took me toward power lines though so I let go, went back and tried to get the others to fly with me.


* 6- Music and Choking Brad Pitt*

I was outside a huge plantation type property. There was a piano on the lawn and I fiddled with it, jotting down strands of music. The keys were different colours and also numbered and instead of music notes I wrote down numbers across the page, jotted them down like they were equations. This made sense to me but to no one else.
A guy who looked like Brad Pit came along and accused me and someone else of cheating. He went after the other person first, I ignored him and continued writing music. He then came to me and tried to snatch my music book out from under my nose. I held tight to it and we had a tug of war over the book.
I finally snapped, stood, grabbed a heavy binder and whipped it at his face. He ducked and took off. I grabbed another book and chased him around, clubbing the hell out of him with it. He doubled back, grabbed my music book but fell, sent it skidding across the floor. I retrieved it, stashed it safely away then jumped on the guy, knocked him to the floor and started drilling him in the face with my fist. That didn't seem to do very much so I started choking him, my nails latched immovably into his throat as I continually berated him while he died. 

*alarm woke me from this dream and I was still pissed off for a few seconds after waking

----------


## Daeva

Fancy fancy, having the ~'s. Glad to see you decided to put up a new journal for this year and yeah this post is totally to get a subscription/first post here  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Why hello there glittery one.
Welcome to my new digs.
If I didn't know any better I'd think you were stalking me. 
 ::biggrin:: 


*Wed Jan 2nd* 

((So much for more detailed... lost my original notes))

* 1- Shooting Ferret-roaches*

Was taking photos of MJ with some semi famous guy. I directed them down a cobble stoned alley and started firing off pics like no tomorrow.
Under some old cars there were these odd half ferret, half insect looking things that scurried all over. I'd never seen anything like them and thinking they were a new species of creature I started taking photos of the odd animals instead. 
MJ and the guy were annoyed by this and left as I followed the little creatures through the city.
((missed out on annoying sibling induced lucidity))

*
2- Construction with D
*
At a construction site with D. He was the supervisor and was ordering everyone about. 
I was supposed to be shingling but it seemed to me that D was taking extra care to piss me off by pointing out my non constructing skills to everyone else. 
I threw in the hammer, literally. I tossed it though the rafters and climbed down. I just sat back and watched everyone else slave for him, totally ignoring D when he'd try order me back to work.

*
3- My Corvette*

I was shopping for an extended period with some family members. 
When we were done we all retreated to our vehicles. I made my way to a deep red corvette and loaded my stuff into the trunk. Everyone gathered around and asked when I'd got the car and for the life of me, I couldn't recall purchasing it.
We all went back into the store to shop for some clothes. When I came out into the parking lot I nearly had a heart attack,  my pretty car was gone. I ran frantically around the lot searching for it, opening the car doors of other vehicles and asking if their occupants had seen what happened to my car.


*4- Aunt B's and the Shrunken Big D*

At my aunt's place. I didn't feel I was welcome as people went about their businesses as if I wasn't there.
I tried to call for a ride out of the place but the telephone didn't want to work. I sat dejectedly on the couch as everyone passed me by.
After a while the phone rang. I answered and it immediately switched to an answering machine. It was T's boyfriend saying a bunch of idiotic stuff that made no sense but made me laugh. Only when I started laughing did anyone in the house notice me. They took the telephone.
My cousin Big D showed up. I rushed up and asked her for a ride home. She said sure, after a game of cards. I was amazed that she was so thin. She was only a shadow of her former self and the sight of her was kind of disturbing.

----------


## Daeva

Maybe I am stalking you.  :wink2: 

Regardless, I'll be enjoying my new dream corvette...thanks for it  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Enjoy that car while dream you is still in driving condition. 
 ::twisted:: 

*
Thurs Jan 3rd*

> 1:30 - 8am
> Mel.

*
1- Chatham St Apt.
* 
Was living at one of my old apts except it was much nicer and larger. I had all of the curtains drawn and was being careful to pretend I wasn't home.
Knocking came and through the curtain that draped over the window in my front door I could see the silhouette of an adult and a child. I didn't answer.
As the forms moved away I realized they were my sis MJ and my niece N. I rushed to the door and opened it, ended up walking with them to a park. I pushed N's buggy, it was incredibly small and I had to hunch over considerably as I walked along.
((another sibling induced LD chance missed))

*
2- The Baby Bed*

Was somewhere very public, a mall or something. I went into the bathroom and there was a large mattress inside. Upon it were naked babies and people would walk up and pick a child an leave. 
I knew the babies were left there by parents who didn't want them. Random people would then come along and select a baby and simply take it. I found this rather disturbing but knew I couldn't do anything about it.


* 3- Infested Closet*

Again, I clenaed my room. I moved to the closet. I started to clean it, when I picked a box off the middle of the floor there was a pile of white and brown maggots squirming in what looked like a partially liquidized pile of feces. 
Disgusted I backed away and then noticed there were several largish brown segmented cocoons all over the place. One split up the middle and some white stuff puffed out of it. I backed out of the closet and told someone in the room with me about the stuff inside there.
I decided I needed to get rid of all the creatures in there so I went back in. Most of the cocoons were broken open and the maggot pile had decreased. I watched as another cocoon split up it's middle. The white stuff puffed out and to my amazement a white and purple kitten appeared. I scooped it up and wondered where the rest of the Cocoon Cats had gone.

the cocoon kitten:

The one image that stayed strongly with me


*4- The Bubbly Cliff - DILD*

Don't recall how I came to this scene but I was very high up on a sloped ledge. Below a very shallow river wound through the landscape. Jagged rocks jutted up on either side of the rivers banks.
Someone was with me and we were discussing the river. DC mentioned that the river looked like the one from Deliverance. This made me laugh. I knew there was no way it was the river from that movie.
The slope was suddenly very narrow and had bubble shaped rocks all over it. We slipped down the ledge and were left dangling at it's very edge, the river hundreds of feet below us.
"This can't be happening." I yelled. "I'm not stupid enough to climb out onto ledges."
I started fighting my way up the slope again, using the bubbly rock as hand grips. The rock was very slippery though and as I swung my leg up to pull myself back to semi saftely I slipped and was left dangling in an even worse position than I had originally been in. Like a backhand I remembered a thread I responded to about heights in DV, that next time I was up someplace stupidly high I should know I was dreaming.

"It's a dream." I yelled to the person dangling beside me. "We can drop off the ledge and we'll be okay."

The other person refused.

"Watch, I'll pull the river up closer to us and we can drop down into it."

I looked down and indeed the drop had lessened  by about 3 quarters. It was still a considerable fall to take and I tried to talk DC into dropping with me. It wouldn't. It told me to go first. I decided to  just do but as I looked down at the river again it had dropped away to even farther than it had been. This unnerved me and I doubted I could survive the drop even though I knew I was dreaming. I verbally argued with myself then that I could do it but I couldn't bring myself to let go of the ledge and ended up simply waking.

----------


## ninja9578

@Infested Closet - Gross, until kittens started coming out of the cocoons.  What is it with you and purple kittens?

----------


## Daeva

Two dreams involved kids/babies? Geez..way to waste dreams.  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Fri Jan 4th*

>2:30am - 8:30 am

*had recalled a bunch of dreams but couldn't find my bedside journal. I laid back down to recall where I'd put it and fell back to sleep. Lost all the dreams and could only recall the ones I had as I overslept

*1- Haunted House*

Went through a cheesy haunted house with some little kid hanging on my hand. The place felt familiar and I knew what was lurking around every corner. 
We came to a room that was pitch black and the kid was scared. I told it not to worry as I lead it through the dark. 
The lights suddenly came on and we were standing in a pool of what looked like blood. The kid started screaming and I said, "It's not real. None of this is real." The child calmed and we continued on.
I ended up physically wrestling around with one of the haunted house creatues as it had elbowed me in the back and annoyed me.


* 2- Spider Fest*

I laid on a mattress on the floor of a place I used to live. As I was watching television I felt a burning pain on my arm. I looked and there was a tiny black 4 legged spider biting me. I squashed it and wondered if it had been a black widow.
As I was showing someone else the bite I noticed there were all sorts of spiders all over the carpet. Most were fighting each other but some i knew were just waiting to attack us. I got up and tried to stomp on them but they all were too fast.

----------


## Daeva

And a third dream with a kid in it! You dream waster.  ::o:

----------


## Vex Kitten

The only wasted dreams for me are ones that have me shopping. 
I hate shopping.

* Sat Jan 5th*

> 2am - 7am
>tums before bed


* 1- Outside Kitchen*

Went to visit my cousin P at her place. It was a nice house but her kitchen was on the outside of the place, right out on the sidewalk. 
I asked her how she could stand cooking while everyone was walking by. She said she didn't mind, that D was supposed to build her a wall that would block off most of the pedestrians from seeing what she was doing. This sort of irked me and I asked D why the hell he was building walls for her when he has yet to finish my basement off. This began an argument that touched on all sorts of topics.


* 2- The Bratty Girl's Graduation Party*

I think i was hired as a photographer for a girl's graduation reception as I was scoping out a place to take photos of the event.  The family had rented a large lavish hall in the upper portion of the mall. 
There was some kind of mix up and the mall had booked the family for the next weekend instead of the one they had been preparing for.
Everyone argued for a while and then the parents said they would just have the grad the following weekend.
Their daughter started crying and stomping and throwing a fit, acting more like a two year old than a young adult. I felt embarassed for the parents.


* 3- The Slow Flood*

The landscape all around was very slowly flooding. Me and a few others were in a field that we considered high enough that the water wouldn't reach us. We were wrong.
The muddy water very slowly crept toward us. I found a little dirt hill and put my camera bag onto it then left to survey the area. Everything was misted over and had a dark bluish tint to it. The mist cleared for a moment and I saw a dark blue island of trees in the distance. The scene looked dream like so I sloshed back through the water to fetch my camera. 
I got back to the area just in time to see the water cover over my camera bag. I plucked it out of the water and to my surprise it still worked. I took photos of the surreal foggy landscape but soon the sun came out and the mist evaporated away.
I left, the water now up to my knees. There was a metal guard rail and in the distance were snow capped mountain tops. I had to make it to them to survive.


* 4- Charmed Neighborhood*

This had an X-Files type feel to it. Me and a van of people were undercover, moving into a new house in a  neighborhood that had a high suicide rate. The place also had an astounding history of people simply going crazy.
We moved our stuff into the house as sunset approached. A friendly neighbor informed us that we should not venture outside after sunset as that was when the weirdos came out. He left quickly.
I took photos of the entire house then stepped outside into the twilight. It did feel very odd out there. Down the street I saw naked people sitting on park benches and others dancing to music I could not hear. I took several photos and someone warned me to get back into the house.
Inside we started a fire. The female with us hopped into the huge living room fire pit and arranged the logs into a teepee type formation. She caught on fire and didn't notice until someone pointed it out. A guy helped put the flames out and asked me to get some water. None of the taps or even the toilet had water. I called the landlord to come turn the water on.
I waited in the stairway for the landlord. He showed up and to my surprise he was a leprechaun, little green suit and hat, the whole works. I snapped a bunch of photos of him. 
He muttered a bunch of stuff at me, something along the lines of him taking my luck away if I didn't give him the photos. He then threw some stuff at me and I felt sluggish. It almost felt as if my body were severely drunk but my mind was sharp as ever. I had to fight like mad to maintain control of my body so I wouldn't fall down the stairs.

----------


## Moonbeam

I notice your sibling, Aunt, and cousin dreams.  I have all of those all of the time too.  I'm really going to make an effort to get lucid when family shows up.  Also--black dogs for me, and purple kittens for you.

You and I should have a contest to see who can get lucid first by the appearance of a family member.  It might help motivate us. 

OK...ready, set, go!   :smiley:

----------


## Jdeadevil

About _Charmed Neighborhood_

Maybe the dude to put out the fire was one of them weird people dancing to music that didn't exist. 

That was quite funny, naked people sitting on benches and people dancing to music you coudn't hear.  ::lol::

----------


## Daeva

Well, I guess getting a blast of Leprechaun dust is better then a blast of fairy dust.. :tongue2:

----------


## mark

::doh::  I was wondering why I had not received an notification's from your DJ for a while...you started a new one ha ha

 ::shock::  you have had loads of dreams lol I will have to catch up on them when I have a few spare minutes

----------


## NeAvO

Oh my God, new year, new dream journal  ::o: 

I had better start spamming this dream journal with my useless posts  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Moonbeam:*
You're on about the relative thing. I'm reality checking like a mad woman.
So... what does the winner recieve? The most annoying dream relative award?
 ::D: 


* Jdead:* 
I don't know where the heck that dream came from. It was odd, I don't think I've ever dreamed of a leprechaun. 
*note to self, leprechauns = dreaming*


*Daeva:*
Hahaha. I'm afraid of what trace substances might be found in fairy dust so you're right, leprechaun dust is much safer... I think.  ::shock:: 

*
mark:*
I have a lot of catching up to do to. Your tight black chestless suit in Drunk still makes me snicker.  ::lol:: 


*NeAvO:*
OMG. It's unbanned and back in action. Lots of post whoring for you to catch up on. You spam me up and I'll return the favor. 



*NOTE*

-still struggling to get perfectly back on sleep schedule
-stress is still a big factor
-disown relatives and all will be well

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Jan 7th*

* 1- Depressing Phototrip*

Went somewhere by plane and ended up photographing various very poor children. They were dirty and ragged and I felt so bad for them and what made it worse was that I knew that I could do nothing for them.
Loaded back onto the plane and felt entirely depressed as I fiddled with my camera.


* 2- Me & T Argument*

Me and T were talking, well, I was mostly trying to talk some sense into him. Of course it ended up in an argument where he acted like a two year old throwing a tantrum. At this point my anger lessened and I just felt terribly embarassed for him.


* 3- Down the Road Parking Lot*

Was at my grandmother's place for some sort of huge family reunion thing. I got bored as I don't care to listen or contribute to gossip.
I left, had to walk down the road past Bethany to get to my gram's parking lot.
Got there, it was down a sort of steep hill, at this point I was driving and I pulled down the hill to park but the car splooshed down into water that had  flooded into the parking area, from a nearby creek.
I had to get out of the car and push it back up the hill before the slowly rising water could overtake me. As I was struggling, others stood by the road and watched, none offering assistance.
I managed to get my car out of harms way and I pushed it down the road toward my grandmother's place. At some point it turned into a little red toy car that I was kicked dejectedly down the middle of the road.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Jan 8th*

* 1- Pyro Sisters*

Me and all my sisters (except MA) were at school together. We roamed around not wanting to go to class. MJ and I started messing with a free standing bank machine in the school. Blank papers and not money would come out of the money slot.
We were annoyed by this and started beating up the machine. It started spitting out papers with words on it, sort of like it was trying to converse with us but I can't remember what the papers said.
Further into the dream my sisters and I were outside. MD and AN were by a dumpster and for some reason they set it on fire. MJ and I took off, not knowing if my other two sisters were caught or what happened with the fire.


* 2- Bouncing Baby*

I only recall trying to put a baby into a buggy and strap it in but it eventually fell out. The baby bounced like a ball, gradually slowing until it stopped. 
I picked it up, afraid someone had seen what had happened. No one seemed to notice so I started struggling to put the baby back in the buggy again. I don't know how but it kept escaping my grip and nearly falling out of the buggy.

*
3- Me & the Wanna-be Nazis*

I was in an huge auditorium for some kind of briefing. The aud turned into a large classroom full of people seated at desks. A roll call happened, except calling out names the person at the head of the class called out cities and people from said cities would raise their hands.
When the person called out B-ford all around me these guys put up their hands in that silly little hail to Hitler salute. I snickered and then burst out laughing at them and called them wanna be nazi fags. 
They stood up, pushed the desks away and surrounded me, trying to intimidate me. While I knew I was about to get the crap kicked out of me or worse, I refused to show any fear. I continued to smart ass off at them as they closed in. I told them if I got up from this encounter I would hunt each of them down. 
Don't recall how this dream ended.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Jan 9th*

*1- The Sponge Bob 500*

A stupid little dream about Spongebob and Mr. Crabs organizing a huge car race.


*2- Traitor*

D was ranting and raving about something and then turned to me and told me there was a traitor. I asked who, and he told me but I can't remember the person's name. He then turned to me and said, "Fucking Oneida traitors."


*3- Cooler Baby*

Something like a hurricane or huge tornado had happened, it was rainy and dark and a neighborhood was demolished. 
I sat down on a cooler to rest and heard something inside. I got up, opened the cooler and there was a baby inside, all swaddled in cloth. I picked it up and someone near to me said, "That's Anakin, where did you find him"
I pointed at the cooler and handed the baby over but the person backed away and told me the baby was mine now since I'd found it.

*
4- Barking Puppy/Shadow Man/FA*

*very windy out this night and was woken up at some point by the puppy barking at all the odd sounds outside caused by the wind

I don't remember falling back to sleep after being initially awakened by the puppy barking. I woke up (FA... I THINK) though and was horribly tired and miserable feeling, rolled out of bed and stomped to the basement door.
I opened it and yelled, "Shut up, it's just the wind!"
I closed the door and took a step away from the basement then halted. I just realized I'd seen a shadow figure standing on the landing that leads down into the basement. I continued onto bed, crawled in and growled, "Get the FUCK out of my house," feeling sure the shadow figure would know I was speaking to it. I snuggled into bed and just to be sure I added , "Get out and stay out."

I don't remember going back to sleep but I woke up again (FA) and was stuck in sleep paralysis. MY bed was on the opposite side of the room and I struggled to break free of the SP. I wasn't afraid but pissed off that I couldn't move or speak.

Don't recall what happened, whether I broke out or started dreaming again.

----------


## Daeva

That's a load of strange dreams, and that last one still creeps me out just reading it. Though not near as much as it did before.  :tongue2: 

I laughed a bit when you had dropped that baby and was worried if anyone saw, then went back to trying to put it in the thing. Hehe

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Jan 10th*

>early to bed up at 7:30am
>sick, sore, tired

*1- Shoveling at Grandmother's
*
At Grandmother's abandoned house. I was digging to expand the drive way into a parking lot because I'd purchased her house and was going to run a business out of it.
It then turned into me shoveling loads of snow, digging down into it until I could see the green of the grass beneath. I then started adjusting for the parking lot again but someone came and told me to stop, that I needed Mike's permission before I could continue.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Jan 11th*

*bed an hour early up at 7:30


* 1- From Here to There - DILD*

This dream started out with me exploring a new city scape. It was dark and absolutely nothing was familiar about the place.
I ended up standing in line waiting to get into a building. As the line dwindled down to just me and the guy ahead of me, the guy turned and pulled a knife on me.
At first I was afraid and searched around me for something to arm myself with, there was nothing. Something about the guy, something he did or said made me realize I was dreaming.

 "You can't do a damn thing to me, we're in a dream fucker." I said, taking on a stance that invited him to try something. 

The guy backed off a bit and that reaffirmed to me even more that I was dreaming. At that moment I woke up in bed, fully aware that I was still in a dream.

I could hear snoring from down the hall and it was annoying and I had the feeling it was going to keep me from attaining a decent level of lucidity and control. I floated up from my bed and flipped over in mid air. My room was very dark, and I also noticed that I was having a hard time breathing.

I decided to get outside into the light and the fresh air. I floated to the window and slipped effortlessly through the glass but halfway through my levitation powers gave out and I fell onto the window sill, half hanging in the window, half out.

I could still hear that snoring and I knew it was the reason the dream was unstable. It kept distracting me. I still had trouble breathing and I wondered if something was caught around the real me's throat. I deduced again that if I could get from here to there (meaning from inside to outside) everything would be fine. I managed to will myself through the window and gently floated to the ground.

I stood and realized it was dark outside. 

"This isn't right, it's supposed to be light out here."

I put my hand up to my throat as I still was having trouble inhaling.  AND I could still hear that distant snoring. I tried to ignore both of those negative things and focus on the lucid tasks but a few seconds later I woke up.
 
*
2- School Brats*

Was in school again, a kid. I was in a class with students I'd gone to school with but that hadn't been in the same grade as me.
We filed through hallways to a board by the office. There we could rip our report cards off the board and take them home. A guy, Chris, announced he had a perfect report card. 
I told him I was going to sit next to him so I could get some of the trickle down good grades... or cheat off him, whichever was easier. He told me to go right ahead.
Back to class our desks were arranged into groups of four, our desks pushed together. I sat at Chris's group and we all got along fine until it was movie time. They moved my desk to the back of the classroom and I didn't mind and tried to watch some biology type movie as the other students messed around, making noise, generally acted like brats.


*3- Shoeless & to the Fair*

A bunch of us piled into a van, I think it was a makeshift bus. 
We were to go to a fair and all packed uncomfortably into the van. I was squashed right up to the window and someone stepped on my foot. I then realized I'd forgotten to put on my boots.
I wanted to get out and find some shoes but no one wanted to unpack from the van again so I had to go to this fair, shoeless.

*
4- To the Border*

(might be connected to the above)

A bunch of us were in a car that was headed to the States. All of my sisters and their kids were in the car too. 
Tired of being cramped up in the back with piles of kids I got out of the car at the next gas station and took over the driver's seat. 
As everyone loaded back into the car and belted in I pressed my foot down on the break and realized I still had no shoes on.
Regarless, I drove us to the border where we were all made to get out of the car while they searched it. The border patrol then took down everyone's names and then turned to me and said I had to pay for ALL of them to get across the border.
I looked across the bridge and realized we were at the Windsor/Detroit bridge and I tried to remember why we were going to Detroit to begin with. I couldn't remember where the hell we had been headed and why.

----------


## Moonbeam

Congrats on the lucid but that was a little bit frustrating, I bet.  Was there really someone snoring?

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Hi Moonbeam.*
Thanks.
I thought at first, when I woke up from that dream, that it had been me snoring. But I could still hear it while awake so I think that rules me out.

And about the hard breathing, I found out that my night shirt was caught up under me in an odd way and the neck of it was pulled tight around my throat. I simply adjusted it and went back to sleep. 

I forgot to add those in my notes at the bottom of the dream. 


* Jan 11th*

>slept for a couple of hours and snagged a DILD

* The Rescue & Escape - DILD*

I can't remember how this dream started out but a bunch of us were trapped in a large room. We managed to escape, everyone ran in different directions.
A girl who reminded me of Jessica Alba followed me. As we ran we somehow got divided by a chainlink fence that was topped by barbed wire. We knew that at any moment attack animals would come and rip us to shreds but we didn't know which side of the fence they would appear on. 
The girl tried to climb over the fence. She couldn't fit the tips of her boots into the little diamonds in the fencing. I told her to stop and I'd climb over since my feet were smaller and could fit through the diamonds, just barely. I had to kick my feet into the spaces and twist my foot some so it would stretch the space so my foot would fit in snugly.
Got to the top of the fence and had to contend with the barbed wire. The girl moved off a bit and was talking with someone else about how to get me down off the fence. I checked out the barbed wire and noticed it was a new length that started, wrapped around the very tip of the pole. I tried prying the end of the wire off the pole but couldn't.

Hanging there at the top of the fence and getting pissed off about how to pass the barbed wire without too much damage I simply realized I had to be dreaming. To check I willed the wire to be pliable. I tried to pry it from the pole again and effortlessly unwrapped it. Once that was done the entire top half of the fence dropped away.

I dropped to the other side and the three of us ran. We came to an old set of steel stairs and there split up. The other two went up. I raced down the stairs with someone closely on my tail.

At each landing there was a hall that lead away, and each time I came to a landing Cheryl was there. Each time I saw her in a hallway she was a little closer.

My stairs suddenly came to an end. I was trapped. 

"No no no." I muttered while wondering if I could phase through the walls. "NO!" I yelled as if it were the word Eureka. 

I looked over the edge of railing while simply wanting the stairs to continue on. And they did. They seemed to go on forever now. I continued racing down them. 

At one landing there was a huge chamber, very ornate and old looking. I stopped my descent and went into the chamber. Cheryl was there. I faced her and asked, "Why are you following me.  What the hell do you want?"

She answered with something along the lines of we were all needed for a grander purpose.

"Being a prisoner isn't a grand purpose." I then simply wished her away and she disappeared.

I continued to roam around the chamber, sure there was a way out. A very tall, thin female with bob cut blond hair and black rimmed glasses strolled into the room. I knew she was there to apprehend me or anyone that she could get her hands on. 

I turned and noticed a set of thick double doors. I charged out and found myself outside of a mall. I turned back to look at the building I came from and the door swung shut before I could grab it. The handle outside also disappeared before my eyes. 

"Damn it." I yelled. I paced around wondering what to do, how to rescue the others. I evenutally just turned to the doors, waved a hand at them and the one swung wide open. Inside were a group of people who herded out to freedom. 

I waved my hand again and the other door opened. The only person left inside as the tall blond woman. She looked around the room as if she didn't know what had happened. I had to get rid of her and decided to see if I could pinch her head off by putting my hand up before me and motioning as if I were squeezing her head. It would stop her in her tracks but her head wouldn't pop.

I waved the doors shut again and the escapees gathered around me. I'd felt a great sense of pride that I'd helped them escape. Out of the crowd came TJ. He said, "Wow, so this is a lucid dream. He pulled out a book, opened it, stared for a couple of seconds then grinned. "There, I've now done my homework by lucid dream. All I have to to is remember it and write it down when I wake up."

Everyone flocked to TJ and greeted him happily, they began thanking him for rescuing them, praising him and patting him on the back.

I stood back for a couple of seconds and thought, WTF, he didn't do anything, he just got here. After a few moments of hating the stupid DC's I resigned to being glad that they had at least escaped. I walked along behind them to make sure nothing would sneak up on them since they didn't seem to be watching their backs.

I woke up a little while later.

----------


## Daeva

Interesting dream, I think that passing mention of Dark Angel earlier might have seeped into it a bit  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I was thinking that too. 
But of all the odd things you mention I wonder why something as mundane as that topic sticks.  ::?:

----------


## Daeva

Maybe it's just away from our normal topics that it stuck? Odd things, abnormal things, will stick.  :tongue2:

----------


## Moonbeam

> I had to get rid of her and decided to see if I could pinch her head off by putting my hand up before me and motioning as if I were squeezing her head. It would stop her in her tracks but her head wouldn't pop.



 ::lol::  "I'm smashing your head!"

I've got to remember that one.  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

That must be it.
We talk about the strangest stuff and that actually makes talk of normal things odder than talking about non odd things... or something like that.  ::?: 

* Jan 12th*

>bed 4am - 9:30am (overslept)


* 1- Transforming vehicle*

I had a car, it was parked outside of a house at the intersection of 4th and Chiefsw. The steering wheel was on the right side of the car. I knew it was odd but not odd enough to clue me into it being a dream.
I waited for some people to come out of the house. They were my sisters MJ and AN. When one came around to where the passenger side was supposed to be I noticed that the steering wheel had switched over to the left side of the car. I got out and got behind the wheel.
We drove south and by the time we came to the Frog Pond bends the car had turned into a motor cycle. The tire started wobbling really badly and I pulled into a driveway. The wheel had popped off of the rim and there was something wrong with the handle bars. We went up to the houses and scrounged for spare parts. 
MJ grabbed a scare crow and stuck it where the handle bars were supposed to go. I didn't say anything but thought, how the hell am I supposed to steer with that. After MJ and AN were done with the bike its front tire was way lower than the back, the seat was only big enough to accomadate me as it was a bicycle seat. The drive way had disappeared and I had to drive through the ditch to get back to the road. My sisters had to find a way to get back on the bike. There was no room. I found this funny and pulled away, steering with the stupid scare crow, just far enough to let them think I'd abandoned them. I turned back and laughed at how pissed off they were. I told them we had to walk back home. So we did.

*
2- Inter Species Sexin'*

I was at a dumpy little farm were people were trying to tempt various animals into having sex with them. While this disgusted me I couldn't help but watch. It was just so god darned freaky.
I leaned onto a fence and watched some guy trying to get a donkey to do him. I couldn't turn away because I knew if that donkey got the guy that it would be funny to see the look on his face.


* 3- Ever Filthy Bathroom*

I had to use the  bathroom at some house. It was dirty, clothes, old toilet paper, books, boxes, garbage bags, diapers, just garbage and filth everywhere. Even in the shower there was trash.
I started cleaning out the shower first since it's garbage wasn't as bad as the stuff on the floor. Once that was cleaned out I started on the other  stuff around the room. I piled boxes and books neatly in the corner, cringing at the thought of what germs or body fluids might have come into contact with them.
I turned back to clean the rest of the stuff and the toilet had disappeared. In it's place was a small white pail filled with yellowish liquid. In the liquid some tiny little fishlike things darted around. It was disgusting but at least they weren't maggots. I continued cleaning, happened to look into the shower and it was all garbage again. So I cleaned it out again.
Turned back to the toilet area and saw that the bucket was full of what looked like huge bowel movements. Upon closer inspection I realized it was actually a pile of coiled intestines that had been turned inside out. 
Disgusted beyond belief, I backed out of the bathroom (didn't even wash my hands now that I think about it) and left that house. 


* 4- Batman Returns - DILD*

I was shopping in a mall with Bruce Wayne. He was trying to get me to pick something out that I wanted. I told him he didn't need to buy me anything and I don't wear jewelery anyway so it'd be a big waste of money.
He decided to take me someplace else and as we left the shop I looked down the street to see a guy in a trench coat. When he turned he looked like the Heath Ledger version of the Joker. I was overcome by an immediate murderous rage and ran toward the guy. Bruce caught and grabbed me and asked me if I was crazy. I didn't answer. All I could think of was boot stomping that Joker into the pavement.
And suddenly I burst out laughing because I realized I was dreaming.

 I shoved Bruce away and charged the Joker again. He just stood there with an attitude like, bring it on baby, which pissed me off all the more. Again I found I was grabbed from behind and dragged away.

With a few words Wayne brought me to my sense and we continued on to where ever it was that we'd been going. Then we heard it, someone running up from behind. Both of us turned to see the Joker running up on us. He tried to mug Bruce Wayne and I was about to jump in and kick some green haired freak ass but the dream skipped back to Bruce and I walking out from the jewelery shop. As we walked out the doors I thought, WTF, weren't we just fighting?

We saw the guy in the trench coat again, back where we'd first seen him. The bat signal scrolled across the low clouds and Bruce put me into a taxi and paid for my fare. I yelled out the window, "You don't need to send me away, I know who you are!" 

He stopped in his tracks for a moment, didn't look back. I though he was going to say something but he didn't. The guy disappeared down some alley way. I hopped out of the taxi and like a one track mind murderer went for the Joker. He turned and started shooting at me. As I hid behind a tree I yelled at him, basically calling him a pussy for using  a weapon and made some sort of reference to Broke Back Mountain. That seemed to to be the verbal uppercut I needed to get him to toss the weapon and come after me.

I stepped out from the tree, knowing damned well this creature had more tricks up his sleeves than I could probably even imagine. Before he got to me I pounced on him and somehow got him to the ground. There I stared choking the hell out of him, all the while he choked and laughed and choked  some more. 

Again I was grabbed from behind. Batman had come and whisked me away up onto the top of some tall building. 

"Don't move. You don't want to fall, do you?"

He didn't even wait for my answer. He left me there alone on a narrow ledge of a building. At first I was terrified at being up so high but then I remembered the dream i'd had where I was lucid, hanging from a ledge but afraid to drop. I remember someone in some thread on DV telling me to 'just jump or do it (or something) next time. So this time, without even thinking about how high up I was, I stepped from the ledge.

I stepped directly down onto the steet, amazingly, like I'd only been a few inches off the ground all along. I then set out to find Batman and the  Joker and whup some ass via lucid super powers since by then I was feeling invincible. 

But I woke up during the search.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> "I'm smashing your head!"
> 
> I've got to remember that one.



LOL, yeah, that's exactly what I was trying to do. 
 ::lol::

----------


## Daeva

::shock:: 

What a strange batch of dreams! Inter-species erotica, horrid bathrooms, and rabid murderous need to kill the joker. Geez, I'd hate to be the one figuring out what Your dreams mean... :tongue2:

----------


## mark

hey nice one on the lucids you have had!! That last one was great! I bet it was fun  ::bowdown:: 

That dream on the 11 was really detailed and long for only a few hours of sleep, usually when  Ihave dreams like that they are short and not to good but that was cool

----------


## Vex Kitten

I can tell you right now that all my dreams point to me being undeniably sane and quite normal.

 ::cooler::

----------


## Daeva

Wanting to see the look on a guy's face when he gets nailed by a donkey, intestines in a bucket, and a need to murder a celebrity dressed as a clown is normal? Uhuh

----------


## Vex Kitten

mark:
Sorry I missed your reply back there.
Yeah, that dream on  the 11th was pretty long considering I only slept for a couple of hours. Usually when I try to nap/WILD I get a the short lucids too but since I oversleept I guess I got to have a longer more detailed dream, or maybe because it was  DILD it lasted longer. Not sure but I'm not complaining at all. 

Daeva:
What you talking about? There's nothing wrong with those dreams. 
 :tongue2:

----------


## Daeva

Nothing wrong with them?!

 ::shock:: 

You are further gone than I originally thought  :wink2:

----------


## Moonbeam

Lucid again already!  Hey, you had a bad cold a while back...now a run of lucids...that's gonna be me soon.  :boogie:  I hope.

I'm doing massive relative RC's, and I threw the pets in there too.  So I'll be ready.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Moonbeam:
I've been doing the relative RCs and I think you're about due for a string of lucid dreams as well. Have fun and outwit those pesky DCs!

*
Jan 13th*

>stuff again

*1- The Flood & Walk this Way*

There was a river that had overflowed. I recall being on a wooden platform in the water and plucking whatever drowning animals I could from the raging water.
The animals could converse with me though now i don't remember what they told me. I managed to get them to dry land and there, under a pine tree was Steven Tyler from Aerosmith. He got up and started singing Walk This Way and goaded me into singing with him. 
I wouldn't sing loudly at first because I didn't know the words to the song but he kept telling me to sing louder, to put all my emotion into it. I gradually sang louder but not loudly enough for him.


*
Jan 14th*

*1 Nose Fragment*

I was getting my nose pierced again and couldn't decide on which side I wanted it. I then became afraid that it was going to hurt tremendously, even though it didn't hurt much the first time I'd gotten it done.



* Jan 15th*

>early bed
>still ... stuff

1-

----------


## mark

::lol::  I like the Steven Tyler dream, that made me laugh ha ha ha  :wink2:

----------


## Daeva

About the nose piercing one; funny you had a dream about that, piercings were actually the topic of my last period class while I was taking a test today. Some guy was going on about how horrible tongue piercings are on guys while also mentioning how much he wanted his chin area thingy and eyebrow pierced! I laughed.  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*mark:* 
ha, that was a wtf moment in dream and damn me for not realizing I was dreaming. With all the weird stuff I accept in dreams one might think that my waking life is riddled with oddities. 

*Daeva:*
Anyone who moans about how awful tongue piercings are and then mentions that he wants stuff forcefully thrust into his face in various areas, has no reason to be bitching about anything being pierced. 
Why were  you discussing such things during a test anyway?  :tongue2: 


* Jan 16th*

>early to bed & bad recall

* 1- The  Northern Hobbit Returns & Leaves*

My sister MA and her family came to visit from up north. She's short of stature and we all made various comments on it that eventually pissed her off.
She went into the kitchen and started loading food into her bags. I asked what she was doing and she said she was going home. I didn't want her to go, not because I'd miss her but because I'd made arrangements and reservations for the entire family to go to dinner at a big fancy Chinese restaurant. She continued packing up my food and then she and her family left.
(missed out on relative induced lucidity again!!)

*
2-  Brine Sea*

I was on a fishing boat, driving a truck on it. I tried to back the truck off the boat but it began pulling away from the dock. 
Now wondering what the hell I was going to do, I went to the edge of the deck and looked over into the water. It was a thick syrupy yellow fluid that gave off an awful smell. It reminded me of stagnant urine.
Somehow I ended up on a long narrow wooden raft. I was on one end, someone else was on the other and we were struggling to keep it level in the yellow water. I fell in and went under. The water was thick and I had to really work to swim back to the surface. Just before I got there I inhaled and sucked in a mouthful of super salty water, some also got into my eyes and nose and it stung like hell had got injected into my lungs and brain.
I surfaced and kept trying to climb back atop the narrow raft but the liquid was wieghing me down and I couldn't quite pull myself up.
At some point I recall thinking, "so that's why it's called the Brine Sea"

----------


## mark

> *mark:* 
> ha, that was a wtf moment in dream and damn me for not realizing I was dreaming. With all the weird stuff I accept in dreams one might think that my waking life is riddled with oddities.



ha ha yeah I know that one  ::roll::  its silly how we pay so much attention to RCing yet we never do it with the totally random things which happen in dreams! once I got attacked of huge man sized squirrels and the thought I was dreaming never occurred to me at all lol

----------


## Daeva

> *Daeva:*
> Anyone who moans about how awful tongue piercings are and then mentions that he wants stuff forcefully thrust into his face in various areas, has no reason to be bitching about anything being pierced. 
> Why were  you discussing such things during a test anyway? 
> 
> 
> * 1- The  Northern Hobbit Returns & Leaves*
> 
> My sister MA and her family came to visit from up north. She's short of stature and we all made various comments on it that eventually pissed her off.
> She went into the kitchen and started loading food into her bags. I asked what she was doing and she said she was going home. I didn't want her to go, not because I'd miss her but because I'd made arrangements and reservations for the entire family to go to dinner at a big fancy Chinese restaurant. She continued packing up my food and then she and her family left.
> (missed out on relative induced lucidity again!!)



The tests there aren't as strict as the ones at a normal High school. Tests are treated just like any other worksheet, just they are worth more.  :tongue2: 

And aha..hobbits...Hobbits make me laugh  :tongue2:

----------


## NeAvO

> My sister MA and her family came to visit from up north. She's short of stature and we all made various comments on it that eventually pissed her off.



Aren't you short of stature as well?  :tongue2:  Plus you have big hairy feet  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*mark:* 
Hehehe... man sizes squirrels.
Alas, I'm pretty sure such a thing wouldn't clue me into dreamage either. 

* Daeva:*
You just never mind about talking about shoving stuff into people's various facial parts and focus on your tests. If you don't graduate I'm coming on down there to smack some sense into ya. 

* NeAvO:*
I'm sort but not hobbit short. Give me a few more decades and I may shrivel to that stature. 
And big hairy feet are better than a big hairy but (like yours) any day.

*
Jan 17th*

>still not sleeping on schedule and stress is making for spotty recall (I think)

*
1- Wrong Way Race*

I was in a race, the track looked like a dirt bike track with all the steep dirt hills. There were a lot of people and I was near the back. 
When the gun went off for us to go, everyone went to the right like a herd of rampaging elephants. 
I went left, the wrong way, and it was hard climbing up the dirt hills that weren't made to be climbed from that side. I fell down one of the hills eventually and rolled onto the grass. There, dejected and tired, I watched everyone else racing around the track. I then realized that I don't need to race anyway and simply lounged looking off into the distance where a huge lake shimmered out into the horizon.

*
2- New Bra*

My room was a mess as I ripped it apart looking for a bra that would fit me. I couldn't find any, they were all way too big, the cups being about big enough to fit a human head into. 
Someone came up behind me and handed me a bra, I immediately stripped my shirt of and put the bra on, noticing only then how much my boobs had dwindled away. There was barely anything to them but I put the bra on anyway and it fit snugly, which was nice.


*
Jan 18th*

no recall

----------


## Daeva

> *Daeva:*
> You just never mind about talking about shoving stuff into people's various facial parts and focus on your tests. If you don't graduate I'm coming on down there to smack some sense into ya.



*That a promise?* *


I laughed a bit about that new bra dream 
*

----------


## Vex Kitten

> *That a promise?* *
> 
> 
> I laughed a bit about that new bra dream 
> *



That, my dear, is a threat. And excuse the dream me for not being as chestily endowed as you are.  :wink2: 

*
Jan 19th*

>overslept and feel crappy today

*1- Co ed Shower*

Played basketball in a high school gym and when it came time to shower we all, guys and girls, used the same shower. I thought this odd and kept a towel over me as I wandered in. No one seemed to take notice of each others nakedness until I took off my towel.  A guy came over and asked if I needed help washing my back. I burst out laughing and told him no and to get away from me.
Some other guys came and sat by my feet and started singing as I showered. I REALLY wish I could remember what they were singing because it made me laugh.
I ended up sitting on the floor singing with them as people passed us by giving us the wtf look.



* 2- The Watery House*

My sis and I were kids again and living in a house that was an odd splicing of our place in Niagara Falls and one of the apartments we shared when she first moved out.
There were dogs in the basement, (an upper apartment with a basement) and I had to go down into it and scoop up the dog crap. After I was done I needed a bath.
Got back upstairs and the floors had puddles all over them. I had to carefully navigate my way through the place to the bathroom.
Once there I found out where all the water had come from, the toilet, sink and shower head were all running at full tilt and water was spraying everywhere. I got the toilet and sink to stop but the shower wouldn't quit. The head was poked out of the shower and spraying everywhere.
To make it quit I ripped the shower head off and bent the pipe that it was attached to. It still dribbled but at least it wasn't spraying everywhere. 
I turned around and my sister was just taking off her clothes to wring them out. I told her to get out of the room until I was done but she didn't listen. When she wrung her clothes out and sat them down I grabbed them and dumped them into the toilet and flushed, which started a new batch of flooding.



3- Can't read my scribbles atm, hopefully I'll be able to recall this dream later


*4- Wild WILD & FAs to chase it - WILD - DILD - FA*

**SUPER LONG so if you dare to read grab some munchies first


*had been trying like crazy to WILD earlier in the night and that intention must have carried over

Woke up in the customary lucid SP. My room was dark and I struggled to be free. My vision was also blurry and mentally I demanded clarity. It came but not right off the bat.  As it did, out of the corner of my eye was a small shadowy figure. It was a child's torso, more a cut out faded painting than a real child. The left half of it's face was blurred as if someone had tried to erase half of it's face. 

It was startling and I forgot about being in SP and yelled for the odd child to be gone from my dream. It was always there though in the corner of my vision and it was watching me, inspecting me I think. I didn't like feeling like someone's science experiment and I fought out of the SP, only my top half broke free though. I sat up and started swinging at the child but it would disappear then pop back into view. I decided to try ask it what it wanted but when no reply came I told it to get out of my dream and continued trying to hit it. I got so worked up that I woke up.

(FA)

I was in my bed, laying as I had when I fell asleep. I felt someone messing with me so I sat up and lifted the covers. To my utter surprise Daeva was down there having a merry old time doing what he was doing and I kept trying to shove him away from me. Eventually I just gave in and laid back and just before I got to the THE point I realized I must be dreaming. 

I sat up and said, "You can't really be here. I'm dreaming. We're dreaming."

He didn't reply but continued dutifully doing what he was doing and even though I enjoyed it I would rather do other things with him in the lucid dream. I wanted to complete a lucid task with him. (im such a nerd) I was left half enjoying what was going on and half heartedly trying to make him stop so we could complete a lucid task together. I really wanted to take him to another planet with me. I noted that my lucidity was spotty and I had to really struggle to remember I was dreaming and tried to remember the other lucid task because I was sure it was easier than the planet task but I couldn't remember the basic task.

(FA) 

I woke up in bed, fully aware that I was still dreaming. I tried to get upu and couldn't so for a moment I told myself to remember what lucidity I had for now. I key worded 'blurry kid' & 'Daeva in bed' to remember the previous bouts of lucidity. I then struggled mightily to break out of the dream SP but couldn't. I then attempted to float up from the bed since that was much easier than trying to snap the SP but I couldn't float upward either. 

I then decided to go down. I imagined myself sinking into the bed. And I did. I slowly sank in and through the bed. When I came out of the bottom of the bed I was in absolute black, which scared me at first. Unintentionally I tipped backward and felt myself suddenly fall. I gathered my wits and reminded myself that I was dreaming and let the fall happen, not caring where I landed. I straightened out and felt as if i were free falling, imagining that the sensation was what it must be like to jump out of an airplane. I rolled onto my back and could see stars above me. I laughed and verbally reminded myself that I was dreaming and I loved it as I watched the stars spiral above me as I fell at what felt like hundreds of miles/hour.

I don't remember landing but was suddenly standing in a small town. I made my way to a cafe type shop and stood in line waiting to order something. As I stood there I simply watched the DCs going about their business and wondered if they knew they were in my dream. I though of asking them so but was more fascinated by their interactions. It all seemed so real. Oh, they all looked like they came from the era of Happy Days, which is why they fascinated me so much, the way they were dressed, the way the talked and even moved. 

My turn came to order and I was desperately wanting a cappachino. I ordered specifically, A French Vanilla Cappuchino like the one I had in Nashville. They happily obliged, and that made me happy because I was sure they were going to tell me they didn't know what I was talking about. 

Standing and watching and waiting, I didn't even realize I'd lost lucidity until I saw a few cars pull up outside of the shop. Out of them crawled some teens who looked as if they had just come from prom. One of them caught my eye, a cute blond who wore a dress that was seemed a bit slutty for that era. She also seemed to be familiar and when I finally placed who she was I realized it was a girl NeAvO. The shock of the revelation made me realize I was dreaming, that I had been dreaming and lost lucidity. I immediately left the shop for fear I'd lose lucidity again if I stayed there.

Outside, walking, the scenery gradually changed to an area I'd recalled seeing in Tennessee. I felt sort of spooked because it was night and wintry and I seemed to be absolutely alone except for a few dark houses and abandoned cars. I then knew something was stalking me. I decided to fly out of harms way but when I jumped I couldn't fly. I kept trying and decided to use the run, jump and belly drop method I'd used in the past. I did it and I caught in the air a few inches off the ground. Trouble was I couldn't get any higher and soared around barely off of the ground. I got up to my feet again and started to run to try fly again.. but then knew someone was coming up from behind. 

I looked back and there were guys who looked like the crazy ass killers from Wrong Turn. I wondered how the hell they had gotten there and ran not out of fear but simply because I didn't want to deal with them. I ran and jumped, soared through the air sort of like how spider man does when leaping between buildings. I landed atop an old abandoned truck that was at the highest point in town. I could see all around me. No one could sneak up on me. 

Then came the arrows. The bastards were shooting arrows at me. Some of them I simply knocked out of the air and then I got bored and realized this was probably all a ploy to make me loose lucidity. I stood up and howled like a wolf, my voice echoed on forever. I felt a primal type power fill me to the brim, it was amazing and unlike anything I've experienced in a dream before. I felt more animal than human, my senses were so acute it was almost painful.

I could hear them coming. I lept through the night and landed atop one of the malformed creatures. I flipped it over onto it's stomach and choked it as the fingers of my free hand scooped out one of it's eyeballs. I then shoved my finger deep into it's skull and scooped out some of the thing's brain. I tasted it and wanted more. I hooked my right fingers into it's right eye socket, my left fingers into the left eye socket and I simply ripped it's skull in half. I lowered my face to the thing's brain and slurped it up like jello.

I then turned and hunted down the other two things that had been chasing me. The second one I jumped on from behind and I dug my fingers into the flesh of the back of it's neck and grabbed hold of it's spine. I then pulled it upward, ripping the guy's spine out and tossed it over my shoulder. He now couldn't get away. I pulled the back of his head up and dug up through the stump of his neck and into his brain, it was like he had no skull at all. I mashed up the brain in my hand and pulled it out and devoured it, even licked my fingers clean. (blah)

The third I don't remember tackling but only remember sitting on his chest and glaring down at him, I told him to never invade my dreams again. I then ripped his head open by forcing his jaw down while shoving the top of his head up.The top of his head snapped loose and I punched my fist through the roof of the guys mouth and fished out his brain and ate that too. I then stood up and kicked the head down the street, quite happy that I'd rid myself of those lurking bastards.

I walked, there was a light coating of dust on the street. It sparkled in the moonlight. I watched this for a moment and then realized I had yet to try a lucid task. I wanted to fly to another planet and remembered that I had wanted to do it with Daeva but I couldn't conjour him.

I looked up at the sky and saw what looked like a beehive star cluster that twinkled teasingly, almost as if it were daring me to visit it. I hopped into the air and flew upward for a bit but then leveled out. I couldn't go any higher until I rabidly demanded that I could fly higher, it was my dream and I was going to get to that star cluster. I rose a bit more and leveled out again. Pissed off and desperate to do this task I badgered my dream world into allowing me to go higher. This time, when I looked up to focus on my goal there was a great slow swirling galaxy just above me. It was gorgeous and I was going to get there if it was the last thing I ever did. I knew there was a barren reddish-purple stormy planet waiting for me there. 

I didn't make it, I kept leveling out and fighting to go higher.

----------


## Daeva

> That, my dear, is a threat. And excuse the dream me for not being as chestily endowed as you are.



It's okay, you can have mine to make up for your lack of them  :wink2: 

My first thought on that shower dream was 'was that me singing down there?"  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

No it wasn't you but you did make a cameo appearance in my WILD.  :wink2:

----------


## Daeva

=O

Now I'm really excited to read about that!

----------


## Moonbeam

> (missed out on relative induced lucidity again!!)



Sigh...me too...of course I can't even remember the dreams, either.  I know for a fact one of us is going to get lucid from a damn relative one of these days.  (My BF said recently, "Family is overrated!" after a trip home and catching the cold.  But not if they get us lucid!  Which they will!  Eventually!)






> The water was thick and I had to really work to swim back to the surface. Just before I got there I inhaled and sucked in a mouthful of super salty water, some also got into my eyes and nose and it stung like hell had got injected into my lungs and brain.



Weird painful dream.  I always notice when people describe pain in their dreams; it doesn't happen that often, but fairly often.  Mark seems to feel a lot in his dreams, and you too.  I don't that often, but I know I have.  I don't think some people ever do.  Interesting.  





> Some other guys came and sat by my feet and started singing as I showered.



That sounds like a nice dream--serenaded in teh co-ed shower. ::lol:: 





> To make it quit I ripped the shower head off and bent the pipe that it was attached to. It still dribbled but at least it wasn't spraying everywhere.



I guess we can safely assume you are not a plumber IRL.  ::lol:: 





> 4- Wild WILD
> (write out later)



Cool!  Looking forward to it.  See, I don't have lucid dreams anymore, or even any dreams--I just read other people's.  (what a whiner I am.)

----------


## Daeva

Very cool WILD! Glad to see I made an appearance!  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

An appearance?  
You sneaked in and took advantage of a sleeping me. 
 :paranoid: 






 :tongue2:

----------


## Daeva

Yeah, sounded like you were REALLY trying to fend me off too.  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I was!
I was lazy from just waking and as persistent as a morning drowsy me could be.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Jan 20th*

>usual bed time
>>slept in by a couple of hours - result lost some dreams  :Sad: 


* 1- Crumbling Skylon*

Was just outside of Niagara Falls and trying to focus my camera on the Skylon tower on the horizon in the distance. My auto focus wasn't working and for some stupid reason I couldn't remember how to switch the camera to manual focus.
We got closer and I just started randomly snapping photos, thinking I'd outsmart the camera and that at least one shot would turn out clear. I needed a photo of the Skylon because I intended on going to the top and having dinner in the rotation dining room.
As we neared the tower a thunderous crack boomed through the area. There as a crack right across the middle of the tower's 'stem' and from it a bunch of smaller cracks spread. Chunks of the tower started crumbling away and it was then I noticed the tower seemed to be made of stuff that looked like graham cracker crust. 
I snapped photos non stop and was thankful we didn't end up in the tower as planned.



* 2- Hannibal & Clarice*

Hannibal Lector was getting the electric chair and I had been hired as the photographer to take the before and after photos for medical purposes. I was in the actual room but behind bars. 
Across the room was the audience box where people had congregated to watch the execution. Lector conversed with various guards stationed in the room, joking and laughing. He was quite charming and I didn't know what he'd done to deserve the chair. I knew he was a murderer but didn't know any specifics.
I noticed Clarice Starling (the Jody Foster version) in the audience to witness the execution. When they put the hood over Lector's head Clarice stood up and yelled something but no one could hear her.
The guys pulled the switch. Nothing happened. They did it again. Still nothing happened. Clarice somehow ended up in the execution room and Lector whispered to her about a series of murder victims, how each held a clue to something or other. He told her to find them, that they would speak the truth. (or something similar)
They removed her, unhooked Lector from the chair and dragged him away. I followed and fired off photos as they did. He managed to break free and knock both guards out. I stopped taking photos and backed slowly away. He came up to me. I still hadn't known what he'd done to deserve the chair but I knew it was horrible. He backed me against the wall, took my camera. He looked at it and then took a photo of me, the flash blinding me somewhat. He then flipped it over and looked at the ensuing photo on the LCD screen and smiled.
He gave me the camera back and then stared at me, his face dead of emotion. "Are you afraid of me?"
I nodded, unable to speak.
"In english please, dear."
I thought for a moment and then answered, "Yes."
"Why?"
"You're a murderer."
He grabbed me by the throat and informed the that he had never killed anyone that didn't deserve it. He asked me if I thought I deserved to die. I can't remember my answer but it must have been good enough because he let me go. He then told me to follow Starling, then he turned and left. 
I watched him walk down the  hallway and turn the corner. I was sure he'd change his mind and come back to kill me but he didn't. I went in the opposite direction to find Starling. I had to keep repeating 'follow starling' because I was sure I would forget it as soon as something distracted me from what I was doing.


3-

My cousin TH and i were walking down town line and came to Bud's Smoke Shop. We sneaked up and tried to sneak around the building as it's owner was closing up. She caught us and we told her were were just sneaking around because we were bored. She told us to quit it, that she was already paranoid since her shop had been broken into. She proceeded to tell us what had happened.
As she did this a steadily growing helicopter sound drowned the shop owner out. We looked around the building and there saw and orangeish red thin and oddly long helicopter spiraling down around her house across the road. It got closer and I yelled, "Shit, it's going to crash into your home!"
She screamed and tried to run to the house but I held her back. The chopper very lazily smashed into the front of her house, that had morphed into what looked like ruins of a castle.
After it's blades stopped whirring a bunch of FBI looking type guys flooded out of the helicopter. We ran across the street, other people had come to be nosey as well. I took out my camera and took pictures like mad, running around the area to make sure I got good shots from every angle. 
One of the suited men from the chopper informed us that they were there to release a chemical into the area that once absorbed into the water and air, would increase the intelligence of all people who lived in the immediate area. I didn't like the sound of that and was going to object but they released the agent before any could tell them to piss off.
Things that looked like enlarged DNA strands floated through the air. Most were either dark or light blue. They were very airy and were carried easily by the wind. Some of the things landed on people and instantly liquified to be absorbed into the peoples' bodies.
I tried to avoid them but one landed on my chest, a light yellow one. I swiped at it to knock it off of me but it instantly soaked into my skin. I was horrified and left the area.
Ended up at a house where the originators of the chemical release were discussing their plans. I was upstairs and could hear everything, they chemical would actually benefit the community for a while but eventually it would render us all brain dead and they would claim it was some sort of reaction to an element in the area that caused the chemical to turn deadly. 
I didn't know wether to be angry or scared and didn't have th chance to be either. They headed up to where I was. I ran and hid in a closet as the meeting continued in the room just outside the closet. I peeked through a crack in the door and saw people where were dressed in clothes similar to the characters in the movie 300. They were plotting to take over first the country, the continent and then the world. I also found out then that the chemical was highly addictive, that people would start begging for more of it which would speed up the wipe out process.

----------


## Moonbeam

Wow, that WILD was cool!  I loved the falling down thru the bed part; I like to try that!  You almost did the task, too.  





> My cousin TH



Just reminding myself to do an RC when I read the word "cousin".  :wink2:

----------


## Daeva

::shock:: 

That last dream is creepy!

----------


## NeAvO

Woo I made an appearance as a blonde slutty prom queen! It's like you actually dreamt the real me!  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Hey Moonbeam.* 

Sorry I missed your earlier mega post. Don't know how the heck I didn't see that before. 

I don't know why I can't do a reality check in dream when I see a relative. It just never occurs. I think I said something similar to 'family is over rated' to someone I was chatting to just recently too. Great minds and the such. 

I don't often recall pain in dreams but inhaling that water was like inhaling fire, I imagine. I never want to feel anything like that again in either realm.

And no, I'm not a plumber. I rarely touch anything that needs to be fixed. Last time I tried to help do anything around here, I used an electric drill to put a screw into drywall. The screw stopped spinning and the entire drill started to spin. The result was the drill was ripped free of my hand. It crashed to the floor & broke.  :Oops:  I now avoid anything that needs fixing.

Your recall will kick up again, mines just starting to pick up again. Yours should come racing back too. It had better, I really enjoy reading about the way you interact with your DCs while lucid.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*smacks self for not reality checking when I saw TH*

NeAvO, Daeva, ready for that cat fight yet?
 :wink2: 


* Jan 21st*

> usual bed time


* 1- Spider Nursery*

Was in a dark room that had circular windows all along it's low ceiling. I had a bed and over it were three of those circular windows. In the middle window I noticed a spider silhouetted in the light. I looked closer and saw it was a huge spider similar to one I'd take a pic of this past summer. The only difference was it had very long legs.
I was disgusted but couldn't look away. As I stared, it started giving birth to baby spiders, squeezing them out of her fat abdomen. The babies would skitter away.
I called someone to help me kill them, I knew they were very poisonous and we ran around the room catching and squashing the rapidly growing baby spiders.


*
2- Primordial Pond*

Stumbled upon a series of ponds that all linked back to one larger pond. I peered into the water and there saw tiny creatures, like large protozoa. As I watched they evolved from single celled to multicelled creatures. 
I realized I'd found the exact spot where life had began on earth. Whipped out the camera and took photos of these creatures as they rapidly evolved.
It got to the point where the pond was filled with little multi coloured fish. I  kept busy trying to document these 'new ancient' species. 
From the corner of my eye I saw a thing that looked sort of turtlish. It was flat and broad like a sting ray but it's back was covered with slimy moss. From it's front protruded a head similar to a turtle. It also had legs and feet like a turtle. I rushed over and started firing off photos of it as it gradually changed into what looked like a big Galapagos turtle. This I followed around  to find out what it would evolve into next.

*
3- Bus Ride with JF*

Me and JF were on a city bus together, well, not together but heading for the same place. He sat in the seat ahead of me and I leaned up and pestered him, tugging his hair occasionally or flicking his ear with my fingers. 
For some reason I kept calling him, Ma Petite Fleur, and everyone on the bus thought that was so adorable.
I think JF got sick of me bugging him because he up and got off of the bus when it pulled up to the stop outside of the jail. I tried to exit the vehicle as well but too many people were loading on. I ended up sitting back in the same seat as the bus pulled away.
A girl I used to go to school with, Cathy, asked to sit with me. I motioned for her to go ahead. She shoved a frumpy bag in between me and her and then rummaged through it, pulling out bouquets of celery. She started munching away on them much to my annoyance.
I got sick of it and told her to stop, swatted the celery out of her hand. She simply picked it up off the floor and continued eating it, celery tendons hanging out from between her teeth.


*4- Strolling with LG*

My cousin LG (smacks self again) and I were walking through a snow shoveled sidewalk. We came to a place with an odd drawbridge type fence thing. She pulled the lever and crossed the fence/bridge. I opted to climb over and I have no idea why. 
Got inside and there were several lit barbecues about the area. We hunched over one and warmed our selves, me not noticing that i'd been cold until I saw the warm fires. 
Once we were warm we left. I ran back quite suddenly and started turning off the bbq's and turning off the gas tanks beneath them. I don't know why. As soon as I was done some guys came along and stole them all.

----------


## Daeva

Always ready.  :wink2: 

That spider dream is pretty cool. I've been dealing with them a lot lately^_^

----------


## NeAvO

> Always ready. 
> 
> That spider dream is pretty cool. I've been dealing with them a lot lately^_^



*Bitchslaps Daeva*

----------


## Daeva

> *Bitchslaps Daeva*



Haha. There's that limp wrist again. *bitch smacks NeAvO back* Yeah, see, got a little muscle in my arm. Not a limp wrist like yours!

----------


## NeAvO

> Haha. There's that limp wrist again. *bitch smacks NeAvO back* Yeah, see, got a little muscle in my arm. Not a limp wrist like yours!



*Kicks Daeva in the "nads"*

----------


## Daeva

You fail  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

QUIT BITCH FIGHTING IN  MY DREAM JOURNAL!!!

*grabs you both by the hair and drags  you both out*

----------


## Daeva

Ma Petite Fleur? My small...?

Edit: I looked it up. OMG! That is adorable  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

My Little Flower.
 ::wink::

----------


## Daeva

It is very adorable. I like that a lot.  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

I wonder if I was talking to him in French because his last name is... French?

----------


## Daeva

I'm not sure, but a nickname in french is pretty great. Makes me wish I knew more of French.

----------


## mark

> * 1- Spider Nursery*



creepy dream there especially if you have a phobia or dislike of spiders.

Its strange I had a somewhat similar dream last night, the spider was mechanical and massive and it to issued loads of eggs. strange similarity there  :smiley: 






> * 2- Primordial Pond*



 ::bowdown:: 

now that is cool! I bet you were so excited to find that! ah vew I envy you  that is the most incredible dream I have read in ages  :smiley: 





> * 3- Bus Ride with JF*



ha ha I can just picture that celery scene  ::lol::  thats just hilarious lol  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Hi mark.* 

That is a freaky similarity, spiders haunting us at the same time. They don't bother me but its still no fun knowing a room is full of poisonous ones. 

And the pond dream was unbelievably great in a geeky sort of way. I knew no one would believe that I'd discovered the place where life originated so I had to document it. It was like I'd discovered the meaning of life or something, that's how great it was. 

And quivering celery tendons are a funny but not at all pretty site.  ::lol:: 

I've been meaning to get around to your journal but time is not my friend lately and something always happens just before I can settle in and check out the dream journals. i know I'm missing out on loads of good dreams and it drives me crazy wondering what's going through everyone else's sleeping minds. Tonight will probably end up the same.  :Sad: 
*
Jan 22nd*

> usual but many awakenings, worry related

*
1- Sin's Grin*

I was walking a path, the dream felt fairy tale like. I was headed to somewhere important but first had to climb a steep path up a green hill. At the top it looked barren but I knew something was waiting there, something I had to defeat before moving forward.
Got nearly to the crest of the hill when a cartoonish type head rose up like a sun rising. It was just a head, floating there. It told me that I couldn't go any further until I guessed it's name. 
So, I rattled off a bunch of names. Each time i was wrong the head's smile grew wider. The smile eventually outgrew the face and nearly filled the sky ahead of me. IT was a very crooked and demented smile. I imagined that it would soon descend upon me, chew me up and spit me out. As mildly frightening as this giant smile was I refused to run from it and I kept guessing names. 
Out of frustration I demanded a hint. In the sky above the smile a jumble of letters appeared. Don't know how but I exluded the letters that I know didn't belong. The first three of the remaining letters spelled S I N. I then didn't even have to glance at the rest of the letters. I knew the name and I yelled out, as if it were the nastiest of curse words, "SIN. GRIN. SINDRED!!"
The giant smile began to shrivel and as it did I added, "I don't know sindred. What is sindred? This must be a dream."

I awoke.



*2- Clothes, Kurt and the Trip*

I had to shop for a new wardrobe for a trip I was taking. I grabbed a lot but the only article of clothing I remember is a patchy looking dark shirt. I got my clothes and some food and put them into bags or suitcases and then waited for my ride to the hotel.
I don't remember riding there but suddenly being at the hotel, it was a very big, lavish place, almost palatial in appearance. A group of us were separated into pairs and I got  stuck with Kurt (former friend from HS). We had to share a room, got to it and I started unpacking. He then started trying to flirt or whatever, which did nothing but annoy me. He then bragged that he'd bed me before the trip was over. I responded with something like, "The only way that'll happen is if I die first." He laughed, quite maniacally. I called him a psycho and then informed him that I would now have to kill him just to be sure he didn't kill me and screw my corspe. That made him stop laughing when he saw that I was quite serious. 
I left him to the room and decided to look for something I could poison him with. 



*3- Skating & Pilates*

I was joined hand in hand with a line of girls and we were all doing some sort of really stupid syncronised skating thing. As each moment passed I felt more and more humilated and I couldn't, for the life of me, remember how I'd ended up in that situation.
Luckily, the ice rink turned into a gymnasium and I was doing pilates exercises. (a little less embarassing) After the class I inquired where I could purchase one of those exercise balls since we needed them for the next class. Ended up having a 'deep' discussion about the size of the ball and what colour would be suitable. 




*4- T's, The Escape, Tornadoes*

I walked to my cousin TH's (smacks my head off the computer monitor) and with me took a six pack of some wimpy alcoholic beverages. The plan was I was to show up, leave the 6 pack on the porch as a signal that I was ready to go. Apparently me and TH's boyfriend had planned to escape this place as both of us loathed living in this area. 
I did my part and went into the basement, which was like a cave, and waited for J to come down. T and her friends came down first and asked what I was doing there. I said I was just inspecting the snails. I pointed to one (which had mysteriously just appeared). The walls of the caves now looked like a forest of coral and those were covered by all shapes and sizes of odd looking snails. I sat down and poked at one of the creature's eye stalks and T apparently believed me.
J came down into the coral cave basement and stopped and started stammering trying to explain why he had even come down. I laughed at him and called him a punk bitch, finished my drink and threw the bottle in a fire that was now between me and the others. 
"We're stuck here forever." I yelled at J. "We'll never be able to cut the ties..."
"I'M NOT TIED!" he yelled and shoved T out of the way and came to my side of the fire. "Come on, lets get the fuck out of here."
He crawled up and out of the cave but I lingered behind because I knew what he'd said crushed T. I tried to apologise but she told me to get the hell out of her house and never return, thinking that I was running away with J because I wanted him. I tried to explain I was only going because I needed to get the hell out of this area but she didn't believe me. I didn't blame her, I wouldn't believe such a story either if I were in her shoes. I turned and began to climb out of the cave basement.
Outside the sky was a muddy red colour and tornadoes were forming all around. I refused to go outside. I knew the tornadoes were there waiting for me.

----------


## Merlock

Hm, perhaps my memory is lying to me but I could swear I saw tornadoes in a good number of your past dreams. Is that a dream sign of yours? Or do you just get a lot of tornadoes over there? o.o

----------


## Burned up

> *
> 1- Sin's Grin*
> 
> I was walking a path, the dream felt fairy tale like. I was headed to somewhere important but first had to climb a steep path up a green hill. At the top it looked barren but I knew something was waiting there, something I had to defeat before moving forward.
> Got nearly to the crest of the hill when a cartoonish type head rose up like a sun rising. It was just a head, floating there. It told me that I couldn't go any further until I guessed it's name. 
> So, I rattled off a bunch of names. Each time i was wrong the head's smile grew wider. The smile eventually outgrew the face and nearly filled the sky ahead of me. IT was a very crooked and demented smile. I imagined that it would soon descend upon me, chew me up and spit me out. As mildly frightening as this giant smile was I refused to run from it and I kept guessing names. 
> Out of frustration I demanded a hint. In the sky above the smile a jumble of letters appeared. Don't know how but I exluded the letters that I know didn't belong. The first three of the remaining letters spelled S I N. I then didn't even have to glance at the rest of the letters. I knew the name and I yelled out, as if it were the nastiest of curse words, "SIN. GRIN. SINDRED!!"
> The giant smile began to shrivel and as it did I added, "I don't know sindred. What is sindred? This must be a dream."



I love this dream.  Like a fairy story.

I wondered where I'd come across the name Sindred before.  Then I remembered.  Here!

----------


## Daeva

> * 1- Sin's Grin*
> 
> I was walking a path, the dream felt fairy tale like. I was headed to somewhere important but first had to climb a steep path up a green hill. At the top it looked barren but I knew something was waiting there, something I had to defeat before moving forward.
> Got nearly to the crest of the hill when a cartoonish type head rose up like a sun rising. It was just a head, floating there. It told me that I couldn't go any further until I guessed it's name. 
> So, I rattled off a bunch of names. Each time i was wrong the head's smile grew wider. The smile eventually outgrew the face and nearly filled the sky ahead of me. IT was a very crooked and demented smile. I imagined that it would soon descend upon me, chew me up and spit me out. As mildly frightening as this giant smile was I refused to run from it and I kept guessing names. 
> Out of frustration I demanded a hint. In the sky above the smile a jumble of letters appeared. Don't know how but I exluded the letters that I know didn't belong. The first three of the remaining letters spelled S I N. I then didn't even have to glance at the rest of the letters. I knew the name and I yelled out, as if it were the nastiest of curse words, "SIN. GRIN. SINDRED!!"
> The giant smile began to shrivel and as it did I added, "I don't know sindred. What is sindred? This must be a dream."
> 
> I awoke.



That little bastard really gets around!  ::lol:: 







> *2- Clothes, Kurt and the Trip*
> 
> I had to shop for a new wardrobe for a trip I was taking. I grabbed a lot but the only article of clothing I remember is a patchy looking dark shirt. I got my clothes and some food and put them into bags or suitcases and then waited for my ride to the hotel.
> I don't remember riding there but suddenly being at the hotel, it was a very big, lavish place, almost palatial in appearance. A group of us were separated into pairs and I got  stuck with Kurt (former friend from HS). We had to share a room, got to it and I started unpacking. He then started trying to flirt or whatever, which did nothing but annoy me. He then bragged that he'd bed me before the trip was over. I responded with something like, "The only way that'll happen is if I die first." He laughed, quite maniacally. I called him a psycho and then informed him that I would now have to kill him just to be sure he didn't kill me and screw my corspe. That made him stop laughing when he saw that I was quite serious. 
> I left him to the room and decided to look for something I could poison him with.



And you called him psycho! Hehe. I liked the ending of that one  :smiley: 







> *3- Skating & Pilates*
> 
> I was joined hand in hand with a line of girls and we were all doing some sort of really stupid syncronised skating thing. As each moment passed I felt more and more humilated and I couldn't, for the life of me, remember how I'd ended up in that situation.
> Luckily, the ice rink turned into a gymnasium and I was doing pilates exercises. (a little less embarassing) After the class I inquired where I could purchase one of those exercise balls since we needed them for the next class. Ended up having a 'deep' discussion about the size of the ball and what colour would be suitable.



Deep discussion about a suitable color? You girl. 








> *4- T's, The Escape, Tornadoes*
> 
> I walked to my cousin TH's (smacks my head off the computer monitor) and with me took a six pack of some wimpy alcoholic beverages. The plan was I was to show up, leave the 6 pack on the porch as a signal that I was ready to go. Apparently me and TH's boyfriend had planned to escape this place as both of us loathed living in this area. 
> I did my part and went into the basement, which was like a cave, and waited for J to come down. T and her friends came down first and asked what I was doing there. I said I was just inspecting the snails. I pointed to one (which had mysteriously just appeared). The walls of the caves now looked like a forest of coral and those were covered by all shapes and sizes of odd looking snails. I sat down and poked at one of the creature's eye stalks and T apparently believed me.
> J came down into the coral cave basement and stopped and started stammering trying to explain why he had even come down. I laughed at him and called him a punk bitch, finished my drink and threw the bottle in a fire that was now between me and the others. 
> "We're stuck here forever." I yelled at J. "We'll never be able to cut the ties..."
> "I'M NOT TIED!" he yelled and shoved T out of the way and came to my side of the fire. "Come on, lets get the fuck out of here."
> He crawled up and out of the cave but I lingered behind because I knew what he'd said crushed T. I tried to apologise but she told me to get the hell out of her house and never return, thinking that I was running away with J because I wanted him. I tried to explain I was only going because I needed to get the hell out of this area but she didn't believe me. I didn't blame her, I wouldn't believe such a story either if I were in her shoes. I turned and began to climb out of the cave basement.
> Outside the sky was a muddy red colour and tornadoes were forming all around. I refused to go outside. I knew the tornadoes were there waiting for me.



I feel bad for that girl that got left behind, that was pretty assholish what the guy did >_<

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Merlock:*
Yes,  tornadoes do appear once in a while. I used to dream of them nearly every night for years. They've clued me in that I was dreaming before but seems that's not working lately. I'd grown to find them more annoying than scary but now it seems the fear is coming back. I hope I don't get another flood of such dreams.
*
Burned up:*
It was like I was in a twisted fairy tale. About sindred, yeah, if you go into the off topic sections it's almost nothing but his posts down there. It left me wondering, what the hell is a sindred anyway? I thought maybe there was some deeper meaning to the name. 
*
Daeva:*
Yep, seems his name is spamming up my dreams as well now. If this continues there'll be no stopping him.
I call you a psycho because you ARE a psycho. 
That colour discussion, yeah, stupid. What a waste of dream time. I could be finding out the meaning of life but instead I'm discussing the friggin' color of a pilates exercise ball. 
I felt bad for T too. She's normally a nice girl and to hear that guy that she loved so crazily just brush her off like that was horrible. Made me wonder if I'd take such drastic measures to escape.


*
Jan 23*

>2am-7:30


*1- The Saved Broken Girl*

Was in Niagara falls. Instead of two major water falls there were 4 I think. They surrounded something like a gazebo set hundreds of feet atop a pillar of rock in the midst of the river that all of the falls poured into.
Me, sis MJ (gaaaah! why can't I reality check!!!) and her little daughter (which she doesn't have irl) walked out onto the platform that lead to the gazebo. I only went so far, fear of heights kicking in. The walkway to the actual gazebo was nothing but a rickety wood and rope bridge that attached to a solitary slab of patio stone. From that the wooden bridge led onto the gazebo. It looked too rickety for me to cross. My sis and her kid went and I took photos.
The girl kept climbing up on the fence and hanging over which damned near gave me a heart attack so I yelled at her to quit. My sister grabbed her and carried her back across the bridge but the girl wiggled wildly and tipped over the edge of the rope railing. I dropped my camera and without thinking lunged onto the swaying bridge and grabbed the girls foot before it slipped out of reach. I yanked her to solid ground and looked down at her. She was unconscious and her body was broken, like her limbs had multiple fractures and her torso seemed to be flattened. I think her ribs were broken too. I got on all fours and, like a dog, stood over her rabidly protected her from anyone.


*2- The Bear and the Bath*

I was in an older cabin type place with people I didn't know. The entire place had an over whelming connection to bears but I can't remember how they factored into the dream.
There was a rectangular fountain in the room. I listened to the soothing sound of the trickling water as an elderly man and woman taught me things that I don't remember now.
At the end of the lesson the old guy said I had to bathe him, to cleanse him. He got into the fountain and I walked over to him, a cloth in hand that was covered in a wonderful smelling lather. I was to cleanse the woman too when the man was done. 
Before I could do anything i was supposed to recite something that the couple had taught me. I tried to remember what they'd been talking about but nothing came to mind. I then broke down and wept, literally wept like I never have before. I fell to my knees and just cried. I let my hair hang into my face so no one could see the actual tears. I felt like such a massive freaking failure. It was like, there was one purpose in my life and it was to remember and recite those few ceremonial type words and I couldn't even do that. 
I cried so much that a pool of tears surrounded me and i watched my falling tears splash down into the pool and that made me cry even more because then I felt like a stupid little kid sitting there crying uncontrollabely.

*
3- The Run Aways*

There were several kids who had run away from home. I joined them in the forest, me being a child as well. There were a lot of them and they could run through the dark as if they could see in it. I couldn't at first but after a while of roaming I started seeing what looked like patches of glow stick liquid spattered in trails about the forest. It was these that only the children could see and it was why they were able to run seemingly aimlessly in the dark.
A group of adults had surrounded the forest and were going to flush the children out. We kids all herded together and one mentioned a sewer that we could hide out in. It was a well. We had to lower down into it and roam through stiffling dark. I was afraid of the dark at first because it was pitch black and I didn't know who or what was actually beside, behind or in front of me.
I then realized I'd been in the dark tunnels before and knew then that my purpose was to lead all the children out of the dark and into the custody of the encroaching adults. It was then that I realized I had changed into a grown up. The kids couldn't see what I was and I lead them out of the tunnels. There they were apprehended by the police and taken back to their parents. 
At the end of it all I felt a nagging twinge of guilt. The kids had trusted me and I lead them straight into the 'enemy camp'. I knew it was for the best but I still felt increasingly horrible for what I'd did.



*4- Canoe Serenade*

I remember watching a couple in a white canoe floating aimlessly atop a pond. One was serenading the other with some epic proclamation of love and devotion. 
Somehow I ended up in the canoe and I sat snugly in the front while I dipped my hand into the water to make the canoe spiral lazily in the water while the in love couple continued to profess their undying love. The didn't even seem to notice me.

----------


## Daeva

> *1- The Saved Broken Girl*
> 
> Was in Niagara falls. Instead of two major water falls there were 4 I think. They surrounded something like a gazebo set hundreds of feet atop a pillar of rock in the midst of the river that all of the falls poured into.
> Me, sis MJ (gaaaah! why can't I reality check!!!) and her little daughter (which she doesn't have irl) walked out onto the platform that lead to the gazebo. I only went so far, fear of heights kicking in. The walkway to the actual gazebo was nothing but a rickety wood and rope bridge that attached to a solitary slab of patio stone. From that the wooden bridge led onto the gazebo. It looked too rickety for me to cross. My sis and her kid went and I took photos.
> The girl kept climbing up on the fence and hanging over which damned near gave me a heart attack so I yelled at her to quit. My sister grabbed her and carried her back across the bridge but the girl wiggled wildly and tipped over the edge of the rope railing. I dropped my camera and without thinking lunged onto the swaying bridge and grabbed the girls foot before it slipped out of reach. I yanked her to solid ground and looked down at her. She was unconscious and her body was broken, like her limbs had multiple fractures and her torso seemed to be flattened. I think her ribs were broken too. I got on all fours and, like a dog, stood over her rabidly protected her from anyone.



That's quite heroic of you, to save her and protect her like that. I always knew there was good in you!  :tongue2: 






> *2- The Bear and the Bath*I cried so much that a pool of tears surrounded me and i watched my falling tears splash down into the pool and that made me cry even more because then I felt like a stupid little kid sitting there crying uncontrollably.



 ::shock:: 





> * 3- The Run Aways*
> At the end of it all I felt a nagging twinge of guilt. The kids had trusted me and I lead them straight into the 'enemy camp'. I knew it was for the best but I still felt increasingly horrible for what I'd did.



They trusted you! I'll have to be careful if I ever get into some dark spot with you  :tongue2: 







> *4- Canoe Serenade*I remember watching a couple in a white canoe floating aimlessly atop a pond. One was serenading the other with some epic proclamation of love and devotion. 
> Somehow I ended up in the canoe and I sat snugly in the front while I dipped my hand into the water to make the canoe spiral lazily in the water while the in love couple continued to profess their undying love. The didn't even seem to notice me.



At first that seemed romantic, then it just became a little creepy.

----------


## mark

> I've been meaning to get around to your journal but time is not my friend lately and something always happens just before I can settle in and check out the dream journals. i know I'm missing out on loads of good dreams and it drives me crazy wondering what's going through everyone else's sleeping minds. Tonight will probably end up the same.




yeah tell me about it lol....I spend ages trying to pop into as many DJs as possible but when times are busy its hard to even update your own. So I wouldnt worry I understand totally  :smiley: 





> * 1- Sin's Grin*




ha ha  I imagine anyone who has a fear of anything clownish would have found that smiling face utterly disturbing lol 






> *2- Clothes, Kurt and the Trip*



now that is mad! especially the bit where he went all serious lol I bet that DC was planning on killing you.....the dc sounds like a total mentalist lol

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Daeva:*
I am totally a good person. Why would you think otherwise? *points to my halo as proof*
You're the one I'd be afraid to be alone with in the dark. That last one was creepy sort of. I felt totally out of place and just played in the water trying to ignore the smoochiness and cooing of the people in the canoe.

*
mark:*
I'm thinking i'll have to change my DJ reading time to sometime in the afternoon instead of late night. Late night is when the spammers and post whores seem to proliferate the forum and distract me from what Id rather be doing.
The smile in the dream was disturbing. All toothy and crooked and it went right across the sky. 
Kurt is crazy. He was fun to hang out with though. In that dream I knew he was going to do something bad.


*Jan 24th*

>usual

*
1- DV Manor* 
I was living in a multi story lavish manor that housed a lot of members from DV. I was cleaning my room and in came Aquanina and some other lady and a guy behind them. They came in and started snooping through my drawers. 
The guy pointed at the wall and said, "Why do you have pictures of my Nina on your wall?"
I looked and noticed that there were all kinds of photos of her on the left wall. I said I didn't know how they got there and the guy tore them all down and said, "She's mine. MINE!" He stuffed all the photos in his coat and left.
Nina and the girl had managed to fit into one of my top dresser drawers. They planned on popping out and scaring who ever opened the drawer next. While I thought that was weird I figured to each his own and left the room.
The topic came up about the DV olympics, news to me. A bunch of us stood around discussing it and someone created a symbol for the olympics. They then nominated me to crawl to the top of the manner and affix it to the house. Burns gave me the thing and tried to talk me into it and I told her I couldn't, that I'm not crazy enough to scale a wall.
Discussions went on about who was going to affix the symbol to the house. I ran into  Merlock (who looked exactly like his avatar) and I asked him if he was ready for the shock collar yet. He took off on me.


* 2- Renovating the Basement House.*

Helped to renovate a house but we realized someone had screwed up badly when we noticed that every room had a door that lead to the basement. We argued about which doors to lock up or cover over until I got sick of the arguing and went outside.
There I started to clean the yard. There were bags of gooey garbage tipped over and I picked them up as long as there were no maggots wriggling about in them. 
A teen girl followed me around and kept touching and talking to me. It annoyed the hell out of me but I didn't say anything because though she was annoying she seemed nice. 
Around back of the house Simon from American Idol was the gardener. He was telling two blonds how to plant bamboo in front of the bay window area. I helped them prep the area and that girl kept bugging me, talking non stop and telling me how nice my hair was. 


* 3- Highschool with Mes T & DS*

Title says it. I sat at a lab desk with my guy friend DS and Mes T was sitting in between us. She and DS hit if off and where having a good old time and I got jealous. He was MY friend, I kept thinking and felt as if I had a kindergartener's mentality. I sat at my end of the desk all dejected.
The teacher eventually left and everyone started playing around. I lost track of Mes and DS but found them huddled together in the bottom of a cabinet. Inside of the cabinet there was a lit candle and a tube of lip gloss. I wondered what the hell was going on but before I could ask, both of them left and took off into the hallway.
I slammed the cabinet door closes and went back to my desk, pissed off that someone had just stolen another guy friends from me.



*4- Me, JF & TB - Morning WILD

*(I had intended to dream this last night but don't know if I did or not so I went back to bed this morning to WILD and attempt this one)

----------


## Merlock

> *
> 1- DV Manor* 
> ...
> Discussions went on about who was going to affix the symbol to the house. I ran into  Merlock (who looked exactly like his avatar) and I asked him if he was ready for the shock collar yet. He took off on me.



Hahah, I guess I should be thankful that I got away both without a shock collar strapped on and without being forced to climb to the roof to affix the symbol. >.<

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Merlock:* 
haha. I was going to mention the shock collar before I went to bed last night and forgot. Lucky you for getting away though. I'm just itching to get that thing strapped onto someone.  :tongue2: 

Decided to post this separately due to how freaking long it turned out.


*Me, JF & TB - WILD

*I wasn't sure if my body had fallen asleep yet but guessed I was close to dreaming. To check I willed myself to rise from the bed. Very slowly I did and it actually felt as if I were separating from my body. As I lifted I closed my eyes and wanted a scene other than my bedroom, since I always end up in my bedroom when I WILD. 

I opened my eyes. I stood in the living room of a strange house. I bit through my thumb just to double check that it was a dream. No pain. I was dreaming, absolutely. I instantly knew why I had tried to WILD this time, I'd told a writer I know that I was going to lucid dream he and one of his characters and that together all three of us would complete a lucid task.

Before I got distracted by anything I ran through the house yelling for TB (the writer's character). I opened doors, windows, yelled into every room for him, expecting him to come out and greet me. When I got back to the bedrooms I noticed movement in the shadows inside. Out came TB. He was thin but muscular, wore no shirt and a butt hugging pair of pants. He seemed very young. I waved him close. He came and did a spin so I could check him out. We then embraced. 

"I missed you." I whispered to him. I held him tighter, marvelling at how solid and real he was, "I need you to remember something for me baby, okay? You have to remember that you're going to take me to another planet later."

"Of course," he said quietly.

I pulled away and inspected him some more, proud that i'd conjored someone. I felt his chest, his hair, his face, even ran my nails over his nipples to see if they would get hard. They did. And out of curiosity I reached down and grabbed his crotch to see what he was packing down there. I got a good handful and grinned, thinking, 'not bad at all.'

I took his hand and lead him through the house, he stayed always behind me though as if shy. I explained that I would like him to use his Mech to take three of us to another planet. He stooped and when I turned to look he seemed sad. "Three of us?"

I sat on the floor and pulled him down with me. I laid his head on my lap and stroked his hair like he was a kitten. When he visibly relaxed I changed the subject. I asked him to recall our favorite time playing together. He smile and rambled on about various scenes but said his favorite was he and Shy's first dance. He said it was thrilling that she accepted even though he knew she might try kill him the first chance she got. 

As we discussed that incident I realized I was loosing lucidity. I got up suddenly and told TB to wait for me. There was something I almost forgot to do. I went through the entire house again, this time calling out JF's name. Again, when i got back to the bedrooms there was movement in the dark room. JF came out partway and just stared at me. I was overjoyed to see that he was there. I moved to him and pushed his hair out of his face and gave him a long tonguey kiss. I had to stand on my tippy toes to do so, he was much taller than I'd anticipated. I removed his glasses and caressed his face. He was so warm and smooth and again I was amazed at how real this DC was.

"Hi, flower girl." I said to see how he'd respond. He grinned and glanced away in a shy type manner, which I thought was cute. I kissed him again and started exploring his various body parts too. I eventually had this undeniable urge to have sex so I pushed him back into the bedroom and had my way, though a strange experience that was because by the end of it he disappeared on me.

I suddenly remembered TB. I feared he'd disappeared on me too. I got out into the hallway and both TB and JF were there. I introduced them but they didn't seem to take to each other as I'd hoped. TB sort of flickered every now and again as if he would melt into the shadows at any moment so I decided to quit screwing around and do the lucid task. I grabbed JF by the hand and lead him out of the house, TB followed behind in silence. 

Outside it was bright and seemed devoid of people. I turned to TB and asked which planet he was going to take us to. He shook his head and said, "Ask J, we'll go to the place he really played me last."

I asked J where that was and he said he didn't remember. 

TB grinned suddenly and said, "Can't remember or don't want to remember?"

"SHUT UP!" I yelled at TB and then glared up into the sky. I could tell now that the real TB was with us. "You'll take us to the nearest inhabited planet."

He nodded when I looked at him, and he was still grinning that stupid grin. i knew he was up to something. TB said he needed to talk to me in private so I went with him into an empty parking lot. He informed me there wasn't enough room in the Mech for three of us. 

"Don't be stupid. This is a dream. If I want there to be room there will be room."

"A dream, you say?" he said then grabbed me, yanked me tohim and spun me around so that he was holding my back against his chest. His arms were wrenched tight around me and I couldn't break free. His lips came close to my ear and he whispered, "How's it feel to be a ticket?"

I thought, WTF.. and then next I know TB bit deeply into my neck. His fangs plunged in and at first the feeling was almost orgasmic. That feeling subsided and was replaced by a crippling tickly electric type sensation. The feeling was so strong I couldn't fight back, even had a hard time pulling my thoughts together. I managed to call JF's name for help and he ran toward us. TB chuckled at the sight of JF running but not getting any closer to us. In my mind TB's voice demanded, "Bring me Shy. She's more fun. She wouldn't sit there like a little bitch and let this happen."

"you bring her." I said angrily, still struggling to break free.

He chuckled into my neck again and bit deeper. I realized then that he was draining away my 'realness'. I'd be left as a regular dream character and he'd become the master of the dream. He was going to take over my dream and wake up in possession of my body. I began to panic and had to constantly remind myself that it was a dream. JF was still running toward us and getting no closer so he couldn't help. I couldn't break free. I then remembered the Mech. With all my dwindling will I imagined the machine descending upon us. A huge shadow fell over me and TB and not knowing if it would work or not I thought, "FIRE!" A trail of bullets impacting cement rushed up from behind us. 

"What are you doing?" TB asked, obviously shocked.

"Killing you."

With me still in his grip he lept up into the air, spun and landed back behind the Mech. The machine spun to face us but was only a silhouette in the sky. It's arms raised and took aim at us again.

"You're going to kill us!"

"No. Kill you. I'll wake up. Bitch."

"You're crazy. Stupid and crazy." he spat out before dropping me and leaping out of the way of the twin missiles that were fired at us. 

With a good amount of my confidence restored I lept through the air and followed the fleeing TB. I managed to grab the ends of his hair and then descended. I pulled him with me. When I landed on the pavement I yanked even harder on his hair, causing him to slam super hard into the ground. I yanked up on his hair and flung him over top of me in a perfect arc to slam him into the cement on the opposite side of me. He didn't move so I stood over his chest, imagined my fists were lead and each weighted hundreds of pounds. I bent over and started bashing the hell out of TB's face and didn't quit until it was nothing but a moist red splatter mark on the ground.

Feeling I'd finally but the bastard in his place I looked around for JF and the Mech. Both were gone. I wondered if he'd put the claim on the Mech and was somewhere in it at that moment. The thought made me smile a bit. But then I felt movement. I looked down at TB and his flesh had become oily and black. It melted and split into hundreds of black strings that began wriggling away.

"FUUUCK!" I swore, feeling like an idiot for forgetting about his damned shadow abilities.To try stop him I held my hands out and thin strings of energy zipped out from them and snared up most of the slithering shadow worms. The act quickly drained the energy from me and eventually the energy strings started snapping and the worms slithered away. I finally gave up and let the rest go. I knew I'd have to find JF to defeat TB. JF created him and knew all his weaknesses. But I didn't know where to start looking for JF and I was too weak to try anything super powerish. 

TB was gone but I had a general feeling for where he was. I went after him and ended up at a concrete tunnel that lead underground. IN the middle of the tunnel was a trashy stream. On either side trees and shrubs grew. I wandered deep into the tunnel knowing that TB could be anywhere or anything. An old homeless guy jumped out at me from no where and scared the hell out of me. I turned and ran all the way out of the tunnel again. Once out there and safe I realized I was still dreaming and felt like an idiot for running from that old man. 

Lucid and stoked to put an end to TB I entered the tunnel again, repeatedly telling myself that I WOULD NOT let him win. I never found him.

I was awakened by my ferret chewing on the bars of her cage trying to get out.

----------


## Daeva

> *Me, JF & TB - WILD*



I don't know if I'll ever be able to understand how you can dream of him and keep him so true to character. By the end of that dream I wanted to see TB dead too, though in case you ever need to know; Water is his bane. 

=)

----------


## Siиdяed

> It was like I was in a twisted fairy tale. About sindred, yeah, if you go into the off topic sections it's almost nothing but his posts down there.



I tries my hardest.  :smiley: 





> It left me wondering, what the hell is a sindred anyway? I thought maybe there was some deeper meaning to the name.



Mmm, and what a pleasant chat we had about it too.  :tongue2: 

I'm flattered you dream of me, Vex. I know it looks like I exist solely to grin and fill the off topic sections, but I do read the dreaming forums. It definetly interests me, even if I don't feel I have the time or commitment to experiment myself.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Daeva:*
I don't know how it happens either. He's one of the freakiest characters I've ever happened across, one of the very few that I could love and hate at the same time. You RP the freakiest of freaks exceptionally well. 

* Sindred:*
OMG! It broke free of the Off Topic Realm! It's one of the signs of the apocalypse!  :tongue2: 
I think it was inevitable that I would dream you since every other post in the OTS is yours. And thanks again for explaining what sindred is. My life is now complete.


* Jan 25th*

>2:30-7:30

* 1- Wrong Party*

Me and some girl were at a huge house party in a fancy neighborhood. After a long while of getting to know people we discovered that we were at the wrong house. Feeling like idiots, we tried to leave.
The party goers wouldn't let us leave though so we stayed and politely hung out with them. When we finally got the chance to make a break for it we sneaked through the house and to the front door. We couldn't open the front door at first. The lock was backwards and I had to pick it so we could break free. We got out and ran down the drive and up the dark road. A parade of police cruisers passed us and pulled into the house. Me and the girl watched as most of the party goers were taken into custody. Me and my mystery friend were both glad I was in possession of lock picking skills. We continued on and walked in the dark not knowing where we were going.


*
2- Niagara Falls Season Shift*

IT was summer and me and a bunch of my family members (failed to RC yet again!!!) were trying to enjoy the scenery but the place was overflowing with tourists. We couldn't move a step without bumping into someone.
We got to the Rainbow Bridge and crossed it. Once we looked back everything on the Canadian side was shrouded in a fog of pollution and I wondered how I hadn't noticed that before.
After a bit of strolling around I went back across the bridge alone. It had widened to become a foot bridge only so hundreds of people were milling about on it. I suddenly became certain the bridge was about to collapse so I picked up my pace to the point where I was running across the bridge, bumping into people and pushing them out of the way.
It happened. The bridge broke. I tried to leap the last few feet to land but missed and fell into the river. Luckily I fell into a lazy part and simply swam to shore and found my ride home. 
As we drove away from the area the season suddenly changed. Everything iced over or frozen solid. Finally I began to suspect I was dreaming as seasons don't automatically change but then I got distracted by the sparkly ice and frost covered plants and people and there went possible lucidity.  ::roll:: 

*
3- Sweeny's Castle & Twin Tornadoes*

I roamed around the grounds of a dracula-ish castle taking photos. It was very old and I loved it. Someone had converted it into a massive walk through haunted house tourist trap. I went in, strolled through. It wasn't scary. I noticed what looked like a door painted on one wall. I pushed it and amazingly it swung open. Stairs spiraled downward. Someone came and made me move along.
I went back outside and hung out at a massive water park. I didn't swim but just enjoyed the sun and the cool breeze that wafted from the water. Over a hill in the distance I noticed two large tornadoes lazily circling each other. I pointed them out but no one seemed concerned. I picked up and moved to the castle. I didn't go in but watched as people ignored the tornadoes until the last minute. They were too late to escape. 
I ran into the castle and down the spiral stairs I'd discovered and sat there until the roaring of the tornadoes died. I went back outside. The castle was still in tact and twisted bodies were sprawled everywhere. I started taking photos.
I happened to look back and saw that the tornadoes were coming back and instantly knew they were after me. I felt horrible that all those people had died because of me. In the distance I saw a lone girl child wandering around crying. I dashed out, scooped her up and ran back into the castle with her. The door to the spiral stairs was gone but I noticed the wooden floor felt weak in one spot. I sat the girl down and jumped as hard as I could on that spot until the wood cracked and some broke away. I continued kicking down into the hole until it was big enough for me and the girl to fit into. We needed to get under ground to safety.
I carefully dropped her down and then jumped into the hole myself. I still didn't feel we were far enough under ground and wondered where to go. A guy who looked like Sweeny Todd stepped out of the shadows and opened a door in the floor. Stairs spilled down from the door and he motioned for us to climb down. I picked up the girl and went down 4 sets of stairs. This sweeny guy came with us and told us to crawl deeper into the center of his castle where we would be safe. We army crawled through a network of tunnels and came into a long low room where we only had enough room to lay down. There the three of us laid and waited as the tornado ripped the castle apart looking for me.


* 4- The Radio Contest*

I was outside someplace with a few people I knew. A radio was playing somewhere and on it the announcer told of a contest. The 5th caller would win a cd set of all of Mozart's piano concertos. 
I ran to D, who until then didn't have anything to do with me. I told him to call the phone number and win me the cd's. He told me no and that would teach me for not getting a cell phone of my own.
I agreed and walked past him, pushed him suddenly and snatched his cell off his back pocket and dialed the number as I ran away laughing. I didn't make the call in time and kept the cell phone just in case the other contest call in point came, the contest to win a trip to France and London.
Another piece of music played, one of Mozart's overtures. I think the radio said it was the overture to Don Giovanni but upon waking I think it was actually the overture to The Marriage of Figaro.

*edit*
Checked the radio station play list and they did play the Marriage of Figaro while i was asleep. Wonder why I thought it announced the Don Giovanni overture...
(yes, im that dorky)

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Jan 26th*

No Recall


*Jan 27th*

>usual w/ a failed attempt for a WILD in the morning

*1- Someone Died*

Was at my grandmother's place, most of my family was there. Someone had died and we were having the after funeral comfort food thing. I wasn't hungry and didn't feel like eating at all. I sat by myself but my sis, bro, Uncle M (deceased) and someone else sat at my table.
Short while later my grand mother (who is deceased) came to our table and put a white plastic bag on it. She opened it and took out a baked piece of chicken for each at the table and then left again. I picked at the food, the onions mostly, and wondered why she fed us and no one else. Don't remember eating the chicken but was suddenly done eating. I left and felt everyone's eyes on me, like I didn't belong there. I sat off by the doorway and waited for my grand mother to come back in.



*2- Art Contest*

There was an art competition in a large arena. I was to take part but changed my mind because it was painting related and I hate painting.
I watched from the stands as hundreds of particpants painted quickly at their easels. They had a set amount of time to paint each of a series of photos. 


*
3- My Storm*

I went outside at some small house. Above me was a very low hanging black cloud that I knew was about to produce a tornado. Others were in the house, I told them to come with me. We ran through a couple of fields to the nearest house. Once there I was surprised to see one of my distant cousins and his wife living there. 
They had a basement and i asked if the others could stay while I lured the storm away. It was slowly heading for me. I knew it was following me. She let the others stay while I charged through the nearby brush to lead the storm away from the houses.



*4- Churchin'*

Was at a church, think it was a wedding, some sort of joyous event. The seats were like arena seating and I sat up at about the 5th level. 
Down on the floor were rows of elderly people who were all covered in blankets and had no shoes on. Ahead of them in the first row pews were some of my cousins. I saw CH and his sister LH sitting together. I wondered where their mother was. I think whatever was happening at the church had to do with her. But my mind kept wandering back to the people in blankets with no shoes on. I wondered why they were there.

----------


## Caradon

Wow, what an awsome Lucid that was! Very entertaining. I'm so glad you didn't let those guys get the better of you! 

Interesting how that storm was following you. I'm surprised the tornado didn't form. Just about anytime I see strange cloud formations in dreams, they seem to spawn tornado's as I watch them.



EDIT: Hey, I left this post here last night. I think reading your journal influenced my dreams. Because I ended up having a tornado dream
Last night and getting Lucid during it. 

Thanks for the help! :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Caradon:*
sorry for the delayed response. thanks for visiting.
That lucid was great, one that didn't turn out with me wandering aimlessly around my house for once. Morning WILDs, have to try those more often.

You're welcome. It's nice to see those pesky tornadoes are helping one of us get lucid. Congrats and I'll sneak over and check that dream out shortly. Rarely ever read about tornadoes in others dreams. 
 :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

_JANUARY DREAMS_

Recorded: *76* 

DILDs: *4*

WILDS: *2

*(stress crippling recall this month)

Return of tornadoes
More sex type dreams than usual 
Sleep schedule still not fully stabalised

----------


## Vex Kitten

Dreams to log...  ::dancingcow:: 


*Sat Feb 2nd*

>coughing sick = less sleep


*1- Monitor Tree*

Was on the side of a road that lead through an expanse of flat land that seemed to go on forever.
There was a huge black tree like contraption that had computer monitors on the ends of the 'branches'. On one monitor was Daeva. His monitor had a dragon insignia on it. I talked with him, and others but don't remember the convos.


*2- Ladybug Growth*

My right armpit was very itchy and I felt a small lump there and went to the bathroom to check it out. There was a orange-ish red little lady bug growing out of my skin in my armpit. It had no spots. I tried to peel it off but it was stuck there good.


Napped from about 6-8pm & had a couple of very short low control LDs


*3- Uncooperative Cats - DILD*

Don't remember what triggered realization I was dreaming.
I became lucid and saw two grey cats. I decided to try converse with them and picked one of them up and said, "Hello, what's your name?"
The cat started wriggling and got free of me. Both cats then ran off a ways and started mating very loudly. Annoyed that my DC's were ignoring me I tried to will them to stop but they wouldn't.
Woke up.


*4- Gliding - DILD*

Went back to sleep
I was laying on a cold hard floor on my back. I looked at my arm sprawled on the floor and wondered how I had gotten there, I had just been laying in my bed. Realized I was dreaming.
I willed myself to lift from the floor, still in a horizontal position. It was a bit of a struggle but I lifted a few inches off of the floor and then started gliding through the air when a breeze whipped up and gently nudged me along.

----------


## ninja9578

> The cat started wriggling



 ::content:: 

Gliding in lucid dreams is so much fun  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sun Feb 3rd*

>still ill with annoying cough


*1- Operation: Chocolate Rescue*

This one started out with an elaborate plan to get into a haunted house and rescue the people inside. At some point a pressure bomb was set off and we had to outrun it inside of the house.
I made it through. The house had belonged to a coach of some sort. I entered a large room and a huge slab of chocolate hovered in the air just out of my reach. I was about the size of a sheet of drywall and 3 times as thick. Above the chocolate a table hung upside down and spiralled in the air by itself, a trap. If I touched the chocolate the heavy wooden table would fall and crush me.
Searched through the house and found an old baseball cap. I got the 'brilliant' idea to tell the house I was the coach. It worked and me and someone else snagged the chocolate out of the air. Once we were out of the way the table fell and smashed. We moved the wall of chocolate outside to safety.
I went back in and searched the house some more. I found boxes of assorted chocolate bars and took it upon myself to save them. I loaded them all into one huge box so i could save them all at once.



*2- The Swimming Kid & Bike Tricks*

I was on a beach watching a kid I hate, he was playing in the steadily worsening waves of the surf. A lifeguard warned the boy to be careful and the kid ignored him. I glared at the kid and kept thinking, 'drown drown drown' with the hopes one monster wave would come and swallow him up.
I got bored and left on a bicycle, hard work riding through sand. Got to an area that looked like a large drained in ground pool. I rode my bike around the walls of it and started doing all sorts of bike tricks. 
I eventually got bored with that too and peddled as hard as i could up the curved wall. I flew up through the air, spun and dropped the bike as I twirled to land butt first on a ledge of black scalloped rocks. I sat there and listened to the brain dead banter of the DJs on the local radio station.



*3- Kick Battle*

Two sides were lined up to war. I was an observer at first but got drawn into the mad dash to clash with the ememy somehow. I didn't know who was who or why they were fighting but went with.
When the two sides met they whipped out no weapons, didn't even strike each other. They all stared kicking the crap out of each other. Above all of this I'd catch the glimpse of a woman in white who leaped above the crowds and would come down to beat the hell out of whoever she landed by. I backed out of the battle and watched from a distance, especially watched the jumping woman because it was entertaining to see a bunch of big burly guys get knocked around like ragdolls.

----------


## Moonbeam

> *Me, JF & TB - WILD*



A little late here....but wow!  ::shock::  I don't know who those people are, but that was quite a sexy/violent/cool dream.

----------


## Vex Kitten

::doh:: 


 ::furious:: 


 ::damnit:: 


My post disappeared!!!

*sniffles*

----------


## NeAvO

> My post disappeared!!!
> 
> *sniffles*



I don't know whether to laugh or cry! Seeing as I didn't make the post.
 ::laughhard:: 

When I make big posts though I copy it just incase this happens, then paste if it gets lost. Just a tip wink:

----------


## Vex Kitten

> I don't know whether to laugh or cry! Seeing as I didn't make the post.
> 
> 
> When I make big posts though I copy it just incase this happens, then paste if it gets lost. Just a tip wink:



 
 ::cry:: 
And you call me heartless?

----------


## mark

ha ha ha that mating cat lucid is brilliant lol! that takes the whole uncooperative Dcs to a new level lol now they run away and have sex lol  ::lol::

----------


## Vex Kitten

*ninja:*
Gliding is great. I should let that happen more often. The best form of dream transportation for those of us who are a bit on the lazy side.

*Moonbeam:*
That WILD was great. I'm going to switch from attempting WILDs in the evening to giving them a shot in the morning. I think most of my morning WILDs are brighter and actually have some sort of story line. 

*Mark:*
Yeah, damn cats! I should have wished for a big dog to come along and break them up maybe I could have carried on with the dream and had some fun.


*Mon Feb 4th*

>usual

*1- Stuck at Grams*

A bunch of us were at my grandmothers, mostly family that I can remember. (still didn't RC) It was winter and I sat with others at the front corner of the yard to chat. Someone yelled the my niece N was running for the road. I looked behind and in the field saw little N running like mad. She changed into something that looked like the aim icon, but white, and she blended in with the snow.
Someone rescued her and brought N to her mother, who just walked away talking on her cell. I became totally fed up with all of them and got someone to take me out of there. We drove across the lawn as the driveway was clogged with a bunch of vehicles. Got stuck in the snow.



*2- Rush to the Bus*

Got a little kid ready for school, we had to rush because we were behind schedule. We got outside and the first kindergarden bus went by. We had to rush faster and get to the stop before the second bus came by. 
The kid broke away and ran down the street and around a bend to a park. I followed, got there to see a massive black vulture trying to fly. It would only get so high as the tree tops and then tumble to the earth again. I wished I'd hac my camera. Could have snapped off so many awesome shots. Eventually the bird fell again and it's head popped throgh the slats of a fence near the kid. The child screeched and ran back for me. 
Together we left, took the long way around. I realized I was in a very thin nightgown and my blanket was there. I wrapped it around me and we continued on to the bus stop. A pressure came upon us that made it very very hard to walk. At one point I was crawling, my fingers digging into the dirt to help pull myself along. I tossed off the blanket since it was hindering me and I helped the child along. When the pressure finally let up we ran the last few steps to the bus stop and got there just in time for the kid to get on the vehicle. 
I went back to get my blanket. It was gone. I saw a bunch of teens had scrounged it and were laying out various things on it. Two were playing chess on the one corner. I asked for it back and they said it was their blanket now. I told them I would get it back sooner or later and sat down on the grass, waited for them to leave.



*3- Niagara Falls End*

Was visiting the falls, alone I think. I roamed around Clifton Hill wondering what attractions to visit. The sky darkened and I knew something bad was about to happen. Up in the sky something winked against the blackening clouds. It grew brighter and someone yelled, "It's a bomb!"
People paniced and ran everywhich way. Parents even abandoned their children as the bomb closed in. I watched the panic for a while before rounding up some lost and crying kids of various ages to follow me. We went inside of a building and I shoved them all into a concrete closet. I told them to sing so I could still hear that they were all right as I went back down the hall. They did. I can't remember what they sang but it sounded horribly pathetic. I wasn't sure we'd survive.
I found a window and looked out. A couple of seconds later the bomb hit. The ensuing mushroom cloud looked comic book like and a great cloud of sketchy looking debris rushed past. I was safe behind the window.
When it was over I went back to the kids. There was only one child left. I took her and together we went out into the street. Another bomb was on it's way. I went across the street to the WWE shop, there was a movie playing. I told the kid we were going to watch a movie, I'd buy her anything she wanted. I lied and told her we'd be safe inside the movie theater. I knew nothing would survive the second blast but wanted the kid to not have to spend her last moments worrying about dying.


*3- Falling WILD*

Went back to bed after I lost my post earlier to WILD.
I slid effortlessly into a dream but it was very low vividity and control. I had dream SP again and instead of struggling to float up I fell backward through the bed again. 
I free fell but it wasn't as fast or as exhilarating as last time. Occasinally I'd get the feeling that I was still laying in bed and I'd have to force myself to focus on falling. Things were blurry and spotty.
I woke up before anything else could happen.


*4- Bedroom Bound WILD*

Fell back to sleep and right into a dream again.
Just to be sure I was dreaming I bit my thumb to check. It hurt at first but I could feel my teeth sinking in deeper than they should. I bit harder and the pain went away and my teeth bit right through.
I floated up off of the bed a little and then settled back onto the bed to sit. The room was bright and then all light died. I was in pitch black, which frightened me for a moment. I willed the light to return and it did. A few moments later it blinked back out and I spent a while bringing the light back everytime it blinked out. 
Finally i got sick of it and decided it'd be light outside. I shakily levitated to the window to ghost through and as I was about to touch the glass the entire room spun around me so that the window was now behind me.
"Woah!" I said outloud and felt silly for talking out loud in the dream. I turned and made for the window again but it disappeared. 
I then feel that I'm going to wake up and fight the feeling. Internally I demand the dream stablalize but it grows hazier, sort of grainy. 
I struggle harder to remain in the dream but wake up.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tues Feb 5th*

> didnt sleep well & overslept


*1- The Journey with Jones*

Me and someone else were walking down a railroad track. A tall brick wall was on either side of us eventually and we wondered where we were being herded to. 
The person with me turned into Indiana Jones and he told me we had to find a way to get off that path. There were people at the end of it waiting to ambush us.
We found a weak stone in the bricks and managed to dig the brick out and squeeze through. We came to what looked like an african village that was surrounded with people holding machine guns. Me and Indy crept around the villiage and came to another wall, this one was of severely tangled barbed wire. We managed to pry a hole into the fence and get through. 
On the other side was a place that reminded me of Russia for some reason (don't know why I just thought it ws russia). We roamed through and came to a jungle. There we were greeted by guys who looked like Indians in robes and they were going to kill us. Me and Indy found a river and there were logs that lead across it. There were also several crocs in the river. We had to dash across the unsturdy and turning logs to safety. I made it but Indy fell in and the dream view switched to me seeing what happened to him under the muddy greenish water. He managed to stay out of the croc's jaws by swimming amazingly quickly.
I woke up as the crocs started catching up to him.



*2- Repotting Clover & Princesses Escape*

At my grandmothers and I was helping a kid repot a clump of clovers that had outgrown it's container. I let the kid put the clover into a bigger container and then she started filling it the bowl with dirt and wood chips. 
A screech. There were large red ants all over a very big piece of wood chip. I told the kid to get away and when I looked back the wood chip had become a large log on the kitchen table. It was brimming with ants that swarmed the table and took up position all along the table's edge so we couldn't get close to the wood without being bitten.
I searched for a garbage bag and was going to sweep the wood into the bag and toss it in the dump to burn it. But I couldn't find a garbage bag. Someone was worried that the ants would infest the house and I told them we didn't have to worry as long as the queen ant didnt' escape.
And just like that i looked to the floor. It was covered with winged princess ants so I started stomping on them, barefoot. We all stomped them but couldn't catch them all.


*3- The Jones' Treasure.*


Another Indiana Jone's dream. (no clue why he popped into my dreams last night) 
A group of us searched for and found a secret entrance in a mountain. We went inside and it was cavernous. Indiana Jones deciphered odd geometric shapes scratched into the walls to help us find our way through.
We came to a large room that branched off to three different directions. A guy took off on his own and called us into the room. He said it was filled with treasure. We went and checked it out. The entire cave glittered like gold. Someone chipped a piece of the rock off the wall and laughed, said it was all iron pirite. So we continued on, realizing we were being persued by someone who was on the hunt for the same treasure. We found a very small opening in the rock, just enough for a body to slide into so we squeezed into that and slid down a bunch of plate like rocks to the bottom. Our persuers came right after us and a fight enused. The opposition ended up bloodied and made to stay with us so we could keep an eye on what they were doing.
We all came to a wooden door in the rock. IT opened and we went inside. It looked like a warehouse inside. Indiana climed up into the rafters, a couple of us followed and we got to the top. There was a safe in the wall. Indiana knew the code and got the safe open. Behind that there was another safe door, which he opened to find behind that another door. I crawled farther out to look up at the wall to the left tof the safes. The wall was window and I could see that the safe doors went on forever. I suggeseted we find a way to scale the window and just smash through instead of opening a succession of hundreds of safes. 
As we tried to figure out a way to do this a very tall thin scraggly looking guy appeared and started throwing apricot seeds at us. He threw handful after handful and they just bounced off of us. I wondered what the hell that was supposed to accomplish and then realized he was a distraction. Long legged things were climbing up the rafters after us. 
This point I became Indiana Jones and was surrounded by the things while the tall guy continued throwing apricot seeds at me. I used my whip to snag a lower bar and swung down to escape, but had not place to go except drop. So I let myself fall and landed hard in grass. I got up and there was another very tall lanky guy, this one all in black and just standing there looking at me. He began to approach and I pulled my gun and shot him. Nothing happened. I scambled away and tried to find the rest of my team but I realized they'd been captured. I'd have to find a way to save myself AND my team and get the hell out of there to regroup and think of a way to defeat those wierd spidery looking people.



*4- Fleas*
ONly remember my dog being loaded with fleas and me bathing her to try ease her suffering.



*5- Studio Lighting*
I was teaching a group of people about studio lighting. One guy had a hard time setting up the lights and figuring out how to use the wireless transmitter. Once he got it all set up he had a hard time working the camera. I had to teach him from scratch about the controls and especially how to read the light meter, which was an annoyance because everyone else was waiting for their turn to use the flashes.

----------


## mark

hey nice one on those 2 wilds you had, do you have any tips for doing wild....I really struggle to do them.

lol that RC you use is mad! I would freak even in a lucid if I bit off my thumb  ::lol::

----------


## Vex Kitten

mark:
When trying for a WILD during the day I only attempt it if I'm really tired. If I feel like I could fall asleep within a few minutes I'll give WILD a try. I'm not always successful but it is much easier to accomplish when I'm good and tired.
Or first thing in the morning is great. Wake up for a few moments and intend to lucid dream as you drift back to sleep. That works easily too.
I found that my day time lucid dreams are more entertaining than my night/evening lucid attempts. The light filtering into the room as I drift to sleep must factor into the clarity and control of the day lucids.

Oh, and about the fingerbite thing, I don't actually bite my finger off. (except in a couple of dreams where I did it just to see what it would feel like) My teeth sink through with no or minimal pain.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Wed Feb 6th*

> crappy sleep
*
1- Diamond Funeral*

I was at a funeral in a clearing in the midst of what looked like a giant redwood forest. It was mostly shady but occasionally bright beams of sunlight would burst though the trees canopy. Sometimes they would come in bursts almost as if the light beams were chasing each other through the shadows.
The burial ground was a large baseball diamond. Many people were sitting in the bleachers, mourning. I stayed off to the side with others and we chatted about nothing in particular. Once in a while I'd look down (we'd come to be sitting on a cliff above the diamond) at the funeral and wish I could hear what the preacher was saying.
The sound of a loud car came upon us from behind. I glanced back just in time to see a machine gun pointing out the window in our direction. Someone yelled DRIVE BY and we all hit the ground. Bullets whizzed through the air near to me, so close sometimes I swear I could fell the heat of the bullet on my skin. The car passed and we all got up and hauled ass away from that place.



*2- The Worms & Zombies*

I was on some sort of scientific expedition, snooping through ruins of old huts. I kept finding horridly fat, maggot like larva everywhere. I'd shoved them to the ground and stomp on them, having a feeling that there was something evil about them.
I saw one of the disgusting worms come down on a silk thread from above. It landed near the ear of a person and, in a surprisingly quick charge, it scooted into the person's ear before he could do anything about it.
A few moments later that person started acting like a zombie. Other worms came down and infested other people and i was careful to swat the catipillars from their threads when they came down near me. I looked out a window and, to my horror, saw a mob of zombie like people heading straight for me. They were all muttering something that was almost comprehensible.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *Wed Feb 6th*
> 
> > crappy sleep
> *
> 1- Diamond Funeral*
> 
> I was at a funeral in a clearing in the midst of what looked like a giant redwood forest. It was mostly shady but occasionally bright beams of sunlight would burst though the trees canopy. Sometimes they would come in bursts almost as if the light beams were chasing each other through the shadows.
> The burial ground was a large baseball diamond. Many people were sitting in the bleachers, mourning. I stayed off to the side with others and we chatted about nothing in particular. Once in a while I'd look down (we'd come to be sitting on a cliff above the diamond) at the funeral and wish I could hear what the preacher was saying.
> The sound of a loud car came upon us from behind. I glanced back just in time to see a machine gun pointing out the window in our direction. Someone yelled DRIVE BY and we all hit the ground. Bullets whizzed through the air near to me, so close sometimes I swear I could fell the heat of the bullet on my skin. The car passed and we all got up and hauled ass away from that place.



That's pretty intense.  ::shock:: 






> *2- The Worms & Zombies*
> 
> I was on some sort of scientific expedition, snooping through ruins of old huts. I kept finding horridly fat, maggot like larva everywhere. I'd shoved them to the ground and stomp on them, having a feeling that there was something evil about them.
> I saw one of the disgusting worms come down on a silk thread from above. It landed near the ear of a person and, in a surprisingly quick charge, it scooted into the person's ear before he could do anything about it.
> A few moments later that person started acting like a zombie. Other worms came down and infested other people and i was careful to swat the catipillars from their threads when they came down near me. I looked out a window and, to my horror, saw a mob of zombie like people heading straight for me. They were all muttering something that was almost comprehensible.



Ugh. I can only imagine how gross that was. I hate maggots.

...especially horribly fat ones that crawl in people's ears and turn them into zombies. The worst kind.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Thurs Feb 7th*

> finally got my 5 hours of sleep  :boogie: 


*1- Blond Party*

I was in some sort of shopping center and getting my hair done. It was dyed blond and curled in big bouncy curls so that I would be able to join in some sort of gala event that only involved blond people.
I went to the party but didn't feel right being there, felt all phony and plastic so I left and looked for a blanket and pillow so that I could go to sleep until the party was over. My dog was in the dream at some point but i can't remember her part in it.



*2- Market St Park*

I only remember fragments, being in a park looking for someone or somt thing. I was at a store down the street buying all sorts of stuff but i knew i didn't have any money.


*3- The Endurance Contest*

Started out with hundreds of people in a crowd. We all had to take part in an endurance contest (sort of like The Long Walk? I think the story is called, by Steven King) Most walked in a big herd together. I struck out on my own through a sandy desert landscape. I knew I was being followed but i didn't bother to look back.
After a while I was in a snowy area. Up on a hill was the most amazingly gorgeous flower I'd ever seen. All along it's rear there was a row of tall thick leaves, sort of looked like aloe. I knew that all of those plants were one plant, a carnivorous plant. As soon as anything touched the gorgeous flower the aloe type leaves would arc over and cage whatever creature was near the flower. I wanted the flower and found a long stick. I poked at the flower and the aloe leaves didn't move. I was about to walk over and pick the flower, thinking the plant was asleep, when someone grabbed me from behind and held me. 
I pulled away and went to the flower, poked at it. Nothing happened. 
"Don't. It's not asleep."
"Mind your own business and quit following me." I said without bothering to look at whoever was with me. I became suddenly very tired and needed to find a plant to eat that would wake me up. I didn't want to sleep, it would mean death. I started poking around plants that were growing up out of the snow. I found plenty of sleep inducing flowers but none that would keep me awake.
The guy still followed. We came to a raised flower bed surrounded by rocks. Growing inside were all sorts of plant, apparently immune to the freezing effect of the snow. I pointed to one and said, "That's peyote. Take some of that and be happy." The guy didn't respond.
He followed me until I came to a cruddy looking little town. In the midst of the town was a pink princess bed. People would put their babies on the bed and the mattress would swallow them up. Near to that was an old man with a wheel barrow full of babies. He was selling them for 12 cents a piece. All of this, I thought was severely wrong but I said nothing. It was none of my affair. 
I contined on into a maze like city that was nothing but old crates with doors and windows sawed out. I made my way through and came to a clearing of people skinning all sorts of animals. 
"You need muckluks." A womans voice said beside me. I turned to see a massive inuit woman smiling. 
"What the hell are mukluks?" I asked and she showed me rows of leather like but waterproof boots. 
"You shouldn't be walking through the snow shoe less, crazy girl." She said and pointed down to my feet. They were bare and my right big toe was bleeding profusely. The woman left to get me my mukluks and I wondered when and how I'd injured my toe. It didn't hurt but the amount of blood coming out of it was sort of scary. 
The guy who had been following me knelt and tended my injured toe. He smiled up at me and he wasn't familiar in the least. 
I asked why he was following me and he said someone had to, and that together we could win the contest. I thought that odd because I knew there could only be ONE winner, not a pair. He insisted that WE could win though. He fixed my foot and the Inuit woman brought me a knee high pair of leather boots. I put them on and they were very comfortable. I didn't know what to tell the guy. I didn't want his company and I didn't want to share the prize at the end of the contest but he seemed determined to come along with me. I pretended to be interested in what was going on around me as I tried to lose him in the crate box city.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Hey O.
 ::content:: 

Couple of odd dreams those were. 
And now you know my weakness, maggots. I hate them. I'm not afraid of them but they are disgusting little things. Especially the zombie making kind that crawl in through the ears.

----------


## Caradon

Endurance race, strange but cool dream. And you read The Long Walk? Awsome. I read that when I was a teenager. I loved that story! Really had an impact on me, I don't think I will ever forget it.

----------


## Burned up

> "What the hell are mukluks?" I asked and she showed me rows of leather like but waterproof boots.



LOL I didn't believe your dream so I googled "mukluks" and indeed they are boots!  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Moonbeam

> Oh, and about the fingerbite thing, I don't actually bite my finger off. (except in a couple of dreams where I did it just to see what it would feel like) My teeth sink through with no or minimal pain.



Oh yea, I forgot about that!  That is a great RC.

I remember The Long Walk; I think that was a Bachman book (when Stephen King was trying to get famous again as Richard Bachman).

Bu didn't know what mukluks are!  ::chuckle::

----------


## mark

> LOL I didn't believe your dream so I googled "mukluks" and indeed they are boots!



lol I was gonna ask that....nice one BU  :smiley:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Fri Feb 8th*

*1- Basement Puppies*

Had a basement full of all different breeds of puppies. Didn't know how I was going to take care of them all.


*2- Fast Food &  Nakedness*

At a fast food joint, naked from the waste down. There was something odd on my shirt and I was obsessed with a book and had to make sure no one stole it while I was placing my order.


*3-  Carnival With Tim Robbins*

At a kiddy carnival with a guy who looked a lot like Tim Robbins. He wanted to take me on a ferris wheel, one like the Sky Wheel in Niagara Falls. I didn't want to go. We roamed around and found a guy who looked like Ludacris. I kept harassing him to do one of his songs and he kept insisting he wasn't who I thought he was. He got some huge blond girl to keep me from following him. 
I sneaked around and found him again and saw him preforming for a small group. Tim joined up with me and we watched the mini concert in secret. The big blond came along again and me and Tim took off, hopped into a red convertable and made a get away.


*4- The Kid & The Snow Cave*

Walked a little kid, a girl I think, to school through the snow. Her school was my old school #7. I didn't want her to go though because I hated that school. We sneaked around the buildings and in the back yard saw a HUGE snow mound. We went to play on it and as we climbed I realized that once we got across we wouldn't have to ever go back. 
Half way across, me holding onto the kid so she wouldn't fall, the snow became a narrow bridge. Under neath of us the snow hill was hollow and I felt it was about to cave in because it couldn't support the weight of the both of us.
We climbed down into the cave and to my surprise it was a factory underneath. One way was a rusty looking slide. The other way was a set of just as rusty stairs. Those were our only two options of getting out of the place. We took the stairs.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sat Feb 9th*
*
1- Blue & Bathroom*

I had to use a bathroom in a strange house. I finally found it and was shocked by the blueness of it. Everything in the room was a shade of blue, even the friggin' toilet paper.
I took my time and people started banging on the door. I opened it a crack and told them I was almost done. THey couldn't wait so I had to cut it short and let them use the bathroom.
I went and laid on a couch and a couple of kids came up and poured a bunch of little blue rocks on me. They reminded me of the candy Nerds.



*2- The Monster*

I was a blond girl, dressed in very short shorts and a tiny belly shirt. I was dressed this way because I was severely pissed off at my parents and to defy them I was out trying to get sexed by anyone who would have me.
A guy came and i asked if he wanted some action. He nodded and together we went behind a strip mall. The POV changed and I became the guy, looking down on the blond girl, utterly disgusted that someone could be so easy. I had sex with her forever and in several different ways and when she got tired of it I held her down and continued on. Eventually I flipped her onto her back and choked her as I finished off.
I got up, people were walking past and no one seemed to notice what I'd done. Feeling invincible and quite monsterish, I went to find another victi. A guy this time.


*
Sun Feb 10th*

*1- Train on Fire*

I was at a train station, bored and waiting for something interesting to take a photo of. An old steam train chugged up and coasted by. The back of it was covered in flames and my sister MJ was on the back, also on fire. SHe was dancing. The fire seemed to have no effect on her. I ran out onto the track and started snapping off photos of this odd scene. (sibling RC didn't even occur again) 



*2- Metallica Photographer*

I was the official photographer for MEtallica and got to go with them to various concert venues and take photos. We went to Dallas Texas and when I saw the city sign I thought of Ophelia Blue's location under her avatar, how it's spelled, DallASS TexASS. It made me laugh.
At some point i was on the outside of the equipment trucks, hanging on for dear life as we descended a steep bumpy hill to get to three glass domes on the edge of a river or something. 
We got there, the concert was in the middle dome and I helped them set up the equipment. The concert started and I fired off thousands of photos, from the stage and from a little walkway between first row and the stage. Best damned job in the world!

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Caradon:*
I read the Long Walk years ago. I think the dream sprouted though from me currently reading the 3rd Dark Tower book. At one point I thought the characters are participating in their own Long Walk. It is a good story and I think one of the first of King's stories I read as a teen too.

*Burned up:*
I wasn't even sure what muckluks were either while I was recalling this dream. I know I'd heard the term before. I wrote out the dream and then had to google that term myself just to see if the dream woman was telling me the truth. I'd have felt like an idiot if they had meant something else. haha

*Moonbean:*
Oh right, The Long Walk was by R. Bachman, short stories if I remember correctly. An interesting fact, did you know that Richard Bachman officially kicked the bucket Feb 9th in the 80's, (I think I read somewhere) 

*
mark:*
I didn't know what they were either. Funny what little facts the dreaming brain can drudge up.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Hiya Vex.  ::content::  Cool dreams. I like the train on fire one especially... what with your sister dancing in it.  ::shock::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, I like the Train on Fire one, too. That's some crazy imagery to imagine, right there. Haha.  ::cooler::

----------


## Burned up

> *Burned up:*
> I wasn't even sure what muckluks were either while I was recalling this dream. I know I'd heard the term before. I wrote out the dream and then had to google that term myself just to see if the dream woman was telling me the truth. I'd have felt like an idiot if they had meant something else. haha



Sounds like in your dream you just used in(t)uit-ion.

(I'll get my coat...)

----------


## NeAvO

Lol @The Monster  ::lmao:: 

You were disgusted at yourself for being easy  :tongue2:  Did I inspire that dream?  ::D:

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Mon Feb 11th*

>early to bed & late to rise

*1- Desk & Bad Karma Discussion*

Walked through an apartment complex with others dicussing bad karma. Got to an apartment that looked suspiciously like Jerry Sienfeld's from his show. 
George and Jerry came into the room and started arguing pointlessly about a large wooden desk. The talk turned back to karma and we all tried to figure out what George had done to be smothered with bad luck all the time.


*2- School Wandering*

Got off of a school bus, went to a school that looked like Niagara Falls High. In the doors I could see my reflection, i had shoulder length dark hair that was streaked with purple (which I really liked and think I might try this summer). I was wearing a long skirt, which I thought odd but let the feeling pass.
Got into the school and wandered trying to find my class. A guy joined me and we strolled up the stairs together while talking about books. We parted ways when I saw my cousin TH and some other female with skipping ropes in the smoking area. I went out and they asked me to skip double dutch with them. I didn't know if I could and was about to try when I realized they positioned themselves so that I'd have to skip in a puddle of water. I passed and went back into the school. I was late for art class.



*3- The Abducters & Me Graffiti*

I was abducted, somehow, by a man and a woman who were trying to force me into being their live in nanny. I tried to escape and they took my shirt so that I was naked from the waste up. Apparently I hadn't been wearing a bra either, which i found more disturbing than being stripped. 
The guy seemed to be more sensible than the woman and when we were alone I talked him into giving me a towel. I draped it over me like a shawl and tried to talk some sense into him. He left to tend one of the kids and then I sneaked out of the apartment. I got outside and down a fire escape and rounded a corner. On a brick wall was a very large spraypainted image that looked like me. I got closer and saw that it had my full name and other personal information written beside it. I grabbed a brick and used it to scrape my face from the wall. I realized it would take forever to do that so instead I scraped my information from the wall and fled. 


*
4- Jealous Harley*

A cartoon dream. (yay)
Watched an episode of Batman TAS. Harley and Ivy were trying to get arrested for crimes they didn't commit. I can't remember why they were doing this.
I became part of the show at some point. There was a round store that the girls robbed to get Batman's attention. I think I was a cop because I drove to the scene and shortly thereafter the Batmobile showed up. I went into the store and apprehended Ivy, who was holding a small bouquet of flowers. She dropped the flowers and came willingly. 
Batman went after Harley, who now wasn't so eager to go to jail. She had one of those bouquets of flowers too and dropped it at some point during the chase. 
Batman gave up. He told me to leave as well. He picked up the flowers and gave them to me and we walked out of the store. Harley appeared out of nowhere and tried to kick my ass. I'd stolen her flowers that she had worked hard to get from the Joker, (whatever the hell that meant). She started pouting and accused me of always getting what I want without having to do a thing. She jumped in a sleek version of the Joker mobile and sped off. We gave chase. Harley plumetted over the edge of a cliff and into the water. I threw her flowers down after her but then heard the Joker laughing somewhere nearby. I searched for but never found the heartless bastard.

----------


## Caradon

Strange, being abducted and being forced to be a nanny. Must have been scary though. When ever I have dreams of being locked up or captured in any way, they are pretty scary.

And cool batman dream. I've had a few batman dreams before, but it's been a long time. That kind of stuff is great!

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Caradon:*
Yeah, it was scary. The people were obviously crazy but I went into some strange emotionless calculating mode after a while so I could keep a straight head on my shoulders and find a way out. The guy kind of reminded me of Charles Manson too. *shudders*

*
Tues Feb 10th*

> usual sleep
*
1- Hill Top Zoo*

Found a very small zoo at the top of a hill as I was wandering through fields looking for something to take photos of.
The animals weren't in cages, only fenced in with that wire type of horse fencing. I sneaked a few photos of the smaller animals and at the top of the hill I noticed the larger ones.
I had to hide when some people came and fed the animals there. When they were done I crept into the field with the animals and very quietly took photos of the animals that were lively. As I got closer I noticed that a bunch of them were penned up in the corner under a tarp. They had IVs hooked up to them and looked rabid. There were two large cats, some bears and other big beasts.
A polar bear suddenly sat up and looked right at me. I went cold with fear and couldn't move for a few moments as our eyes locked. When it's nose lifted to sniff at the air I broke free of the fear, snapped off a couple of quick photos and ran, crawled under the fence and high tailed it out of there. I knew the bear would have eaten me if i hadn't run. I went home and checked out my photos but none turned out. They were all blurry.



*2- TH's Place/Slash*

(dream is fragmented)
I was at TH's place, outside. There were others gathered around J's car listening to music. It sounded like Metallica but I don't think it was.
I was pacing the driveway, avoiding puddles as I did. My mind kept turning over the fact that J had been my friend before he'd been TH's boyfriend and I wanted him back.
Back at the car I talked with him and at some point he turned into Slash from GnR. He said he had to go and do some concert thing and I told him I was going with. He agreed adn left to pack but I don't remember him coming back. I was sitting in the passenger seat of his car waiting.


*
3- Wild Things and the Castle*

I was riding with my mother and her husband. I was in the back seat aching for something interesting to take photos of. 
We passed a field full of hippos grazing. I took photos of them using the zoom lens and when I checked the lcd screen to see how the photos turned out I was shocked to see the hippos had become plated half dinosaur looking things, and all I'd gotten photos of where their butts.
We came to Cockshutt road and turned. I happened to see a gorgeous couger climb down from out of a pine tree and trot across the road. I tried to take a photo but my camera was back in the camera back and by the time I got it out the cat was gone.
Further down the road I saw a fox and a few dogs playing in the snow near the edge of the road. This I didn't take photos of because it was entertaining watching the animals play. 
We got into the city and to a castle that we were to visit. I followed my mother and her husband through. The place was very pink and had all shapes and sizes and colours of glass vases and chandeliers. One of the light fixtures was a massive crystal bird of prey that was illuminated from the top. Sparks of light danced all along the bird as we passed under it.
In the dining room there were little tables set up for lunch. They only had two chairs per table. I sat along the wall by myself on an overstuffed pink chair and waited for my mother and her husband to be finished eating.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Wed Feb 13th*

> overslept

*1- Joker Fragment*

Only a brief flash of The Joker (Batman TAS later version) crawling through the snow toward me.

*
2- Wrong Tickets*

Me and someone were at a bus or train station waiting for our ride. As our time of departure grew closer I decided to check our tickets which were in my camera bag.
They were wrong. According to our tickets we were headed in the exact opposite direction (but to where we were going I can't remember) I rushed to the counter and tried to get the tickets refunded so I could purchase the right ones.



* Thur Feb 14th*

> overslept

* 1- Unknown Party*

My neighbor, and elderly lady, was at my place asking when I was going to move out. She said she was tired of all my rowdy relatives causing scenes and scaring her grand children, and shared several such instances of fearing for her grandchildren's safety.
As I listened, I considered moving. I'd thought about moving anyway but this added info nudged me closer to it. There are a lot of children in the area and it does bother me that my drunken and high relatives will come over all loud and obnoxious, even calling the kids down that they pass on the street. I thought perhaps she was right. I didn't like the thought of the kids being in potential danger.
The lady then told me about a party that happened in my absence. My room mate apparently had thrown a party that  consisted of mostly slutty girls and a couple of his friends. This was news to me and pissed me off like you wouldn't believe, knowing there had been drunken whores all over my house and property doing lord only knows what. 
Not even considering hearing my room mate's side of the story I started going through his things and throwing them outside. 


* 2- The Morose Priest*

I was in a second floor apartment. It was dark and I went out onto the balcony. A huge cathedral was across the street and from out of it came a priest. I watched him walk down the path to the street. He turned left and as I caught a half glimpse of his face I realized I knew him from somewhere. I felt a sudden urge to speak with him.
From the balcony I yelled. He stopped and looked up for a moment and kept walking. He looked terribly depressed. I left the apartment and ran down, what seemed like, hundreds of stairs. When I got outside to the street the guy was but a shadow in the distance.
I ran, caught up, and when I was directly behind I put my hand on his shoulder and said, "I remember you."
He turned and looked back, grinned forcefully and only said, "Yes."
We walked together and ended up in a field where together we sat and looked at the stars. We said nothing but I had the overpowering feeling that I'd known him from ages past. There was an overwhelming feel of admiration and hatred for him.


3- Return to Cathedral (unintentional dream re entry)

I thought about that last dream as I drifted back to sleep and returned to that scene.

I was in the upper apartment again, a very strong sense of deja vu and I didn't realize I was dreaming.
Instead of waiting for the priest to come out I ran down the stairs and into the churchyard where I met him halfway down the path from the church to the street. 
This time he was the one who said, "I know you."
This didn't feel right and I told him that I think I was the one who was supposed to say that. We then got into some deep discussion about the way time played out.
I watched his lips as he talked. His mouth formed words very precisely as he spoke. I then became very aware of how I spoke, wondered if my speech was as precise as his. I figured it wasn't and was tempted to try copy his way of speaking just to feel how differently I formed the words.
We walked again, to that same place where the stars were shining above us. We sat and I just listened to him talk. Out of the blue I brought up a situation that had happened that night. (a situation that happened in waking life - yet still didn't realize I was dreaming) I took part in a an old ceremony that is held after someone died. One of the people there was a very recent christian and he eventually turned his back on the people who where going through the ceremony. He then left, disgusted by the entire ceremony. The guy's mother started crying and I thought it was really fucking rude for him to do that. Why even bother being there. It's like he went just to spit on that particular ceremony.
I asked this religious man, "Why are people of your basic religion so aggressive and rude towards the ways of others?"
The guy didn't answer.

----------


## Daeva

That unknown party one, geez. I could see why you'd be pissed off. That'd have pissed me off too if I found out someone had been around my stuff and I hadn't known. 

That Joker one sounds like it was interesting, shame it's only a fragment  :Sad:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Daeva:
That pissed off feeling became overtaken by a severe disgust after a while. 
I tried to recall more of the Joker dream but couldn't. It drove me crazy all day.. always there on the verge of complete recollection. 
 :Sad: 

*
Fri Feb 15th*

>usual
*
1- The Magic Show*

In the community hall was a free magic show. We all gathered and the first thing that was asked was for a volunteer from the audience.  A guy with short curly hair got up on stage. one of the magicians hypnotised him.
The guy, who had been standing near the edge of the stage, tipped backward and fell flat on his back to the floor below. Everyone else was shocked but I burst out laughing. I got a few disgusted stares and so I tried to quell the laughter.
The guy was helped up and he walked though the hall and he kept grabbing the ends of women's skirts and looking up them. He came near to me and my cousin and she swung her legs out for him to look up her skirt. When he grabbed it she spread her legs open and wrapped around him and told the guy to meet her somewhere after the show.
The rest of the show continued, cheap little magic tricks. Intermission came, we left for a while and then re entered the hall. It had been changed, food and drink were set up and the chairs had been moved. I scooped up some food and found a place near the front of the stage. I had a feeling some more people would fall from the stage and I wanted to be as near as possible to the action.


* 2- The Construction Site*

At my cousin TH's but I stayed outside. In the field next to her house was a massive construction site. People began gathering at the site to put a halt to the construction.
I went, just to be nosy, and ended up as one of the main 'instigators' for the protesters because one of the construction workers said something that pissed me off.
The OPP came and surrounded the place. Many poeple fled. I just ran to a shack and hid there to wait until evening and then I was going to swipe one of the big machines, one that looked like a combo crane/giant backhoe, and use it to ram into the other machines.
Things quieted outside so I sneaked out of hiding. Workers were still there and I got spotted. I heard something that sounded like a very low flying air plane. I hid under one of the machines, then climbed onto it's tire and hid. Dogs were also coming. 
Whoever was driving that machine started it up and drove away with me hiding in the tire. It ran over the OPP vehicles as it left. I had to hang on for dear life or fall and get run over.


*3- Escaping Mistah J*

Was in a huge office building that got taken hostage. As I tried to find a way out I got mixed into a mob of people being herded down a hallway. 
We were taken to an auditorium where instructions were given out as to how we were to conduct our behavior.
I sneaked out. Got down a dark hallway and heard something in an office. I peeked in and saw the Joker (jack Nicholson version) with two other guys discussing something. They looked over at the same time and saw me. 
I took off, was chased and caught by the J himself. Somehow I ended up on top of him, pinning him down and he made a comment about liking it when the girl takes control. 
This disgusted me and I tried to crawl off but he held me there. A couple of blonds came down the hall and stopped. I mentioned to Joker about blonds being more fun and he agreed, shoved me aside and went after the blond girls. 
It took a while but I found my way out of the building.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sunday Feb 17th*

*sleep dep sucks

*1- Strolling and Snakes*

Walked a little kid home from Brant Ave. We came to a park. I got a strong feeling of deja vu and as we strolled I wondered if I'd really been in that place before or it I might have dreamed it.
Got around the corner and were almost to Queen St. A few houses before the corner I saw a headless red snake laying beside a fence. I'd never seen a red snake before. The gardener in the yard told me he'd caught it and cut it's head off because it was a  poisonous red garter snake. I took a photo.
We walked around the corner and saw another snake, a massive python sunning itself. The kid I'd been walking home turned into my sis MJ. I tried to get her to run but she wouldn't. So I took off, ran to a place, got an ax and ran back to kill the snake. When I got there my sister was gone. The snake was moving across the street. 
I ran up, hacked off it's head and then hacked open the snake's body. My sister was inside but she had become a snake. I reached into the snake's guts and pulled my snakesister out and laid her on the street. She was dead.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Mon Feb 18th*

*sleep dep still sucks!

*1- Flea Infestation*

This dream was basically about fleas taking over the world. There was no stopping them. They were literally draining people dry of blood.
I tried my damnedest to not catch any. I got into the shower and looked down to see my pubic area was covered in a mess of quivery fleas. I brushed them off and tried picking them off but it didn't help. 
In desperation I sprayed the area down with some shaving cream and shaved them off of me. 


*
2- Bird Photo Trip*

Drove around with others taking photos of birds at a national park. I got some good photos of a hawk and a bald eagle. The light was gorgeous too, side lit and goldish.
I walked along with someone. We found a little bird nest in the low branches of an old pine tree. I pulled the nest free of the brances and peered in. There was a naked baby robin inside of it. I knew there had been two babies and I wondered what happened to the other. 
The ugly little baby bird sat up, it's neck stretched out as it's head swayed up. It's beak opened wide and it started a warbling chirp, waiting to be fed. The person with me suggested i put the nest back but I took photos of the baby bird first. I then realized the nest was too small to be a robin's. I tried to figure out what kind of bird nest i was holding in my hand.

*
3- Seduction by the Bathroom Light*

Tried to use the bathrooms at some public place. There were several stalls but most were locked though no one was in them. 
A woman with too much make up on, came out of one of the stalls and fixed her face and hair. A moment later a guy came into the ladies bathroom. The make up woman started flirting with the guy, who resisted at first and then began to flirt back. I don't think they even noticed me as I watched, half repulsed and half amused by the show.
The woman eventually dragged the man into the bathroom stall and I dont' know what they were doing in there but it was damned loud and painful sounding.
Other people came into the bathroom as well and we all just stood there with WTF looks on our faces.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tue Feb 19th*

* If insomnia had an ass... I'd have kicked it this morning 
*
1- Zombie Plague*

Some strange plague spread across the world. It turned people into mindless slimy zombie type creatures. 
Me and a couple of others holed up in a place and decided to hide out there until the plague passed. One of the people were muttering biblical scriptures the entire time and it drove me crazy. I eventually got so fed up with him that I whacked him in the head with 2 X 4 and knocked him out.
The other person and I sat in silence mostly. I don't know how much time passed but we became very hungry. We dug around the place but could only find raw hamburger and eggs. We mixed these together and ate it and then sat in silence again as the sounds of people banging on the walls grew more frequent and frenzied.



*2- Birthday Shopping & Rain*

I had to shop for my cousin LG's birthday party. I didn't want to buy him anything over 5 dollars since he'd never gotten me anything in my entire life.
I found a brown shirt in a bargain bin for 5 bux. I bought it and left the mall, walking.
I walked for a long time and came to a field that offered a short cut to wherever the hell it was I was going. I crossed and halfway through the field it started to rain, big drops that could be heard slapping into the dirt around me. I stuffed the shirt into my coat so it wouldn't get wet.
Eventuallly the rain worsened and I had to use the birthday shirt like an umbrella. I held it over my head as i ran through the rain. When I finally got to the party I tossed the wet shirt to my cousin and sung Happy Birthday to You before heading for the food.



*3- Were Wolfies and Jet planes*

Me and some kids were running through woods. I think I was a kid as well. The others were pretending to be were wolfies (their term) 
We played for a while but then noticed some of us were disappearing. Turned out there were real were wolves in the area and they were picking us off one by one.
It was down to me and about three others. We found a road and, as quietly and as quickly as possible we crept down it. We got ambushed, two of the kids got dragged into the forest. Me and the remaining kid ran as if our asses were on fire. We came to an airport. There was no room for us on the plane so we climbed atop it and held on as the plane turned and started up the runway. 
Just before it lifted off the plane slowed and turned, taking us back to the airport. Afraid of going back to be eaten by were wolves I slid from the plane's top and found another plane to crawl onto. I don't recall taking off but I soon I was high up in the sky looking down at the world and relieved to finally be free.



*4- Doors, Doors, Doors - DILD*

Roamed an ancient maze with others. We didn't follow one another but roamed aimlessly, occasionally bumping in to one another. We were trying to find a door.
We roamed for a while, searching for the door. I wondered if we were looking int the wrong places. So far we'd been looking at and testing the stones in the walls for a secret door. So far we found nothing. 
Instead of watching the walls I watched the ceiling and floor as I walked. Sure enough I found a door up on the ceiling. I called the others to me and we wondered how to reach the door.

I realized I was dreaming due to the door being where it was.

While people wondered how to get up to the door, I decided to try out my lucid abilities. I told the others to stand back so I could work my magic. They obeyed and with a wave of my hand the door peeled from the ceiling and floated to the floor like a drifting feather. When the door hit the floor I walked over to it, bent down and opened it.

I went through last. I came out into a hallway that stretched on forever. It was lined with all sorts of doors. I looked up and there was another hallway up in the ceiling that went on for an eternity as well. It too was lined with doors. I looked back to the door we'd come through and it was gone. 

People ran ahead of me and started trying the doors. Some were locked. Those that weren't locked were opened easily and people dashed in recklessly. I moved slowly, wondering what all these doors represented. The all were different shapes and sizes but were spaced evenly apart. I also wondered how far the hall stretched on for, wondered what was at the other end. I deduced that the doors were there to distract away from the real prize... whatever was waiting at the eternal length of that hall. 

I walked for a while and then remembered the other hall that lead up into the ceiling. I pondered it and realized it must be a place that leads to elevated areas of the dream. I decided I should try take the vertical path instead of the horizontal but when I went back to where the ceiling hall the vertical option was gone. 

I tried to will the hallway back but couldn't do it.

I woke up frustrated.

----------


## The Cusp

> *1- Flea Infestation*
> 
> This dream was basically about fleas taking over the world. There was no stopping them. They were literally draining people dry of blood.
> I tried my damnedest to not catch any. I got into the shower and looked down to see my pubic area was covered in a mess of quivery fleas. I brushed them off and tried picking them off but it didn't help. 
> In desperation I sprayed the area down with some shaving cream and shaved them off of me.



I can't believe nobody else has commented on this one yet!  I don't know what else to say other than HAHAHAHHAAH!!!  And I feel itchy now...

----------


## Vex Kitten

HEY! It wasn't funny while it was happening. 
 ::cry:: 

But in retrospect it was quite silly. How a bikini of living fleas didn't clue me in that I was dreaming... I'll never know.
 ::chuckle:: 

*
Wed Feb 20th*

>scattered sleep due to distraction (id kill for a good night's sleep)

*1- The Evil Aerobics Instructor*

A snobby type aerobics instructor was plotting with others. 
She went up to the counter and spoke to the person behind, and tapped her glass of water down twice on the counter. That signaled to the other girls that the receptionist was distracted.
The girl talked the recept. to leave. The snob then turned to a well that had  mysteriously appeared. She reached down, picked up the rope that was hanging over the edge. 
The scene switched to being underwater in the well. A very decomposed skeleton was hanging head first down into the water. It was suddenly yanked upward. The snob had pulled the skeleton up and sat it in a bucket. She said something to the skeleton and it suddenly burst out laughing like a  hyena. She didn't think it odd at all.

----------


## Vex Kitten

**notes*

February:

Recorded Dreams: 54

DILDs: 3

WILDs: 2


Feb was horrible for dream recall as I was awakened many times a night by snoring and other things

Lots of stress and illness

Sleep Dep is a killer.

Only recalled fleeting bits of dreams which are recorded in my home journal. Didn't have the drive to put them here since they were only a few words each.

Changes to sleep schedule.

Started a bedtime ritual that seems to help a lot


*

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Mon March 3rd

*>usual (with half hour added to sleep)

*1- Bingo Party*

At a community hall where everyone, including me, was playing bingo. A couple of times I wondered what I was doing there, me hating bingo.
Sat with a group of my cousins. In between number callings DG busied herself with scratch tickets. She gave me a few and I scratched off three 4999.00 dollars for the prize. My cousin wanted the ticket back and I wouldn't give it to her. She ended up winning 100,000.000 dollars on one of her tickets.


*2- Baby Sitting Basement*

Was in a messy basement where many kids were playing. Apparently  I was the babysitter. There was a very small baby, smaller than a newborn, that I took special care of. It could crawl and roll and I had to watch that the other kids wouldn't step on it.



*3- The Gathering*

A bunch of my older family members and some former friends were gathered in a dark cabin. Everyone sat around the edge of the room on couches. I was in the middle of the room and everyone took turns talking about me. It was kind of embarrassing but I ended up not caring. I can't force people to think differently of me.
An old friend of mine got up to speak. She looked to be in her 60's and she was using a cane. I wondered why she looked so old, she was only a couple of years older than me. This disturbed me.



*4- MDW's Dance*

My sister, MD, had a dance held in her honor. She goaded me into going. I went and people kept shoving alcohol at me, saying stuff like I was disgracing my sister by not drinking at her dance. I kept refusing and eventually went into a bathroom to escape the drunken clingers.
My sister came in. Her daughter was with her, she said one of her friends was going to watch the girl so she could go to an after party. They all left and I stood in the hall looking at the few people who were passed out around the place. Over in the far corner was John Candy. 'He's dead,' I thought while staring at him.
Got ushered outside and tried to convince everyone that John Candy was dead. No one believed me.



*5- DV Convention
*
Was in a place where massive numbers of DV members were gathered. I wandered, looking for anyone familiar but found I recognised no one.
As I decided to leave I caught a glimpse of NeAvO. I tried to get to him but he was constantly moving. He was trying to avoid me but I followed anyway. Finally caught up to him in a small room. He was seriously making out with a girl from a different message board. I was shocked, marched over, called him a whore and a snob, backhanded the girl (who is a backstabber and I hate) and told her to stay away from BK.


*6- The Family Store*

Helped to organize D's family's corner store. CS was working.
Outside various other family members were milling about. A group of people came in and got pushy. The took it outside in a field where these people started pushing and smacking around SS and TH. 
TH was dragged into the store by the neck and put up onto the roof. A woman came in and was going to grab me by the neck but she shook her head and continued on. CS just stood there wondering what to do. I felt obligated to try get things under control but it wasn't my store.

----------


## Daeva

> *3- The Gathering*
> 
> A bunch of my older family members and some former friends were gathered in a dark cabin. Everyone sat around the edge of the room on couches. I was in the middle of the room and everyone took turns talking about me. It was kind of embarrassing but I ended up not caring. I can't force people to think differently of me.
> An old friend of mine got up to speak. She looked to be in her 60's and she was using a cane. I wondered why she looked so old, she was only a couple of years older than me. This disturbed me.
> 
> 
> 
> *4- MDW's Dance*
> 
> ...



That 3rd one was creepy, made me a little self-conscious just reading it. I liked the 4th one, great to see you are turning away drinks even in your dreams, and HA! I knew NeAvO was a snob  :wink2: 

Hopefully whoever that was stays away from BK like you told her too

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Daeva:*
Nothing like being humiliated in the middle of a room full of people pointing out your bad traits. And about the drinking, I still get people asking me to go out with them. I still turn them away. It is nice to see that trait sticking with me even in dreams. About NeAvO... I knew he'd turn out to be one of those snobby type gals.


*Tues March 4th*

>usual

Couldn't recall dreams but remeber a fragment of one where i was looking at a sculpture that was a fleshy looking tunnel, an extracted esophogus I think. It's insides were lined , all the way down it's length, with tightly packed molars.

----------


## NeAvO

Haha nice dream Vex! I'm a snob for making out with a girl?  :tongue2:  Does this mean I'm a lesbian? >.>

Coincidentally I had a dream where I was making out with someone last night but I was the girl  :Oops:  Possible dream share? :O

----------


## Vex Kitten

::lol:: 
NeAvO, NeAvO, NeAvO. 
I thought you already came to grips with the fact that you're a lesbian. And a lesbian with a thing for older women, judging by your quote in my sig.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> *3- Escaping Mistah J*
> 
>  ...I took off, was chased and caught by the J himself. Somehow I ended up on top of him, pinning him down and he made a comment about liking it when the girl takes control. 
> This disgusted me and I tried to crawl off but he held me there. A couple of blonds came down the hall and stopped. I mentioned to Joker about blonds being more fun and he agreed, shoved me aside and went after the blond girls.



Hahaha. We men are so easily distracted.  ::lmao:: 





> *1- Flea Infestation*
> 
> This dream was basically about fleas taking over the world. There was no stopping them. They were literally draining people dry of blood.
> I tried my damnedest to not catch any. I got into the shower and looked down to see my pubic area was covered in a mess of quivery fleas. I brushed them off and tried picking them off but it didn't help. 
> In desperation I sprayed the area down with some shaving cream and shaved them off of me.



 ::shock:: 

....Bwahahahaha!  ::rolllaugh:: 





> * 3- Seduction by the Bathroom Light*
> 
> The woman eventually dragged the man into the bathroom stall and I dont' know what they were doing in there but it was damned loud and painful sounding.
> Other people came into the bathroom as well and we all just stood there with WTF looks on our faces.



Lol. I could just imagine your expressions. Haha. Priceless. 
But...knowing your mind, the woman was probably a serial-killing seductress, and you were witnessing the din of bloody murder. Heh.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Hey O.*
Glad you found those amusing. The flea one was scary as it was happening though. Can't help but snicker about it now.

* Wed March 5th*

>usual
*
 1- Tree Eggs*

At my grandmothers. It was winter. Me and someone else were crossing the field to the store and noticed a very tall tree growing in the middle of the field. I thought it was a walnut tree. Upon closer inspection it was an egg tree. Little bluish green egg shells dangled from the the branches.
Atop the tree was a very large egg that was cracked open. For some reason I thought a giant squirrel had hatched from it. I remembered that squirrels don't lay eggs but some part of me was sure it was a giant monster squirrel egg.

*
 2- Chili Peppers Show* 
Was at an air base where bleachers were being set up. Found out a RHCP concert was about to happen. I snagged up a front row seat and soon after the bleachers filled to capacity.
The show started, the stage was so far away we could barely make out the singer. I whipped out my zoom lens and focussed on the singer only to see it was a female lip syncing to the music.
I announced this to the crowd and they dispersed. A giant v shaped television was then erected on a hill where a concert was broadcast live. I watched but only because there was nothing else to do.

*
3- To the Dentist!*

Was at school watching a poetic type film that made no sense to me. I left, went to the bathroom and as I was washing my hands one of my front teeth clinked down into the sink. I picked it up and inspected it. There was no root. Instead it looked like a screw. I tried to twist the tooth back in but couldn't.
Back to class, sat through the movie and didn't speak. When I left I ran into my mother and I showed her my tooth. She told me I didn't have to worry, that I had another set of teeth behind my adult teeth. I didn't believe her and demanded she take me to the dentist. 
She got into something that looked like a bicycle built for 4 that had wings and a propeller. I refused to get onto the rickety looking thing and they left me there. I held onto my tooth and went back into school to find the school nurse, trying to avoid any conversations.


*4- Atop the World*

I was in Rome, like back in the gladiatorial days, but everything seemed new and alive.
I was in the bowels of the Coliseum reading etchings on the stone for someone. I got bored doing this and as the others busied themselves with whatever, I sneaked away. 
I walked up seemingly endless flights of stairs until I was at the highest level of the Coliseum. From there I climbed up some stones and stood right at the very top of the structure. I looked down over the city and it was like I was standing on top of the world. My fear of heights began to kick in and I sat down but I refused to climb back down. I watched the sunrise over the earth and took photos.
Once the sun was up I climbed back down and took more photos of light and shadows playing throughout the building. Between two tilting columns was a view of a tall slightly tapering building in the distance. Upon it were carved huge symbols that I couldn't read so I took a bunch of photos of it.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I waved my hand again and the other door opened. The only person left inside as the tall blond woman. She looked around the room as if she didn't know what had happened. I had to get rid of her and decided to see if I could pinch her head off by putting my hand up before me and motioning as if I were squeezing her head. It would stop her in her tracks but her head wouldn't pop.
> .



I decided to pirate this idea last night.  I was laying the smack down on a guy who hit on my girlfriend.  

I levitated him in the air and made hands shrink back into his wrists so he had only stumps (should have kept those hands off my lady!)  I then threw him across the bar, in a shower of broken bottles.  When he got up, I closed one eye and held my pinched fingers up so I had his head between them.  I then smashed my fingers together, and his head flattened into 2D.  Like his head was now paper.  He stumbled around with his paper head wagging back and forth limply.  Then I blew him apart to atoms.

I remember it so vividly.  He was standing in front of the juke box, and when I closed one eye, I could zoom my vision into super sharp focus.  It took me two tries to smash that bastard. 

Here's the full dream, but I left this part out because it was a Looooong ass dream.

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=54221

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Robot Butler:*
That pinch thing worked for you? Awesome!
That guy sounds like he deserved a flattened head.
I still want to try it. I'm mostly interested in seeing if the results of the squeeze will turn out as I expect. 

*
Thurs Mar 6th*

>usual

*1- Tri UFO returns*

Riding down a side road. It was night. I was in the back seat looking up through a sun roof, and saw a triangular shaped formation of three star like lights. They zoomed across the sky, spun and split up. Each light went in a different direction. I became afraid, wondering if the lights had come back for me. I forced the image of them out of my mind.
We came to an intersection. Down the way on the cross road, hovering light less and in the dark just above the trees, was one of the UFOs. It's shape was kind of like a Pringle, barely seen in the dark. I immediately looked away, pretended I hadn't seen it. Up ahead a light grew brighter far up the road. It was the second UFO. I looked out the other window, telling myself that I'd seen nothing. I felt that if I forced the knowledge of them out of my mind they wouldn't bother us. But I knew I was being an idiot. I knew they'd come back for me and there was nothing I could do to escape them.
We drove along, no one else in the car thinking the bright light ahead of us was odd. I knew that when the third light came we'd be taken.

*
2-  Drive In Hold Up*

Was at a drive in, the movie was playing while it was still daylight. I don't remember the movie but it wasn't very interesting. Slinging my camera bag over my shoulder I left. I found a pond not far away and as the sun set it's  brilliant warm lights mirrored off of the pond. I snapped various pictures from different positions until daylight had slipped entirely from the sky.
Back to the movie. I was hungry so went to the concession stand to get some popcorn. While I waited the place was held up by a bunch of bumbling teens. Two held their guns on us while one argued with the cashier to hand over the money. I didn't care much. All I wanted was my damned popcorn and I wished they'd break down, wuss out and leave already. Fear was apparent in their eyes.


*3- Wrongly Accused Killer*

This dream was like watching a television show. Some tall, scrawny, scraggly teen killed two people (seperately). When the deeds were done he retreated home. Time passed and he thought he'd gotten away with the murders. 
Cops came to his door one morning. He wondered if he should confess to the two murders and get it over with but before he could work up the nerve one of the detectives told him he was under arrest for the murder of a female he didn't even know. He was arrested for murdering someone he hadn't.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Fri Mar 7th*

> usual

*1- Dog Swiping* 

MJ and I walked through Victoria Park. It was dark and snowy and we hurried to get home (where ever home was). As we made our way through the snow a little shaggy multi coloured dog bounded up to us. It followed us for a while, clots of snow clinging to its fur. My sister picked up the dog and shoved it into her jacket so that only it's head was sticking out. She stole the dog and was going to call around to see if anyone wanted to buy it when we got home.


*2- NF Yard & Bratty Kid*

I swept the back yard of the place I'd lived at in Niagara Falls. It seeemed to be an endless task because leaves kept falling from trees and twigs would get tangled in the long grass. Some guy came through the ally and past me. He samg quite happily. He stopped for a moment and told me that the cleaning was almost done, and to not give up just yet. He then went on his way, still singing.
So I kept sweeping. Kids trotted down the alley. On big round girl was picking on the smaller ones. The smaller ones ran into the yard, messing up my meticulously built pile of twigs and leaves. I was about to yell at them but the big girl stampeded through the yard intending to beat the hell out of the little ones. I stuck my broom handle out as she thundered by and she tripped. She fell into the stones and started crying.
The smaller kids came back and laughed at her. The crying girl got up, now only as big as the other kids and she yelled at all of us that she was going to tell her daddy, that he'd come back and kill us all. I laughed and told her to hurry up then, I'm not waiting around all damned day just to get killed. She took off up the alley crying.
The other kids dispersed and I went back to re sweeping up the pile of stuff that was now scattered.

*
3- Putting City Bus
*
Was in a vehicle behind a city bus that barely moved. Every little while a puff of blue exhaust would backfire out of the old bus. We tried to pass it but the bus would veer over a bit into the other lane cutting us off.
We followed this bus for a long time. After a while I realized that we were going the wrong way up a one way street. Frustrated and wondering how the hell we ended up in this situation I rolled down my window and started yelling quite rabidly at the bus. The last thing I yelled was, JUST DISAPPEAR YOU FUCKING PIECE OF SCRAP!! and the bus disappeared.
A couple of seconds later, not even enough time to enjoy our sudden liberation, we disappeared to and reappeared behind the bus again. This time we were at the bus terminal and had to wait for the bus to load and leave before we could go anywhere. Furious, I got out of the vehicle and stormed to the bus and boarded it, intending to give the driver a piece of my mind but no one was there. The bus was empty and looked like it should be condemned. I sat in the front seat and wondered how this had all happened. 


*4- Skipping Class & School Caught*

In high school and didn't feel like attending any classes. I went to the library and settled down with a large book to read. It was The Dark Tower 4 - The Gunslinger. I looked at the title of this book and knew it was wrong, I'd just read the Dark Tower 4 and it wasn't called the Gunslinger. I couldn't remember it's right title so I gave up trying to figure it out and started reading. 
I don't remember reading the story but I flipped through the books pages knowing what each page was about. When I was done I left the book on the table. It's title still bothered me but I couldn't remember why. As I walked down the hall pondering the title, I realized I was alone. 
The school was dark and empty. I ran to the front of the building and sat on one of the benches. I was locked in. I eventually used a payphone to call my mother to come pick me up. She said she couldn't right away so I was left wandering the school grounds alone. It was really creepy but an interesting creepy. I rummaged through class rooms, dug through stuff in the school's office, went up to the music classes and played around on the instruments, making horrible music. I enjoyed being alone there and hoped my mother would never come get me.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sat Mar 8th*

>usual

*1- House Party & Light sabers*

At a party in a 5 story house. I was on the top level mingling. 
People showed off their collectables. I went to some closet, rummaged around and found my Force FX Light sabers. I pulled out the Red saber and then the blue one. Showed them off and let people handle them.
When I got them back they had become real. The blue saber's hilt was made of transparent metal and it's innards were clearly visible. There was no crystal at the heart of the weapon. Instead there were two balls of silver metal about an inch apart and in between these, little fingers of blue electricity constantly danced. I inspected the saber more closely trying to figure out how it worked.
It became windy and the entire house swayed back and forth. Everyone vacated. I got outside but realized I'd left my light sabers inside. I rushed back in to find them. They were gone. Back outside I ranted and raved about someone being a thief. I found a backpack and opened it. Inside where the  hilts of my light sabers. I took them out and to my disappointment they had become nothing but the cheap plastic kids toys. I took them anyway and made sure to not l lose them again as we stood around waiting for the wind to blow the house over.


*2- The Gathering*

I was in a massive hall, thousands of people milled about before taking a seat. I took a seat at the rear of the place as the seats were elevated above everyone else. I remember there were many people of importance gathered. I think they were to discuss something that could result in something dangerous for the entire planet. I didn't know this for sure. It was only a feeling.
As I waited for all these important people to settle I wondered what i was doing there. I didn't have anything to contribute. My sister came up from behind me and she shoved a styrafoam dish at me. She told me I had to finish it off and then she left again. I looked into the bowl,. It was a melted ice cream sundae. It was all mixed and slimy looking. I held onto the sundae and the inner debate of whether to eat it or not became more important than whatever worldly issue everyone had gathered to discuss.


*3- Running Away*

I packed up a bag's worth of clothing and other stuff and set out from my house. I was leaving, hoping to never return. 
As I passed by familiar houses people, if they were outside, would wave at me. I waved back but without enthusiasm.
The street turned into a dusty side road. Cars drove by and people would wave still. One of the vehicles stopped  and offered me a ride. I declined. I needed to walk.
The guy driving told me that if I was walking I'd only be able to take the left roads. The right roads were all closed off. I mentioned that taking all left roads would probably bring me back to where I started. The guy laughed as if I'd told him some hilarious joke, then left.
I walked on, determined to not take any left roads. I'd keep going straight or if it came right down to it I was going to turn right anyway and make my own path through whatever field or or forest lay in my way.

*edit to add following*

Snowed in and wanting nothing more than to have a lucid dream I napped around 3-ish pm

*Quick Flight - WILD*

Felt myself switch over to dream mode and willed myself to lift from the bed.

I lifted and levitated. I could hear the television in the living room still and knew that I had to hurry. My dream would be short.

I wanted to do the lucid task for this month. I've yet to complete one this year. I hovered over my bed wondering just how to prove I was invincible. The noise from the television was distracting. Once I got outside the TV would not be a problem anymore.

I lifted into a vertical position and thought.. Up... up up UP!! I flew through the ceiling and straight up into the air effortlessly. Something wasn't right though. I stopped and looked around. There was nothing but a greyish white surrounding me, I hung in the midst of nothing.

I could no longer hear the TV, that was good. I didn't let the nothing scenery of this dream distract me. I had to prove I was indestructable. A flight into the heart of the sun should prove it.

I looked above me and imagined that the sun, in all it's fiery, raging glory, would be just beyond the whiteness. I didn't get out of it though. Instead I started slowing, as if flying through steadily thickening water. A few moments later I halted, tipped backward and fell. I didn't fall straight down but spiraled as if someone had me by the feet and was spinning me violently in circles as I drifted down. First reaction was fear. Second was care free laughter. I was dreaming and let myself fall faster and harder. I plummeted through the nothing of that dream and could feel myself waking. I tried to cling to that amazingly freaky falling sensation to hold myself in the dream.

I woke up, smiling.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sun March 9th*

>usual

*1- Playground & Madlibbing*

I was a child again, playing on the teeter-totters with some little boy. After a bit he stopped and asked me for different kinds of words and did a mad lib type thing. When he read it back my answers didn't fit with the story and it sounded really crappy.
We tried again and I don't remember if the mad lib worked out the next time around.


*2- The Blob*

I did my stretches and then got on the computer. I think this happened at my grandmother's house because I had the feeling that the bedrooms were to my left. 
As I was trying to get online I kept seeing something black and blobbish skitter along the ceiling to my left. Every time I tried to look directly at it, it would be gone. I couldn't focus on the computer as that blob would appear just as I was getting into what I was working on.
Finally, frustrated, I stood up and yelled for 'it' to leave me alone. I wasn't in the mood to put up with it at the moment. I sat down and continued on the computer. The blob didn't come back, but at some point the computer monitor turned in to a television screen.


*3- Dinner Cruise*

Had dinner on a fancy boat. A lot of my family was there. I didn't feel like socializing so i went out on the deck for some quiet.
My brother and his girlfriend showed up and tried to get me to hold the baby while they ate. I told them no.
one of my cousins came and tried to chat with me. I told him I didn't feel like talking right then and right away he stared accusing me of being stuck up and bitchy. 
Very calmly I explained that I didn't feel like talking and I sure the hell don't feel like arguing and I asked him to leave. He did after a few more thinly veiled insults.
I stayed outside in the sanity and the silence while the rest of my family chowed down inside.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Mon March 10th*

>usual

*1- Under Attack*

The city I was in came under attack by air. Precise arrangements of fighter jets filled the sky. People ran and screamed, the usual type panic.
I walked through the city, feeling untouchable. Nothing harmed me until a voice over a loud speaker mentioned that it's forces were to round up the invisible ones. I knew I was one of the invisibles. The loud voice announed where each invisible was and directed swarming troops to retrieve each. 
I hid under a house and somehow the voice knew I was there. It told the others to capture me. I fled and as I did the voice told the troops exactly where I was and what I was doing.
I was eventually caught and taken to a facility in which a large scary looking machine glowed. It was some sort of mechanical brain that was running the attack. Me and a few others tried to short it out.


*2- Jumping*

Me, a guy and a girl were in a gold veined cave trying to find a way out. We found a bottomless pit then were surrounded by cave trolls or something. There was no escape but to jump into the pit. We did.
We fell for a very long time through total darkness. I reached out and found the others hands. I imagined we were someplace far away from that pit. 
We tele ported to an empty sci-fi-ish corridor. The three of us walked down the corridor and came out upon a Star Wars type scene, thousands of storm troopers. The saw us and chased.
The three of us ran, I grabbed their hands and we tele ported to a small island of rock in the middle of the ocean. I didn't know where we were so I took their hands again and we tele ported out of there. This time I told them all to imagine us landing in Hawaii.
We appeared in a dark place. I was laying on silk sheets. My two friends were there too. They started making out but I got up and looked out a window. We were on a large ship that was about to side swipe an ice berg. I jumped onto the bed and started ripping away at the wall paper. I knew there was a doorway there that would take us out of that room. I found it and went through. The guy came after and the girl stayed laying on the bed. We pulled her through the door just as the wall crunched inward and was filled with icy water. We were safe, the water didn't come through our door.
We then wandered a dark corridor that seemed endless. 


*3- Invisibly Crushed*

I was at a family get together, wandering aimlessly around. Started feeling a mild discomfort in my sides under the ribs. As time went on the discomfort turned into fluctuating pain. I tried to tough it out but when the pain was so bad it would stop me in my tracks I had to say something.
Each time the pain came it felt as if something where crushing my sides, pushing inward to the point that I could feel all my internal organs being squashed and forced out of place. Each pain was worse and I could barely draw in breath to talk. I asked several people to take me to a hospital but they wouldn't. 
I knew I was going to be crushed to death by some invisible force. It got to the point where I could barely inhale. I staggered around, unable to think clearly or even speak. My family thought I was drunk or high. They didn't bother with me. I fell to the ground and laid there in the most excruciating and indescribable pain. It felt as if all my innards were about to come gushing out of my mouth. I thought, 'this must be what a tube of toothpaste feels like... please let this be a dream'. I immediately woke up.


*4- The Body Tree & Fox*

In Niagara Falls, the outskirts of Niagara Falls actually. I was in a van with my mother and siblings. Think I was a kid.
We drove around, my mother lost but pretending she knew where we were going.
We came to a gas station. There was a large leafless tree from which tear drop shaped sacks hung. My sister MJ and I got out and inspected the sacks.  They reminded her of the cotton candy cocoons from Killer Clowns from Outer Space. I agreed but instead of being afraid I was curious about what was inside. I ripped one open and Agent Scully from the X-Files fell out, she was dead.
I ran to the gas station to call the police. The guy at the counter asked my name so I gave him a fake one. He introduced himself as Fox Mulder. I knew he wasn't, he didn't look a thing like him, or sound like him and I argued with him about this, forgetting about the dead body/s outside. 
I started chatting with the guy eventually and we got along fairly well. He left to tend to some customers and I found his notepad and wrote my email adress on it. I kept messing up my name, forgetting the e somehow. When I finally got it right I sneaked out and left with my mother. Her van had turned into something like a cloth sled and we had to sit on the ground and drag ourselves away on it. 


*5- Ice & Dogs*

I was on the street in front of my house. It had completely iced over and I slid around on the ice. A suspicious looking guy came up the streed so I ran into the house and locked the door. I had the feeling he was looking for me. I peeked out the window as he passed by.
I then noticed I'd left my dog outside. I quietly opened the door and tried to call her in but a huge St Bernard dog trotted along and mounted her, trying to mate with her. I tried to shoo the dog away but he ignored me. I grabbed the lacrosse stick out of the closet and ran at the dogs. The male finally took off but I had to drag my dog into the house, hoping that dog didn't impregnate her. I bathed her three times and then put her in the basement. I turned away and turned back and there was suddenly a litter of monstrous looking puppies all over the floor. They were all dead and slimy. 
Somehow the suspicious guy, his dog and some contaminant in the ice had done it. I knew now that he knew where I lived. I cleaned the mess of dead puppies.

----------


## Daeva

> *1- Under Attack*



That one is creepy, but very interesting. Have you tried to figure out what any of it might mean?






> *2- Jumping*



Figures the two would start making out despite circumstances. Inspiration from the movie jumper?  :tongue2: 





> *3- Invisibly Crushed*



Ouch. Bastard group of people you've got for a family there. 





> *5- Ice & Dogs*



Creepy, any idea why he was looking for you?

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Daeva:*
I'm too lazy to figure out what my dreams mean.
Im not sure that dream was inspired by Jumper but it's the title that popped into mind when I was writing it out. It was more like Nightcrawler teleportation.
I have no idea why  I was being chased in any of my dreams. Maybe it all is something to do with what I ate that night. Damn that Cream of Broccoli soup!



*Tues March 11th*

>headachy and to bed early

*1- Grandmother's Graveyard*

At my grandmother's place. A bunch of us carefully picked through the over grown fields there to find the children that were hiding in fox holes. I found a few and then noticed a human jawbone laying in the weeds. I kicked up the layers of dead leaf and weed matter and there was half a human skull. Looked like it had been bitten in half. 
I asked someone about this and they told me who the person was, what had happened to him, that he had been buried there. Only then did i notice that there were rough rows of short stout rocks with symbols etched on them, tombstones of some sort. My grandmother was supposed to have taken care of the graveyard but had let it grow over.
I reburried the jawbone and half skull then stared cleaning off the graves.



*2- Late for Class*

Late for high school at HSS.
I got into the school but instead of going to class I went to the gym were I shot hoops alone.
A girl I never liked came in. She asked it I wanted to play 21. I figured what the hell, it'd kill time and maybe a few riccohets might find her face.



*3- Oprah's Circle & The Redheaded Reflection*

I'm thinking this one is a continuation from above because it was set in a school type building. 
Me and several other females were in a circle. At the circle's 'head' was Oprah Winfrey. She spoke and everyone listened as if her words were priceless. They may well have been but I was bored and my mind wandered to different topics.
At some point we all had to get up and take turns hugging each other. This, I didn't want to do so I tried to sneak away. I got to a bathroom and when I glanced at myself in the mirror I was shocked to see that I wasn't me. I was a tall white girl with long red hair. The top half of my hair was pulled into a pony tail at the back of my head. I was wearing a tight white shirt and a pink cord skirt that made my hips look extra wide. I stared at myself for a while and tried to remember what I really looked like. I knew the red head wasn't me but I also couldn't quite remember what I was supposed to look like.
I eventually went back to the circle. Oprah told me I still had to hug everyone, and I really didn't want to. I went through with it though just to get it over with, me barely touching the others as they embraced me.



*4- Waking Up to WILD*

I woke up in my bed and sat up. 
"Time to WILD" I said out loud. I hopped out of bed and went outside in my underwear. It was snowy and windy but sun soaked outside. Very bright. I walked around to my backyard which had grown to be quite a few acres long. I went to the back right corner of the yard through the knee deep snow, shoe-less and still in my undies.
I kicked out a spot in the snow and laid down in it, spread out my arms and legs and sprawled in my snow pocket under the bright blue sky. The wind was harsh and snow whipped past but it didn't bother me. I didn't even feel the cold of the snow beneath me. I was very comfortable.
I closed my eyes and began to try have a  WILD. My HI formed into a total solar eclipse and I floated toward it, intending on plunging into the darkness at the eclipse's center, it was a doorway. As I floated toward it I remembered the lucid tasks. Once on the other side of the eclipse I would be in my bedroom. I decided to dig out my Batman figures and make them all come to life and fight each other, completing a lucid task as well as being amused. 
I never got to the eclipse's center.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Wed March 12th*

>got about a couple of hours sleep


* 1- Robot War*

Had a very long, vivid dream about robots overthrowing the world. No one could deactivate them using any kind of weapons. By chance, I got close enough to one to attack it with my bare hands and somehow I managed to rip it's head or face open. I reached into the head and pulled out a mess of wires and components and dropped them to the ground. The robot 'died'.
I then magically understood that I had to kill 5 robots and procure their weapons. Once I had all five weapons I'd be invincible against them. So me and a few others sneaked about trying to kill as many of the contraptions as we could.
Eventually we got split up, I had two of the weapons, one was a very large sword that was lighter than it looked and it could cut through anything. Another was some sort of gun that attached neatly to my arm. As I was thinking of a way to get back to the group I saw the third robot I needed to attack. I was then faced with the decision of whether to leave my aquaintences or go after the third weapon. After a couple of moments of thought I realized the weapon was more important so I left my group to their deaths and went after the third weapon. I knew that the third weapon would lead me to the fourth, the fourth to the fifth and then I could rid the world of the mechanical plague. I didn't have time to grieve any deaths.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Thurs March 13th
*
> usual

*1- Photo Shoot/Sunset*

I was a well to do pro photographer/magazine owner taking photos of celebrities. I forget the name of my magazine but at some point I remember wondering why the hell I had given it such a stupid name.
I shot Gwen Stephani, she was dressed in a plain white dress that had fake plastic beads dripping from it. I took a series of photos and the last one turned out the best.
I left the photo shoot and it was evening. The sun was just setting. Far in the distance was a wheat field. People silhouettes were picking the wheat tops by hand. I used a zoom lens, dropped the aperture and turned the sky a brilliant red. The wheat became sort of see through and the silhouettes were surronded in an orangey red haze that looked gorgeous. I fired off a few photos and remembered how much I prefer nature photography to portraits. I wandered into the field snapping off a bunch of photos of anything.


*2- Bible/Journal Monument*

I traveled in a desert with some of my relatives, cousins and their kids.
We stopped in some small town where I left the others to take photos. I walked along in bare feet, the sand was uncomfortably warm.
I came to a giant book mounted on a pedestal. It was a statue of a giant bible. I moved around it and took photos and at some point it turned into a dream journal. I moved back so I could try see what was written in it. I couldn't make out the words.
I moved so far back that I stepped into mud at the edge of a blue pool of water. The mud felt nice on my feet and I stayed there while others came and went past the giant dream journal.

*
3- TH's Store
*
Visited my cousin TH. She'd turned her house in to a clothing store and I browsed though the stuff. I found nothing I liked.
Her man came along and started gabbing up a storm with me. He took me down to the basement where the music stuff was stored. There were 8 tracks, records, cds... all sorts of stuff. I rummaged through looking for a song that had been stuck in my head that day, Crying by Aerosmith.

*
4- Melting Ice Sculptures*

Only remember a vast expanse of elaborate ice sculptures that were rapidly melting in the midst of a snowy field.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> 4- Melting Ice Sculptures[/U][/B]
> 
> Only remember a vast expanse of elaborate ice sculptures that were rapidly melting in the midst of a snowy field.



I don't know why I like that image so much, but I do.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Robot Butler, it was a nice but sad image, especially with the sun occasionally glinting off of the ice. Wish I could remember more of that dream.


* Fri March 14th*

>usual

* 1- Hotel Demon*

I was in a hotel looking for a room. I found a corner room that I put the claim on. Little did I know the hotel was a gateway to Hell.
A demon appeared and terrorized people and, for whatever reason, it was left up to me to deal with it. I hunted it down, started reciting any bible verses I could recall - in an attempt to overpower and be rid of the thing.
The demon told me I had no faith in God so I could do nothing to harm him. I replied that I may not have faith in God but I believed that the 'his' word would harm him quite nicely. I kept reciting verses, backed the demon into a room where he just disappeared. I checked through the hotel to make sure he didn't just disappear and reappear in another room.


* 2- Palace St*

I was living in my crappy and cold little apartment on Palace St again. For some reason, in the dream, I loved it there and wondered why I had moved out to begin with. The place seemed great, even perfect now.


* 3- Lucid Frolicking & the Bronze Monster- DILD - Lucid Task* 

I was in B-ford, part of a large group of people who had gathered at the former Eaton's Market Square. We were to gradually spread through the city to do good deeds and generally be nice to who ever we met up with.
As I walked down the street with the crowd I couldn't remember how I'd gotten there or what the hell had possessed me to be a part of the 'nice mob'. I fell further and further to the rear of the group until I was trailing behind it. I tried like crazy to remember how I'd gotten into that situation. I wondered if I was dreaming.
I walked to a lamp post and thought that if I was dreaming I'd be able to put my hand through the post. I very slowly pushed my hand through the metal post and it came neatly out the other side. I kept doing this, not quite believing it was happening.

 I finally decided that I was dreaming and leaned against the post trying to recall the lucid tasks for this month. At some point in my wonderings snow appeared and had blanketed the city. A woman came up the street toward me. I hid behind the lamp and waited for her to get close then I shoved my hand through the lamp post. My hand came out the other side and grabbed at the woman's coat. She shrieked and backed away, I kept grabbing for her. She took off.

I decided to leave as well. I found a little kid trying to sleigh ride down a little snow hill that was left by the side of the street by a snow plow. It was kind of pathetic, the hill was only a couple of feet high. I stood by the kid, lifted my arms repeatedly to the sky. Each time I raised my arms the snow hill would grow a foot bigger. Once it was taller than me I told the kid to go nuts and have fun sleigh riding. 

I decided it was Lucid Task time. At the other end of the street I knew there was a bronze statue of a soldier. I imagined the statue in as much detail as I could and then imagined it hopping down from it's pedestal to take a stroll through the city. A few moments later I could see it coming up the street.. an old bronze soldier waking up the middle of the street causing car wrecks.

The statue rapidly grew and turned into an ugly creature, sort of reminded me of Thing from the Fantastic Four. As it grew it looked more and more like a giant walking bowel movement and I thought of it as the turd monster. Right after I thought that monster started destroying buildings and vehicles, trying to play Godzilla, I guess. I then realized the monster was coming after me.

I didn't want to fight this time around so I ran into a building and hid on the third floor. The monster came and smashed his fists through the windows and reached in for me. I ran up to the fourth floor, out of his reach but the monster scaled the side of the building and smashed through the wall.

I wasn't afraid but I didn't feel like dealing with the thing. I ran up some stairs and came out onto the roof of the building. The monster climbed up onto the roof and snarled at me. I snarled back as ferociously as I could and then turned, ran a few steps and jumped, Spiderman-like, from that rooftop to the next a few metres away. The monster came after me and I kept running and jumping from rooftop to rooftop. I enjoyed it. 

Eventually I ran out of buildings. I was several stories up and the monster was no where in site. With no where left to go really, I climbed up onto the ledge of the building, turned around, spread out my arms and simply let myself tip off of the ledge to plummet to the ground.

I fell for longer than I thought I would. I loved the feeling of falling and wondered if sky diving would feel the same. A few moments later I plopped onto the grass and the earth bent inwards like a trampoline. It thrust me back up into the air a bit. I righted myself and began to look for another large building to fall off of.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Monday March 17th*

>usual

* 1- Vent Plants and Fungi*

I cleaned my house, did dishes in the dark. I finished cleaning then went to do something else in the back of the house. When I came back through the kitchen there was a lumpy light coloured mass of stuff growing at the top of my window sill.
I flicked on the light and was disgusted to see that it was a mass of slimy fungi. I wondered how the hell it had gotten up there. 
I looked for something to knock it down with and when I looked up again there were green plants growing through the fungus. I followed the stems of the plants and they lead down to the vent beside the kitchen counter. I opened the vent. It was full of plant roots, not dirt, just plant roots. I couldn't figure out how that was possible.



* 2- Renovation*

(due to watching the tv show Man Cave)

Me and the people from the show I'd watched were redoing the guy's basement. I kept getting snagged on little nails that jutted out from the walls so I'd hammer them back into the wall and move on.
We ended up doing the kitchen, laying a hardwood floor and assembling cabinets. When finished I mopped up the floor and took it upon myself to clean the tables. 
The home owner's child came into the room and everything she touched was left smeared with blue stuff. I kept wiping away the blue stuff, finally got frustrated and wondered why the hell I was cleaning up after these people's child. 
I called my dog and we left. (I don't know why my dog was there) We walked to a park where I played catch with my pup.

----------


## Robot_Butler

So many dreams about cleaning up gross stuff.  If you clean this much while awake, you must have the cleanest house in the world.

----------


## Daeva

> So many dreams about cleaning up gross stuff.  If you clean this much while awake, you must have the cleanest house in the world.



Never lived with a guy?  ::lol::

----------


## Robot_Butler

I don't know which is worse, living with guys or girls.  I've shared houses with some nasty ladies too.  The bathroom gets pretty gross pretty fast when you combine makeup dust, hairballs, 1000 brushes, 30 empty shampoo bottles, ect.  Changing clothes 8 times a day makes for some interesting laundry pile ups.  I once lived in a house where 6 Irish girls shared a room and a bathroom.  That was bad.  Almost bad enough to make me not want to get in the shower with them....  almost... not quite...

VK,
I just read the full version of your task of the month dream.  I how you torment your poor DCs.  Like popping out of the lamp post.  Just cruel.  I love it!  And the monster tormenting the city got a lot better when I found out it was a Turd Monster.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Daeva's right. Living with someone else makes it hard to keep my house as clean as I'd like it to be. Especially when that someone else is a junkpile or two from being a pack rat. 

Instead of fighting or running from that Turd Monster I should have conjured up a giant toilet bowl and flushed the bugger. 
*makes a note to try that if I encounter the monster again*

My poor DC's. I don't know why I feel the need to torment them. 
I really have to start doing stuff with them instead of doing stuff to them.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tues Mar 18th*

>usual

1- (can't read my scribbles)

2- (can't read my scribbles)

*3- Clinging to The Edge*

I was in Niagara Falls, winter, the ground was covered in snow and ice. It wasn't cold though, I kept expecting my fingers to get cold while I was taking photos but they didn't.
I ended up out on a rocky ledge that had a rail around it. I leaned over the rail to take photos and I became suddenly afraid of how high up I was. I was sure that I was going to fall so I sat on the ground and clung to the railings. People passed me by as if I wasn't there, which was a relief.
At some point the railings disappeared and I was clinging to a large chunk of ice, trying my damnedest to not slip down the slop and fall into the river below.


*4- Rot and Maggots*

Another cleaning dream. I cleaned the kitchen, got to the veggie drawers in the fridge. One was full of pears, the other full of tomatoes. I started scooping them out and realized they all were rotten. There were tiny maggots crawling through the slimy and mucky parts of the fruit. 
I was disgusted at first but refused to be afraid of the stupid little rot eaters so I continued scooping the rotting fruits out of the drawers to put into the garbage. When I was done there were tiny maggots all over my hands and squirming up my arms.

----------


## pj

> I decided it was Lucid Task time. At the other end of the street I knew there was a bronze statue of a soldier. I imagined the statue in as much detail as I could and then imagined it hopping down from it's pedestal to take a stroll through the city. A few moments later I could see it coming up the street.. an old bronze soldier waking up the middle of the street causing car wrecks.



I finally got around to reading the dream, Vexxie.  Thank you.

You're wearing the final set of wings I stapled on anybody, you know.  Keep 'em safe and use them well!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thanks PJ. 
I'll keep them safe and wear them with pride, even hang them on my wall, staple and all.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Thur Mar 20th*

>patchy sleep due to disturbances

*1- Mohawk Park*

A developer was going to tear down Mohawk Park and turn it into a sub division. 
A bunch of people gathered, encircled the park and stood in the way so the developer's machinery couldn't get into the park to destroy it.
I went, roaming around, taking photos, talking to people every now and again.
In an odd twist of events, the people who protested the development of the land turned around and constructed a row of houses on top of the hill that overlooked the park. Through the trees, instead of the run off pond, was a gorgeous raging blue river. A bridge had also been constructed so that people could come directly into the park without having to go all the way around the pond.

*
2- Trapped Queen*

There was a mansion atop a hill that was tangled with all kinds of thorny weeds and trees. Somehow I picked my way through it all. I was curious as to what was in the secluded house.
I got to the walkway and two women adorned in fancy dresses from the 1700's dashed by, giggling. They didn't seem to notice me so I followed them into the house.
Inside, the house was filthy and run down. Weeds and shrubs had even taken root in some of the rooms and halls making it hard to move through. But through the eyes of the taller woman, who was a former queen, the rooms and hands were still fresh and clean and beautiful. She was trapped on the grounds, never to leave and she seemed content to live in the fake world that her mind had created.

*
3- Rabbis, Priests, Angels*

I was pretending to be a hooker to see if I could snag a religious leader into coming home with me. I intended to kill whoever gave in. 
One guy came with me, a priest. We walked together and found a room. We went inside and I heard a voice in my mind tell me to keep him distracted. So I did. I didn't have sex with him but did all sorts of things to the guy.
I happened to glance out a window and I saw the clouds split open. A form fell from the sky, it was an angel. She was black and tall and sported massive  wings.
I left the priest and went to the angel. She whipped out a sword that blazed with golden flames. She ordered me to kill them all. I nodded, checked my gun and then strolled into worship place after worship place shooting the people within, in the face. The angel would decapitate whoever got into her path. 
I happened across a rabbi walking down the street. I knew he was deserving of a face full of lead so I let him have it even as he begged for his life. 


*4- The Indoor Carnival & Attacker - DILD*

My mother, half my siblings and I were at a massive indoor carnival. I was a kid again and wanted to go on every ride I happened to set sight on. We only roamed around though. 
After a while my mother asked me to run over to the ticket booth and check how much tickets cost. I did. They were sold in sheets of 25 for 10 dollars a sheet. I asked my mother how many she wanted and she said 100. I didn't know if she meant 100 tickets or 100 sheets. 
We ended up not getting tickets so I roamed off by myself. I went outside. It was dark and snowy. There were more rides outside. Across the way I heard my niece calling to me. I could barely hear what she'd said. When I could make out her words she was screaming that some guy had dragged her into the bushes and she needed help. I started for the area but my niece disappeared.
"COME GET SOMEONE WHO"S NOT AFRAID TO FIGHT BACK, FUCKER!!", I yelled toward the bushes as I approached. All of the sudden someone was one me, trying to knock me to the ground. I struggled to stay standing, swearing and growling under my voice as I tried to fend the guy off. I was knocked flat on my back and for a moment I laid there, stared up at the full moon. It shivered or something and I realized I must be dreaming.

My attacker, not much more than a shadow, came down for me. I grabbed him and pulled him down so that his face was over mine.

"Ready to die you stupid fuck?" I asked. The shadow hit me and I willed myself to appear back inside at the carnival, guy in my grip so that everyone would see him and know what he was. After a few more moments of struggling we tele ported to the carnival. Everyone was gone.

The guy got up and tried to take off. I jumped up and went after him. Before he could get to the door to escape outside, I gathered up all my hatred for him and willed the door away. In it's place was a brick wall. The guy smacked into it and stumbled backward. I strolled up, grabbed him by his hair and threw him to the ground.

He struggled weakly and I stepped on his throat, crushing his windpipe as I smiled down at him. I told him I hoped he burned in hell. In that instant he burst into flames, screaming and rolling around on the floor. Everything around him caught on fire as well. I watched for a few moments and then willed myself back outside.

Back out in the dark I looked for my lost niece. As I was searching I heard a smoke alarm going off and tried to find out where it was coming from.

A few moments later I woke up, the alarm clock buzzing annoyingly.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> I nodded, checked my gun and then strolled into worship place after worship place shooting the people within, in the face. The angel would decapitate whoever got into her path. 
> I happened across a rabbi walking down the street. I knew he was deserving of a face full of lead so I let him have it even as he begged for his life.



It sounds like you might hate religious institutions almost as much as I do.





> I heard a smoke alarm going off and tried to find out where it was coming from.



I hope the fire sprinklers didn't extinguish the guy you just lit on fire.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I don't hate religious institutions. I'm not fond of them either. If they leave me alone I leave them alone. Heaven help the pour souls who try sell me their religion by coming right to my house.


It didn't occur to me until after I woke up that maybe the smoke alarm was from the burning man. Sprinklers better not have put him out! Funny how my alarm and that scenario kind of synced up. 


*Fri Mar 21*

>usual

*1- Hindered Road Trip*

In a van with others traveling to someplace.
At one point it starts snowing, the snow turns to baseball sized hail. We drive into a tunnel to escape the hail. When we finally come back out we follow a road that leads us to a town of odd dead end streets. We keep trying to get through but keep coming to dead ends and have to turn around and try other streets. 
After a while we get blocked in by a road construction crew who won't let us pass until they finish their work.
When finally we get past them we get out of the dead end town and back on a loney stretch of highway. We hit a snow covered area, roads aren't plowed yet, we skid sideways and slid into a deep ditch. We all get out of the van and realize we're in the middle of no where with no help in site. When we try to get back into the van it has sunk so deeply into the snow that only the roof is sticking out. We have to dig to get to the doors to get back inside.


*2- Odd Mall*

My brother, sister MA, D and I were at a huge mall. We roamed around checking the place out. I got hungry and needed something to eat right away.
We found a McDonalds but it was 6 stories up. There was no elevator or stairs, only a steadily ascending narrow ramp. A guy bounded up, effortlessly jumped from one side to another. He continued up to the top. 
I got up about half way, looked down,got dizzy. Knew I going to fall if I went any higher. I inched all the way back down again. 
We roamed around looking at various statues in the place. One that fascinated me was a transvestite Santa. He wore a short fir trimmed skirt, tight tank, fishnet stockings and freaking looking stiletto heeled slut boots. 
The other display that caught my attention was a very old car in which wax figures of the TV show Batman and Robin sat. As I headed toward it someone ran up and made the two figures look like they were kissing. I ran over, situated the statures correctly then hopped in the back of the car. I told my sister to take a photo of me in the Bat Mobile. She did and we continued looking through the mall.

*
3- Time Slot Machine*

Me and some cartoony type character who reminded me of Invader Zim constructed a time machine out of a plastic toy slot machine. We kept arguing over how exacly to put it back together.
Once we got it assembled we had to sit in an empty plastic kiddy pool and playing the slot machine in the hopes three symbols would match up. Once they did the machine would work, zipping us back through time. We got the jackpot but no time travel. 
We took it apart and tried to find out what was wrong. As we were doing this hoards of mosquitoes came and started eating us alive. We rushed to assemble the machine, got it working and when the jackpot landed we instantly leapt through time. We wandered around checking the place out, it seemed deserted. After a while we were chased by zombies and had to find a safe place to try move out of that particular point in time.


*4- Big City Strolling*

Me, my sister MJ, cousin LG and someone else arrived in a big city by bus. We got out and roamed around. I took photos of from the group as we moved down the streets.
We came to a small newspaper stand. LG reached in and pulled out a slip of paper that invited one and all to a couch party. On the back of the paper it said, If you're wondering what a couch party is come to 'can't remember the address' and you'll find out. So we went.
We came to an empty parking lot. At the far end of it was a blue tattered couch. A sign was on the back of the couch that simply said 'Sit here and WAIT'. So my relatives and the guy with us (who was carrying a Tickle Me Elmo) sat on the couch. 
A band of guys came along and piled onto the couch as well. They started making out with each other and my relatives. One guy grabbed the Elmo doll and threw it away then started kissing the guy he'd taken the doll from.
I backed up onto a large snow bank and told them all I was going to take their photos. They didn't mind so I fired off several photos as they had a make out orgy on the couch.


*5- Tree Search and Dance Off*

(may be part of above dream)

Walking through a city alone I found a seed on the ground. I picked it up, found a fast food cut, put dirt into it and pushed the seed into the dirt. I happened upon some water and poured some water in. I wanted to find out what kind of plant would sprout from the seed.
As I walked along the cup turned into a bowl and I found a couple of my cousins in a field looking on the ground. I asked what they were doing. They said they needed a tree to plant at my sister MJ's gravesite. This shocked me. I hadn't even known she was dead. I told them to look in a nearby forest, there were probably baby trees in there. They left.
I happened to look down. There was a little red maple tree with three or four leaves on it. It was only a few inches high. I carefully removed it and put it into my bowl of dirt, in which the seed had grown to a sprout.
I found a bar and intended to use it's bathroom to water the plants. Inside I got into a convo with a girl who told me I needed to be in a dance off to save her life. I agreed to, put my bowl on the sink and fixed myself up for the dance off.
As I was about to leave I wondered what the hell I was doing. I went into a bathroom stall and started wiping the loads of make up off of my face. I looked down at the tissue paper and there was blood on it. My nose was bleeding heavily. Instead of wasting the blood I it drip into my bowl to feed the plants.
When it quit I fixed myself up. I turned to retrieve my bowl. It had turned into a large planter. In it grew a succulent cactus and a large maple tree all tangled together. I couldn't move it so I left it behind, running into the couch party guys as I left. They harassed me to do the dance contest but I pushed through them and left to find a new tree.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*dusts off the online dream journal*

Note to self ~ When you look back at the slackage in this journal last month, remember you were overloaded with rl stuff to be dealt with. It wasn't all laziness that contributed to the DJ neglect this time.
 :wink2: 


*Tues April 1st*

*usual

*1- Attempted Hit and Run*

(this will teach me to wonder about that place...)
I was in a meeting with several people from another site I used to frequent. I knew I shouldn't be there so I kept my mouth shut for the most part.
When the meeting was over I went outside to find my vehicle. Apparently it was a big truck. As I crossed the street to get to it a van revved up and roared toward me. I jumped out of the way but noticed the passengers of the van were J and A from the site.
I got into my truck, intending to hunt them down and kick the crap out of both if possible. When I opened my truck door there was a person curled on the floor of the vehicle. It was a girl and she asked me to not kick her out. I left her in the truck, walked to a store and there ran into A.C from the site. He bought me something to drink. I chatted with him until I saw J and A again, I left to find them.


*2- Moccasin Dancing*

I was trying like mad to moccasin dance with a large group of people. I hadn't danced it in years but it's one of the simplest dances. I was frustrated to no end trying to keep in beat and copy the footwork of the others.


*3- MJ's Kidnapping*

MJ and I walked down a Niagara Falls-ish street. We came to a very busy street and waited on the edge of the side walk to cross. 
A dark brown van with two light brown horizontal strips across it, rolled up. A door opened and a guy in a black cowboy had reached out and grabbed MJ. He pulled her into the van and they sped off.
Luckily, MJ had dropped her cell. I picked it up and dialed 911. I got through right away, told the person on the other end that my sister had been kidnapped. They said they were too busy to deal with that right now and put me on hold.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Fri Apr 4th*

*1- The Crack* 
At grandmother's. Sis MJ and I play in the neighboring field. It's very muddy and we try to move through without falling into the mud. 
There suddenly is a crack in the field between us. MJ moves closer to it and falls in. I rush over and look down. MJ hangs onto an outcropping of dirt. I reach down to help her but my arm isn't long enough. The dirt outcropping crumbles away and MJ falls to the distant floor of the slim canyon. I can't save her.





*Sat Apr 5th*


*1- Spider Soup*

There is a party at my granmother's place. I keep to myself, feeling like an outsider.
D drives up quickly in his truck and spins up the front yard. Pissed off I yell at him and when he does nothing but laugh I fumble for my house keys and use them to scratch the hell out of the side of his truck. It's my turn to laugh now. He leaves.
I am invited inside of the house. A square bowl of soup is presented to me. It's vegitable soup and I slowly sip at it. As I do I notice there is a small long legged spider floating in my food. I scoop it out and when I look into my soup again there are more spiders. They are dead, sprawled out and floating in my food. I try to clean them out but there is no end to them.


*2- The Joker's Song*

I in a school. We're watching a Batman movie. 
I become absorbed into the movie, now I am a police officer or detective. I am walk with Batman as we close in on the Joker and his henchmen.
The Joker bursts out of the building. He's stands stride a flying machine similar to the Green Goblin's. He laughs his merry way into the sky while Batman and I are busy fending off the henchmen who are buzzing about on similar but smaller flying contraptions.
As all of this is going on the Joker tells us that he is in the process of cleaning up the criminals. If we sit back and relax the city will be crime free in no time. 
Batman instantly tells the Joker that his plan wrong. 
I, on the other hand, think it would be nice to let the Joker clean up the rest of the criminals and then we could focus all our attention on capturing him. I think the Joker senses my considerations and turns attention to me, further fattening my current thought process.
Batman tries to hit the Joker with a few batarangs but he easily moves aside, takes Batman's actions as a refusal to let him clean up the city. The Joker then whips downward and spins around me. He rips a piece of the machinery off of his flying contraption and tosses it at my feet. He begins singing Alouette. He quickly pats me on the head and zips away, still singing. Behind him rises a woman on another flying machine. I wonder who she is. She isn't Harley and immediately I wonder if I can find Harely, make her jealous, and get her to help us hunt down and capture the Joker. I pick up the boom a rang shaped piece of machinery and leave to find Harley Quinn. I also wonder about the song the Joker was singing. I know there is meaning behind it.



*3- Gunslingers - To Me*
I'm in a bar. My mother and other family members are there. I don't know why I am there so I leave. 
Once outside I meet up with a young guy who looks vaguely familiar. He is waiting to get into the bar. We strike up a conversation, he and I are admitted into the bar at the same time. It is now a dance club instead of a divey little bar. We split up. All of a sudden a voice booms out above the loud music. 
"GUNSLINGERSTOME!" (said all as one word)
I move forward, almost hypnotically. I snap out of it. "Holy shit. That's Roland?" I push through the crowd to see. Gunfire erupts. My hands fall to my hips where guns have mysteriously appeared. I pull them out and begin shooting anything in my path. Instead of going to Roland I move for the stairs and go up. I walk causally as I shoot people left, right and center. 
At the top of the stairs, time slows. I take aim at a row of machine gun wielding men. Before any of them squeeze off a shot I pick them all off in the blink of an eye. I leap atop a table and walk to the man sitting at it's head. Two men behind him draw weapons but I kill them without a thought. I stand over the man at the head of the table. He tries to play tough. I shoot him in a kneecap. He changes tactics, pleads for his life. I shoot him in the other knee and tell him that unless he can rouse my sympathy the next bullet will blast out the back of his head. The man blubbers like a baby so I shoot him. His head disappears.
I move back down stairs and look for the guy I met in line. I know he is there somewhere. I try find him.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sun Apr 5th*

*1- Trying to Bath*

I run a bath but when it comes time to slip into it there are clothes and blankets in the tub. I pull them out one by one and rinse them out. Rinsing heavy wet cloth takes up most of the dream and I never get to bath.


*2- The Pawnshop*

We're strolling about Bford and end up in a Pawn Shop. We walk through looking at the rooms full of old stuff. To me, the place looks more like an antique store than a pawn shop.
As we ready to leave I realize I've lost my ticket. We need a ticket to get out. So I sit at a table near the exit and search for my ticket. While there a man who looks like Larry the Cable Guy plants his butt in a chair next to me. He starts gabbing away as I search for whatever I'd lost.
A witchy looking woman comes and sits across from us. As she sits babies start crying somewhere in the shop. People ignore them. The crying annoys me and I search harder for my 'keys' to get out. D is there. He leaves without me. I'm stuck in the Pawn shop with the blathering owners and constantly crying babies and I can't find the keys to get myself out.



*3- Icy Rainbow*
My cousin LG and I are on a train. We don't know where we are going. After a while I look to the distance and see what looks like the Skylon Tower in a fog. 
"Niagara Falls!" I proclaim excitedly.
LG doesn't seem too enthused.
We get to the city. The entire place is shrouded in a thick white, cold mist. I feel that if we stand still for too long that the mist will cling to us and solidify, freezing us like statues. So we move for the Rainbow Bridge. I want to walk across but it is completely iced over. Not lightly either. The ice is close to a foot thick and monsterous fang like icicles dangle from bridge's belly. I wonder if the bridge is brittle and I am afraid to cross it. 



*4- Under the Bridge*

(after waking momentarily)
I am walking somewhere. I see a newspaper headline that says "TCVG Found Under a Bridge"
As soon as I finish reading that a voice sings "Under the Bridge' by the Red Hot Chili Peppers.
I wake up with that song still echoing in my mind. I can't go back to sleep.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Mon Apr 7th*


*1- Shiela's Road*

My cousin TH and I are riding around. Her car breaks down and we stand outside wondering what to do.
She mentions that we are on Shiela's road, that he can probably help.
"Shiela's a man?" I ask, thinking that is an odd name for a man.
Her reply is, "Kinda."
A car passes us, not even looking our way. I give them the finger in parting.
Another car comes, a convertable with a very bimbo-y looking woman driving it. She give TH and I the snobbiest look I have ever seen. Already in a miserable mood I yell, "Yeah, you'd better keep right on driving, you mangy bitch."
The woman looks back and slams on the breaks. She backs up, gets out of her car and storms toward us. Before she can open her mouth to say anything, I attack. The bitch ends up back down on the gravel and I take my time pounding the hell out of her face.
Another car drives past, slams on. A big, dark haired manly woman steps out and pulls me off the bitch. The manly one then starts in on me. I call her on. She accepts. I manage to back her off and I don't know how or where the toilet bowl came from, but there was one in the middle of the road. I shoved the manwoman's head into the bowl and held it under the water. When the woman quit fighting I let her up. She laid on the ground. I just happened to glance back and TH was getting into a vehicle with someone that I assumed was Shiela. That pissed me off even more. I left, walking back to wherever the road lead me.


*2- The Screw on Roof*

At my old elementary school. The roof is off of the older building and a bunch of people lift it up and place it back ontop. I sit on a swing as I watch this.
A wind kicks up. The roof is in danger of blowing off again. People hold it in place while someone, my brother I think, climbs to the peak of the steep roof and turns the very point of it. It's one of those new screw-on roofs. Everyone is impressed.


*3- Of Corn and Cobwebs*

I'm home and hungry. In the fridge is a pot of corn. There are three cobs of corn left and I take one. As I absently chew on it I stroll through the living room. People are there watching a cooking show. On the television a man is hacking kernals of corn from a cob. Upon closer inspection I see that the TV corn kernels are clear and each if filled with a mess of squirming maggots. It's disgusting. I then realize I'm eating a cob of corn.
I look at my food and see that my corn kernels are clear and maggoty as well. I drop the corn, spit out what I was chewing on and I gag, violently. I want to throw up but I can't. 
I rush away. There is a glass door that leads out onto an enclosed porch. I sneak out there and sit in corner in the dark. I stay still and quiet even though I'm sickened by the thought that I'd been chewing on maggots. I am hiding from someone or something. I don't want to be found. I want to be left alone.
After a while I feel something on the top of my head. I reach up and grab it. It's a giant spider skeleton, one the size of a king crab. I toss it to the floor and brush my hair off in case there are more spiders. I look around. There are cobwebs clogging the room, millions of spider skeletons of all sizes dangle around me. I brush myself off and retreat from the room, my skin prickling and me feeling ill.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tues Mar 8th*

>usual
>awakening @ 4:11

*1- Half Zombies & the Flood*

Most people are half zombies. To keep from being attacked I walk with the same limp and drool as the zombies do. I manage to fool them into thinking I am half dead as well.
I find a mall. Inside are people who aren't zombified. We barricade ourselves in and hope the half zombies are too stupid to clue in and break the glass. Someone runs wild through the place yelling about the end of the world, that the half zombies were the least of our worries. 
I happen to look outside. A monstrous muddy wave races toward us. The crazy guy was right. There are bigger things to worry about. We try to get out of the building but can't. The muddy water rushes up and floods around the building. It doesn't come in. The windows shake and crack but hold up. The wave suddenly retreats. It's washed away all of the half zombies. People are glad but i know that the wave will be back. I smash out of a window and run to an arena. Others follow. We climb to the highest seats possible. I climb even higher and hang precariously on a bar that juts up and out from the stadium roof. A girl is with me. She is afraid of dying alone. I tell her that I will stay with her no matter what. To prove this I pull the rope out of the bottom of my jacket and use it to bind our arms together. This comforts her. We hang on for dear life as the second, bigger wave rushes in.
The muddy wave swallows all and pushs at us. The girl and I wrap around the bar and hold on. The water falls away again. The girl and I are the only two people left that I can see. I look for someplace higher. We need to get up higher. Together the girl and I run through the emptied world looking for a place where the water will not reach us.


*2- The Men's Room & The Roach Head*

I need to use a bathroom and decide to use the Men's room. The women's bathroom is always busy.
I get inside and do my business. When I come out there are guys at the urinals who get uptight at me being in the room. I assure them that they don't have anything I haven't seen before and not to worry. The men hurry out of the room anyway.
I wash my hands. There is a ledge above the sinks. On the ledge is a bowl. I peek inside and there is a giant severed cockroach head, it's antennae working like arms. They hold onto another lighter coloured severed roach head. The bigger head keeps asking the smaller head why she had let it come to this. The bigger head devours the smaller head and then starts talking to me. I pick up the bowl and sit down with it. I converse with the roach head about any and everything. It seems happy to have someone to talk to and it occasionally blurts out... "I MISS MY BODY! WHERE'S MY BODY!"


*3- Train Bridge & the Cowgirl*

I follow a raging river to an old wooden railway bridge. Atop of the bridge is a small girl with a scruffy looking pony. I call to her, "Come down, Cow Girl! It's not safe up there!"
She motions that she must cross the bridge. But the bridge is splintering and crumbling. She and the pony very carefully continue to the center of the unstable structure. I rush up the hill to the bridge and call for the girl to come back. I move out onto it. The bridge jerks and sways occasionally under my feet. I keep calling for the girl but she won't come back. She falls into the river. I fall to my hands and knees and peer down through the rail tracks to the water below. I call for the cow girl but she's gone.


*4- Sky Light*

I'm near a large window. I can see the stars. Someone talks about the cosmos and how they came together. I half listen more interested in trying to sort out the constellations than listen to some windbag.
One of the stars suddenly brightens. It is brilliant, it exploded. It grows brighter and all I can do it watch it. The person with me doesn't notice it but keeps on talking. When the light from the star dies down again only then do I mention what had happened in the sky. The only thing I say is 'supernova' and the person doesn't know what the hell I'm talking about. 


*5- Banishment*

Someone is banished from an island. I go with him. We are on a large boat. When we are far enough from the island that it is merely a spec on the horizon, the guy and I are dumped from the ship and left at sea.
The guy starts swimming. I follow and wonder if there are many sharks in the area. I decide to look under the water to see. To my astonishment the water isn't very deep at all and it is crystal clear. I swim with my head mostly under water, watching the sea life pass beneath me. In no time the guy and I are back on dry land.
Together he and I creep through the fields and back to the place we were banished from. We end up fighting gladiator type guys, killing them all. We take what armor and weapons that we want and continue on.
At a river we fight some more. I throw anyone I fight into the river. The water is teeming with crocs and by the time I'm ready to cross all of the reptiles are fed or feeding on hundreds of bodies. I simply wade through the river, untouched. The guy I was with is gone.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Wed Apr 9th*

>usual

*1- Giant DV*

I log into DV from a school or library. It has changed drastically. Visually, the colour scheme has changed into some tacky camo pattern and there are a hell of a lot more forums than I remember.
To view all of the new forums I have to project the web page up onto a giant screen and scroll through. I note that Burns is the main admin on this verson of DV. That calms my intial wariness of the new DV but I still dislike the look and feel of the place. I can hardly find anything that has to do with dreaming and I spend the rest of this dream searching for such topics.



*2- Driving & Annoyances*

I have to hotwire a car. It is a long, dark blue or black boat of a vehicle. Before I can drive it I have to adjust the seat and steering wheel, something that takes much time to get these things set precisely right.
Once the car is ready I drive. Kids are in the back arguing. I continually yell at them to shut up.
The car, at some point, changes into a motorcycle. I drive with the obnoxious kids still arguing in the seat behind. I swerve because their voices are distracting. 
As we crest a hill two police cars parked on the road. I feel my heart stop. I have no licence and don't know who's kids are on the back of my bike. Very carefully I swerve around the police. Once past them I pull over to yell at the kids. They have turned into puppies who I have to chase, collar and leash before I can control again. 
I take the puppies to the cop car and tell the man inside that I found the strays and don't know what to do with them. The cop starts punching info into a dash mounted computer. I stand outside the car and wait, hoping nothig bad shows up about me.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Thur Apr 10th*

>stomach acting up - bed early


*1- Marry a Maharaja*

I watch a reality tv show about a maharaja searching for his next wife. The females have to go through ettiquette training, learn his language, tradtions, customs. They have to put out of their minds whatever life they had lived before. The ladies submerse completely in the king's culture. Oh yeah, they also had to be virgins.
At one point one of the girls almost loses her virginity to a good looking gardener. She recoveres and kickes the guy out. She is then kicked off of the show for her actions. She reminds me of Willie from Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom.


*2- Starring Jessica Simpson*

At a drive in watching an all nighter. All of the movies star Jessica Simpson. In the first she plays Judy Jetson in a live version of the Jetsons. Next she is in a Batman movie, Batman's love interest. Next she is in the Dukes of Hazzard. I don't watch much of the movies. They are boring.



*3- The Discovery*

Me and some family members pick wild strawberries in a field. We find a bunch of misshapen and huge malformed berries. I pick the deformed ones to give to someone to study. I want to know what's wrong.
I walk a sterile hall and turn into a lab. Scully from the XFiles is there. I show her the strawberries. She does numerous experiments on them and isolates the problem. She makes a concentrated liquid solution of the irritant that is making the fruits grow deformed.
I gather a pepper, some strawberries and other veggies. Scully deposits a drop of the solution onto the fruits and vegitables. They start dividing, mitosis like and three more vegitables or fruits grow out from under each respective produce's stem. 
We put the solution on other plant life and it too divides and grows in the same manner. We think we have discovered something significant but it still remains to be seen if the fruits and vegitables are edible. We also wonder if the solution would react the same if we dropped some onto an animal.



*4- Chinese Food & Fleeing*

Me and someone else go to a chinese restaurant. It is full so we are seated at a table already occupied by two others. The girl is nice and likeable. Her boyfriend is arrogant and obnoxious. I tell him that I don't like him and tell him to not talk to me.
After a while we all get along fine. We finish off our meals, the last of the establishment's customers to leave. i split off from the group and realize that whoever was with me is supposed to drive. I go back into the restaurant to find her. As I slip into the side door I see two guys with guns enter the front door. I rush in to warn the owners that they are about to be robbed but it is too late. 
An elderly chinese lady shoves my friend and I into a door and locks it. We are in the basement. I hear her tell us to leave and to hurry. So we do. We come out into a huge snow bank and there lay down in it to hide as the robbers drive past us ATVs.
I don't know where my friend has gone. I am alone and I walk down a sidewalk through what looks like a deserted neighborhood. I pull up a pole from someone's yard to use as a weapon. I have a feeling the robbers are nearby.
I end up in a nieghborhood that looks like the one from Edward Scissorhands. I am invited to a house to help out with a party that is about to happen. It turns out that this house belongs to the parents of one of the thieves. Should I tell them that their son commited armed robbery?


*5- Back to School*

I am to take a photography workshop but I have no clothes to wear. They don't fit anymore. The pants are far too big and the tops are way too small. I spend much of this dream rummaging for something half decent to wear.
I find some clothes, change into them and hop into a van. I drive most of the way to the place where the workshop is being held. I approach the city limits and realize that I shouldn't be driving. I don't want to get pulled over without a driver's license. I pull to the side of the road and call D to come meet me and drive me into the town. He doesn't answer. I call someone else and then wait outside in the dark for that person to show up.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Fri Apr 11th*

>woke up late - no time to jot down dreams - was going to put them directly into my DJ here but was distracted by other things and forgot most of the dreams 

*1- The End*

I am part of a family, not sure exacty where I fit in. We are held hostage in our own home. 
The father looks like Tim Allen. He's very spineless and does whatever our captors say. I know he's doing it to keep his family safe but it still bothers me that he comes off as being so wimpy.
We are escorted into a basement closet. Our captors don't realize that the closet is also a bomb shelter, convenient for us since somehow I know this whole party is going to end with one hell of an atomic bang. We allow ourselves to be locked inside. When the lock catches there is no way they can get in. We're safe.
Somehow I can see outside. One of our captors, army-ish looking in dress, is at the peak of our roof. He has a rope tied to a nearby tree and is going to hang himself in 2 minutes. The bomb is already on it's way. He refuses to die by fire, gives a farewell speech, puts the noose around his neck and jumps. I don't see him die.

Something odd happens. I think the bomb dropps right on top of us. Everything turns blaring white, even through my closed eyes. All has turned to particles. Reminds me of looking at negative film through a grain focuser.

The world darkens back to normal. We're all still live. My family and I emerge from the bomb shelter. The neighborhood is flattened. Christmas lights twinkle in the ruins. I find this unbearably creepy and look away. I notice too that everything is covered in snow. Upon closer inspection it isn't snow. It's fake. Someone covered the world in thin sheets of cotton batting in an attempt to make it look like winter. We move through the death and destruction and I occasionally rip up the fake snow. As we walk I wonder how much more of this is fake.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Sat Apr 12th*


>ill feeling & oversleep


*1- New Kin*
At cousin TH's place. Her house is much larger than I remember. Me and TH talk for a bit. She then saunters off and merges into the crowd. Me? I stroll around the outskirts of the party wondering why I'm even here. 
TH's sister gets to the center of the floor and tells us TH just gave birth to twin boys. I'm then troubled by the fact that TH hadn't told me she was pregnant to begin with.
Outside, I run into TH's boyfriend. He has the twins with him. I ask their names. One is named Jessie. One is named James. This makes me laugh and my laughter offends the new father. I apologise. He tells me that the names are nice for a couple of girls. I look at the twins again and indeed, they are girls. I could have sworn they were boys. I go back into the party, which has now turned into a baby shower.


*2- JH Burgled*
By some twisted turn of fate we (I don't remember who is with me) run out of gas just in front of JH's house. She runs out to us, weeping and nearly rabid. She alternately screams and mutters. All I can make out of the jumbled words is that my cousin SH has robbed her. There are other things, more important things she tries to tell us but I can't understand her.
For some reason I have the feeling she blames me for the robbery. Some how, running out of gas at that exact point on the road makes us accomplices to the robbery. Most of her anger is directed at me.


*3- Illegal Photography & Dead Stuff*
We are in a park, my mother, some of her siblings and some of my cousins. I don't bother conversing with them. I'm not partial to gossip so glance around me at the park in which we sit. 
Clouds hang low to the horizon. Very slowly they turn a delicate peach color. This colour is reflected onto the snow (only then do I realize there is snow) on the ground and in the trees. The scene looks like a pastel painting. I whip out my camera and rush for the sunrise. I cropping the scene in the view finder and take many photos.
A hand clamps down upon my shoulder. A police officer, BH (distantly related to me) tells me that it is illegal to take photos of the sun rise. I argue with him about this. He tells me to hand over my camera. I refuse.
Before things can go from bad to worse my family calls BH over. They begin chatting happily amongst themselves. I quickly pull the memory card out of my camera and insert a blank one back inside in case BH still wants to take my camera.
I return to the picnic table where they all are gathered. I am about to sit with them when I notice that there is a huge, partially skeletized animal corpse under the table. I back away and tell them that something rotten is under the table. No one pays attention to me. I simply stand and watch as they all yap while gathered around a maggot riddled animal corpse. I take photos of this.


*4- The Artist Channel*
The deadline for submissions for an art show nears. I am frantic to create something to enter. I had originally wanted to submit photos but finding subjects for the photos proved impossible at such short notice. I pace the house wondering what else I might be able to whip up in a jiffy and submit.
I turn on the television. I channel surf until I see a woman painting. I stop and watch. She describes how to pull the imagination forward and put it on canvas (or something similar). After that show comes another. A man throws together random objects he found while out walking. Once it's all assembled it looks like a heap of jigsaw puzzled garbage wrapped around a blue bouncy ball. He explains that it is now a sculputure that signifies how the world is becoming enveloped by trash.
The next show is a painter again. He puts painters tape all over a canvas and then splatters paint every which way. When he rips off the painters tape the dry parts of the canvas form a complex but attractive pattern. I think it is lovely. The painter holds the painting up proudly and asks, "What do you see in this?" After a few moments of silence he continues, "You can see whatever you want. That's the great thing about art. Different people see different things."
I think about what this odd painter said and realize it's true. I can create anything and someone somewhere will see something significant in it. I decide to try the painters tape/paint spatter technique to whip up my art show submissions.


*5- Chiefswood Stroll/ Brick Underworld*
I walked down Chiefswood Road, going Northward. I come to Beaver's Variety, a dumpy little store that bootlegs beer. I don't go inside. The owner is a pervert of the highest caliber from what I've heard. I just stand outside for a few moments rest.
A little while later bars come down at the head of the drive. They block the parking lot off from the road. I realize the bars are supposed to trap me there but it's a stupid trap. I simply walk through the bars and leave the place.
I continue North on Chiefswood. To my left are fields and trees. To my right are all sorts of lots being dug up and prepared for construction. I walk past a very deep, rectangular hole in the ground. A woman climbs up the north wall of the hole. Almost at the top she falls, and falls slowly. She screams. I stand and watch. The woman lands on her back and lays at the bottom of the pit screaming horribly. I don't know her so I don't care. I continue on. As I walk her screaming slowly grows distant.
I suddenly decide to go back to the screaming woman. I don't know why. When I get back to the construction site I climb down into the hole. It's empty. I turn to face the west wall of the pit. it isn't a dirt wall, but brick. There is an opening, a doorway so I go through. Inside are several brick lined tunnels. The brick is fake. In some places it's cracked and I see what looks like the out doors through these cracks.
I know bad people lurk in the underground brick tunnels but I continue on. I eventually see a girl in a blue dress. She's beautiful. She seems ghostly somehow, fake like the bricks of the tunnels. I walk up and ask if I can take her photo. She agrees and models for me. We come to a brigher place in the tunnels. The floor is a navy blue tile. The walls are tile also, robin egg blue/green. The girl in her blue dress fits perfectly in with the surroundings. I then realize that her eyes are blue also. I take more photos of her but mostly focus on her eyes. I want her eyes.

----------


## ninja9578

> I simply stand and watch as they all yap while gathered around a maggot riddled animal corpse. I take photos of this.



Icky!  :paranoid:

----------


## Robot_Butler

Come back soon, Vex.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Come back soon, Vex.



Agreed.  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, I miss Vexy too.  Lets go find her... or have a party without her  ::breakitdown::

----------


## Robot_Butler

Another Vex-is-gone party?  I'm still hung over from the last one.

----------


## ninja9578

I've already started it, so it has to happen  ::cheers::

----------


## Vex Kitten

*busts in and crashes the party*

 :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Oh noes, it's old lady Vex, everybody run!

Wait!, I gotta better idea.  
*Hands Vex the beer bong.*

Where are the dreams from your absence?  :Sad:

----------


## Vex Kitten

No beer bongs for me. I will take some of those special brownies of yours though.  :wink2: 

Most of my dreams were to do with cleaning, obsessive type cleaning.
Lots of stress means there is a lot of cleaning to be done I guess. They were all basically the same so I didn't feel like posting them.

I did finally have a LD last night...after what feels like years of no lucidity.

----------


## Caradon

Oh, no tornado dream yet.  :tongue2:   Congratulations on the LD!

----------


## Vex Kitten

Thanks for visiting even though I haven't had time to update this journal. NOt a lot going on in my dreams but cleaning and beating the crap out of people lately and the one little lucid produced by trying the reverse blinking method.

Two lucid little lucid dreams, actually, the Reverse Blinking Method/scrying dream and the reverse blinking lucid dream within a dream.

The tornado dream:
I'm in a mall knowing a tornado is coming. I warn other and they don't believe me. I run down stairs for cover. 
I keep finding secret passage ways and sneak through them, ever moving downward. I'm not afraid, really. I harbor a kind of deep concern. I know the tornado can't hurt me but that doesn't mean I want to caught by it.
Once I get to the lowest level I see woman in white and a man in a turban, also in white. They sit peacefully as I warn them of the coming disaster. 
I leave them and come across a small boy, maybe about 2 years old. I scoop him up and hide him with me. 
After the tornado rips through, the boy and I resurface. The entire city is demolished. In the distance I see the tornado lazily cutting a path of destruction through the countryside. I hate it with a loathing I hadn't felt in a long time. I help the boy find his father and then I set out after the tornado. I intend to kill it somehow, knowing it can be killed because it is alive.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Cool dream.  The secret passages sound like a fun adventure.  I'd like to see a fight between you and a tornado.  I''d put my money on you.

I've been way too busy to update my DJ also.  I've had a ton of good dreams in the past week, but I haven't had any time to copy them in from my bedside journal.  

I hope things calm down a little for you.

----------


## Caradon

Wow, that was different from the tornado dreams I get. Cool that you had the confidence to go hunting it down, even though you were not Lucid.

I wouldn't have been able to do that.

Right now there are tornado warnings out for areas near me. ::shock:: 

I think I'm safe for now though.

----------


## Vex Kitten

Robot Butler:
This year has been kind of hectic so far, probaby why the tornados are making a come back in my dreams. Sweeping in and messing up everything... those bastards. If I ever kick a tornado's ass I'll be sure to give it a bitchsmack in your honor.

Caradon:
You have tornado warnings already? Damn. Keep safe and make sure you do a reality check when and if you see a tornado before you rush off and try to dive head first into it. 
 :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

May Dreams

*Thur May 1st*

*1- Triangular Hop Scotch*

I am outside with some kids. I think I may be a child as well. The area looks like the city I lived in when I first started school.
The girls and I are making hopscotch drawings on the sidewalk.I don't like the looks of the regular rectangular drawings so I devise a hopscotch game out of triangular shapes. It all fits together nicely and I invite the kids to come play a new game.


*2- The Orderly Angered Crowd*
I don't remember why, but a huge crowd of people are enraged. Their anger turns toward me. At first I try to talk some sensibility into the angered mob but they will not listen. As a last resort I become pissed off and start yelling back. I manage to find a large lead pipe and then call them all on. I promise the crowd that I will bash as many faces in as possible before they take me down.
To my surprise, one person at a time advances on me. I beat the crap out of each as each person approaches. I wonder why they are not attacking as a mob, they would be able to over power me this way. But they don't. They continue to advance one at a time.
The last guy is one I hit in the face. The strike doesn't phase him. I hit him repeatedly in the head. Nothing happens. Just before he can get a hold of me I kick him in the nuts and he falls. I then proceed to bash the hell out of him, making sure to stomp his nuts every so often.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Friday May 2nd*

*1- Black Light Carnival*

I am at a country type fair. The entire thing is lit with black lights, which is really annoying. Most of the time all I can see are eyes or teeth coming at me as people near. There are people in white as well who glow like ghosts in the dark.
The place is also filthy. Wrappers and trash in general glows in the black light. I pick up any garbage that I come across. It gets tossed into the garbage but my efforts do not help put a dent into the piles of trash scattered about.


*2- Jock Parade*

In school we have to go to an assembly where we are supposed to cheer on the schools jocks. I find this incredibly stupid and boring and sit by myself off in a corner. To keep my mind occupied, I count how many girls are wearing slutty outfits. There are 15 that I see before I lose my train of thought.
The jocks all come out, puffed up and proud of themselves. A girl from the stands runs out to one of the guys and she gets down on one knee. The girl proceeds to sing to the jock. She askes him to marry her. I am disgusted by this display and I don't rightly know why.




*Sat May 3rd*

*1-Bathing Class*

I am at school. The entire class is sent on an assignment to the shower room. There we are instructed to spy on the people in the showers and write down details of how they shower. We are to find the most efficient way to wash a human body.
My group peeks under a shower stall. Inside of it a woman lays on the shower floor. As the water sprays down upon her she starts masturbating. I find this funny and I want to remark about it but everyone else is fascinated by the woman. So I lay down on the floor and get comfortable. Everyone else watches the woman doing herself in the shower.



*Sun May 4th*

*1- Blackened*

At some point I notice that I am filthy. I get into a shower and it takes a long time to scrub myself clean. The hardest places to clean are the backs of my knees and the inner elbow area of my arm. These places are pitch black and trails of oily looking stuff streak down my limbs from these spots. No matter how much I scrub these areas will not be cleaned.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Your dreams are the sex!  ::o:

----------


## Vex Kitten

LOL, if you say so.
 :tongue2:

----------


## Jdeadevil

We should have a shared dream...... Lol. jokin jokin

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Mon May 5th*

*1- Fog & Freak Hair Cut*

I work at a mall. It gets incredibly foggy and we are allowed to go home early since no customers are coming.
I get outside and wait for D to pick me up to take me home. As I am waiting D's boss shows up out of the mist like some sinister stalker. He walks toward me, very slowly, with a creepy grin on his face.
D's boss is suddenly behind me. He grabs me and starts hacking off my hair with a cartoonishly large pair of scissors, all the while mumbling about how my hair will make up for the damages. 
D arrives and does not stop his boss from cutting my hair. I don't fight but let it happen to get it over with. I'm not willing to get stabbed by some freaky giant pair of scissors.



*2- Scrounging*

I am in a house searching through drawers, cupboards and under stairs and couches for something important. I don't know what I'm looking for but know I'll know it when I see it. I never find anything.



*3- James & The End*
I can't remember where I was. I eventually run into a guy who looks very much like James Earl Jones. A group of people follow him. They hang off of his every word. When I really listen to what this guy is saying I realize he is talking about the nearing end of our world. I don't believe him but follow anyway. The guy is passionate about what he says, and his stories are interesting.

----------


## Vex Kitten

*Tues May 6th*

*1- Josh M's Concert*

My cousin LG and I are at the community hall. We wait for Josh M to start his concert. I become bored quickly. The rest of the crowd soon follows.To keep us occupied someone hands out colouring sheets and crayons for us to busy ourselves with. Everyone else is content with their sheets. I am not. I am offended that 'they' think that I'm so simple minded that a colouring sheet will distract me away from the matter at hand. I give my sheet to my cousin who snatches it up and is overjoyed to have two colouring sheets. I sit, offended and dejected, waiting for the concert to begin.



*2- Miss Homeless*

I am walking down a dirt road along a river. It's summer, flowers and butterflies are everywhere. My camera is in my hand and I search for any photo ops. 
I come to an elderly lady who walks with me. She shares her life story with me and tells me how wonderful and easy it is to live the homeless life. I consider her words, wondering if being homeless is as liberating as the lady gushes it is.
We come to a bridge. Under it are people wrapped in tattered blankets. They are sleeping. As the lady and I approach I am grabbed by the elbow and lead away. I am examined, eyes, ears, mouth, nostrils, hair, and then told that I do not belong in that area. I have to turn back. So I leave. I walk down the river road and decide to throw all my earthly posessions away to be homeless. When I get back to the bridge area, the bridge and homeless people are gone. I leave, wondering if I'd imagined it all.


*3- Cruising with JH*
I am in JH's vehicle. We ride around chatting about nothing in particular. He suddenly mentions that he has to get home and look after the kids.
This shocks me. JH and I are both teens. I wasn't aware he had any children. We ride to TH's house and she comes out to greet us with twins in her arms. JH takes one of them and introduces me. I can't remember the baby's name. I just remember looking at the child and feeling heartbroken. I have lost my friend to his new family. I know I should be happy for him but I can't manage to muster that emotion. I sit quietly in the car and wait for JH to take me home.



*4- The Leather Truck*

D bought a new truck. We take it out for a test drive. I don't remember what kind of truck it was but I liked it very much.
We pull into D's mother's place where the rest of his siblings are visiting. I go in with him and visit with his family. WHen we come back out D and his brother G start talking about swapping vehicles. D agrees to it and they swap trucks. I'm disappointed. The entire body of G's truck is made of brown padded leather. As if that's not ugly enough there are scratches and knicks in the leather as well which makes the vehicle look ratty.


*5- Not Enough Matches*

A small group and I visit the screaming tunnel by Niagara Falls. It is a tunnel wherein a little girl allegedly burned to death. If you go into the middle of the tunnel and light a match the match will get blown out and you will hear the agonized scream of a little girl.
We got to the middle of the tunnel and the person who had invited us there had forgotten to bring the wooden matches that we were supposed to use to make the girl scream. We use regular book matches and that doesn't work.

----------


## Vex Kitten

> We should have a shared dream...... Lol. jokin jokin



You'll have to get in line for some dream action. And there is no guarentee that you'll enjoy the experience.
 :wink2:

----------


## Jdeadevil

> You'll have to get in line for some dream action. And there is no guarentee that you'll enjoy the experience.



Haha, good thing it's not the opposite way round. You'd be dissapearing all the time because of my recall.  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Lucky for dream me then?

----------


## Jdeadevil

> Lucky for dream me then?



Yes, I want your recall skill!  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

Too bad. I'm greedy.

*struts around flaunting my recall*

----------


## Jdeadevil

*Checks you out*

Nice recall.  :tongue2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

And here I thought you liked me for my sparkling personality. I should have known you were eyeballing my recall all along. You pervert!

----------


## Jdeadevil

I wasn't looking at your recall! *Panics*

----------


## Vex Kitten

I saw you. And I have witnesses.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> *4- The Leather Truck*
> 
> The entire body of G's truck is made of brown padded leather. As if that's not ugly enough there are scratches and knicks in the leather as well which makes the vehicle look ratty.



That actually sounds sort of cool. I would love to cruise in a leather truck.  It reminds me of some crazy Rockabilly Rat Rod.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rat_rod

----------


## Vex Kitten

> That actually sounds sort of cool. I would love to cruise in a leather truck. It reminds me of some crazy Rockabilly Rat Rod.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rat_rod



That truck was quit the mess. 
Never heard of Rat Rods. I saw one the other day and wondered why the guy was cruising around in a 'thrown together' old car. I didn't know people intentionally make them look that way. And yeah those vehicles do remind me of the leather truck.

I learned something new today. WOo.
 :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

> I learned something new today. WOo.

----------


## Vex Kitten

LOL

That reminds me of that episode of Family Guy where Peter says something about freeloadin' Canadians after all the other family members do a The More You Know thing about different races.

...yeah, I too wonder if I have ADHD.

----------


## Daeva

> LOL
> 
> That reminds me of that episode of Family Guy where Peter says something about freeloadin' Canadians after all the other family members do a The More You Know thing about different races.
> 
> ...yeah, I too wonder if I have ADHD.



You're too lazy to have ADHD, it's probably just ADD  :wink2:

----------


## Vex Kitten

You're right.
I like ADD better. The other way is just too many letters to type out.

----------


## Daeva

> You're right.
> I like ADD better. The other way is just too many letters to type out.



Yeah, with the other one there are so many letters to type out you might forget the last couple or so and just flutter off to do something else.

----------


## ninja9578

What?  Canada sucks.  *Runs away from Vex*

And Deava, I thought your location said Under Vex's Dress for a moment  ::shock::

----------


## Daeva

> What?  Canada sucks.  *Runs away from Vex*
> 
> And Deava, I thought your location said Under Vex's Dress for a moment




HAHAHAHA

Vex? In a dress?  :tongue2:

----------

